# September Sapphires



## Uni tsi

Hi!

I thought I'd start a thread for those of us due in September. I'm due Sept 18th! I'd really like to share this journey with others so I hope there's a few of us due that month. 

I kept saying 2016 would be better than last year. I just didn't expect it to get better so soon! 

I look forward to meeting new friends and sharing our journey :happydance:


----------



## Uni tsi

I'm not so sure about the name for this thread, but it was the only thing I could come up with upon realizing sapphires are the birthstone for September. They also supposedly promote calmness and I could sure use some of that right now! And, I found out sapphires can be pink or blue, which seems very appropriate <3 

I'm sort of nervous maybe I made this thread too soon. I know it's so early still and a lot could go wrong. My loss was at 35 weeks, so I'll probably never completely get over the feeling that things will go wrong again. Not until I have my baby in my arms. And even then, I worry that now I'll be one of those anxious, over protective mothers that stunts their child's emotional development :wacko:


----------



## mackjess

I found it! Thanks for starting the thread. :)

I'm due Sept 11th, so I don't think you started the thread too soon.


----------



## hopie2015

I love the name! Sapphires-- calming...something we all need.. Perfect!
Thank you for starting this.

I am so very sorry for your late loss. I know what you mean by all the worry. I admire your amazing, amazing strength. 
Congratulations on your pregnancy and I am wishing you a very happy and healthy 9 months!

I am due Sept. 6th. Have terrible very early nausea, and am crazy cautious given my two prior losses and I am well over 40. I also kept saying 2016 was going to be a much better year! So far, so great. :)
But I have a very 'matter of fact' attitude this time around. I trust that what is meant to be, will be. I can't get excited yet. I just take things day by day. I know deep down after this last past roughest year of my life due to several different experiences, that even if I do not have a happy outcome again this time, all, in the end will be okay.

H&H wishes and prayers to all due in September!!!


----------



## Uni tsi

mack I'm glad you found it :) thanks for joining in!

hopie, it's nice to meet you. I'm sorry for your two losses. Once is already one time to many to have to experience such a thing. I admire your strength as well. 

I've heard morning sickness is actually a good sign. I read about a study that showed that women with worse morning sickness were more likely to have a positive outcome. Something about the hormones being really strong (although they also emphasized that no morning sickness isn't necessarily a bad sign). Anyway, I think it will be a nice thing to tell myself when I feel sick later lol

I'm not having many symptoms yet except crazy night sweats and I get tired a little more easily. I'd forgotten about the night sweats. I think they started earlier this time. I can't remember what week they'll stop. But, at this rate, I'll need rubber sheets! :laundry:

My loss was so recent, but I knew I wanted to try again right away because age isn't on my side. Still, I was super nervous before getting my BFP how I would react to it. But so far, I just feel super calm. I know what you mean about not getting too excited. I almost feel like if I don't get my hopes up too high things are more likely to work out, although I know that doesn't really make any sense. I'm turning 39 this month. I wish they would have warned me it would be so much harder to get pregnant after 35. I feel like, they spend all this time warning us against getting pregnant too soon, only to be like "haha too late" once it finally seems responsible to get started :dohh: But of course, it's not too late! We're all going to have wonderful, healthy, perfect babies :hugs:

Is anyone getting any treatment based on previous outcomes? For me, they say there's nothing to do except for more frequent scans and they'll probably induce me before 40 weeks.


----------



## mackjess

So far I'm not. I had an early loss and then had my rainbow baby 2.5 years ago. I'm not sure I'm considered high risk this time around. With my last pregnancy, they did test my progesterone a few times and I took it from 6-13 weeks. I think that was just because i was pregnant 2 months after my m/c. My first appt is jan 28th and I'll be 8 weeks and get a scan. I'm going to ask about progesterone then. Pretty upset when I called in to my OB to say I was pregnant they wouldn't do bloods or check progesterone. :(


----------



## Uni tsi

Mack that's so irritating that they won't check sooner. Is it the same OB from your previous pregnancy? I'm so surprised they wouldn't get you in sooner for blood work considering the history. Have you thought about finding a different doc? I almost want to call up the person who refused to scheduled you and yell at them for you! I see you're also in the states - since we have to pay for healthcare, they should at least be a little customer service oriented! 

For me, they couldn't really find anything wrong except the obvious fact she didn't survive. There were a few things but none of them added up to a diagnosis or explanation. She was totally perfect. So, there isn't really anything for me to do differently except for extra scans. My doc told me I can go for a scan every day by the end if I'm worried. And I'm told I won't actually be allowed to get to 40 weeks. So, I guess that Sept 18th due date will be changing. It's weird to contemplate getting to pick the day. I really wanted to experience the surprise and excitement of having my water break and rushing over to the hospital in anticipation, and everything that went along with that. Unless she comes before 38 weeks, I won't get that now. But, it's ok. As long as this baby is alright, of course that's all that matters. It feels a little petty to mourn not getting to have a totally natural birth, but I know it's just me deflecting on to something that's easier to understand compared to everything that happened before. 

Wow, I just realized since I'll be induced probably, that means I'll actually have my baby as soon as sept 4th!


----------



## mackjess

It's the same OB. There must have been some insurance changes because they don't do labs to confirm pregnancies anymore. I am getting an earlier scan at 8 weeks than I normally would have and they are doing a full blood panel, so I'm sure progesterone will be checked then.

My GP did do a blood conf test for me and said I was 2-3 weeks past conception, so that lines up with my 5 weeks. Phew.


----------



## hopie2015

Thank you Uni! Gosh, i so admire your strength. 
yes- the night sweats were often for me the first couple of weeks.

My doctor isn't exactly being very concerned. They gave me a first appt date for Feb. 4th! I told the nurse to look at my age and 2 losses on my chart. I then had to ask to go in for a beta and progesterone test, which I got done today. Will see those results in 2 days. I just don't have the greatest feeling with my being so far past 40 now.
I would think earlier scans would have been suggested to me, so i guess i need to request one this week, especially since I'm having spotting.

I do have such a great, great feeling for you! I hope and pray you have an easy pregnancy. As for the inducing - yes they have to do that if you have had a late loss, or in my case, if over age 40. So I guess at least we get to plan it out and we know it is safer. :) I guess 38 weeks would move my due date to August rather than Sept. 7th. :)

I am wishing you all the luck in the world as you so deserve!! Hope you have a restful night!


----------



## Uni tsi

Mack, I'm glad to hear they're getting you in a little earlier at least and that your GP was able to confirm the blood test matched up with your own estimate :) Since it's the same OB at least they are familiar with your history even if they don't show their concern hopefully they will provide good care. I'm reassured for you knowing they did a good job last time! 

Hopi, I'm glad you knew what to ask for. It is rather shocking they don't just offer what seems so necessary. A little spotting is normal, but I bet it will get them to bump up your first appointment. I know age really does make things scarier. I'm under 40 and it's still scary. Thank you for your kind words. I have a good feeling for all three of us! 

I vote you stay here in the September thread. Even if they don't let us get to full term, the milestones along the way are all still timed to September. I guess scheduling it will be nice. Or, who knows. Maybe they'll make an appearance at 37 and a half weeks and surprise us anyway! 

I think I will get good sleep tonight. I feel so tired already during the day. Went to the gym this afternoon and it seemed so much harder than it was on Friday. Although, a part of me wonders if that's all in my head. 

Does anyone have any plans for how to stay relaxed over the next 8 months? I'm thinking of doing prenatal yoga.


----------



## Uni tsi

How can I be so sleepy all day, and then unable to sleep at night? :dohh:


----------



## mackjess

Preggers insomnia is really bad for me too!

I did get labs done at the GP and my quantitative HCG is 925.


----------



## InVivoVeritas

I hope I can jump in here too.

I've had 6 1st Tri losses, 1 2nd Tri and a beautiful baby boy who died when he was 15 days old. I also have 2DD and 1DS. I'm always a neurotic mess in the weeks before my first scan, so I apologise to you all in advance.

I'm due 21st September.


----------



## hopie2015

Invivo- I am so sorry for your losses. We all can relate to being a bit of a mess before the first scan! My thoughts and well wishes are with you.

Good you got your results in Mack.

I've heard pg insomnia is bad. I wake up so many times during the night too. Hang in there, uni. I put on some relaxation meditative sleep music on you tube and it seemed to work! I'm sure you do feel more tired during the workouts. I miss working out-- have taken a break until I figure out if this spotting is a problem or not. I probably can do some pre-natal yoga though! Hope you sleep much better tonight.


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Thanks hopie, sending positive thoughts that the spotting turns out to be just one of those early pregnancy symptoms sent to keep us on our toes. I'm a fair bit on the wrong side of 40 myself, but my grandmother had her last child at 46 so I'm not counting us out just yet.

Uni and mackjess, I'm having the same sort of sleeplessness at nights. For me it's a combination of being so thirsty that I need to get up for a glass of water then waking again later to go to the bathroom!


----------



## Uni tsi

IVV welcome! I'm so sorry to hear of your losses. That is a lot of times to be disappointed. I can't even imagine losing a baby at 15 days. That is so sad and I feel for you. I think you have every right to be neurotic whenever you want! I think I'm going to be a little neurotic too, not just before my first scan, but the whole time! So, no need for apologies from you on that topic. 

Congrats on your sticky bean! I really approve of the name you chose for yourself here. Makes me thirsty lol I might have to go buy some of the nonalcoholic wine I found last time. It was actually pretty good. Or at least, it seemed that way after I hadn't had real wine for nearly six months. 

Mack, I had to google it, but from what I read, those numbers sound good! Not like I could sleep before anyway, but I guess at least I have nicer things to think about now.

Hopie I should try listening to music, that's a good idea. I've had some luck listening to NPR to fall asleep. When I'm driving it keeps me awake, but if I turn it down very low something about the calmness of the voices puts me right out. It works best when I wake up at some ridiculously early hour and can't fall back to sleep, which is pretty often these days. 

Today, I woke up feeling not pregnant anymore. I almost poas but managed to talk myself out of it. Like, obviously I'm still pregnant. Or, rather, it would be obvious if I wasn't anymore. But, it's weird. I keep having to remind myself what's what. I'll probably end up poas by the end of the day, just to be able to see it. I hope it gets easier to believe once I have more symptoms. 

How is everyone doing today?


----------



## hopie2015

Thank you! That is so awesome- your grandma having her last baby at 46. They say it runs in families. 

Uni- my fiance does the same with NPR. He actually sent me a site called
calm.com. You can choose your length of time for meditation- I just did a 2 minute one..it is very relaxing!

I like what someone wrote on another board. have to remind self, 'pregnant until proven otherwise'. 
Just pray, hope and try not to worry... too much! :)


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Uni, thanks for your kind words. It really does help in these early weeks to be able to talk to people who understand what a terrifying time this can be.

Hopie, pregnant until proved otherwise is an excellent attitude. I'm going to try to hang on to it.


----------



## Uni tsi

"pregnant until proven" otherwise. I like that. 

I did just have some wicked nausea for a few minutes this evening to reassure me what's what. Never been happier to be nauseous! :yipee:


----------



## Just1more2

Hoping I can join this thread. Due September 3rd with bub #2. 2 consecutive early losses my last 2 cycles. Getting pregnant doesn't seem to be the problem, but getting a snuggly bean does. 

I am 6+4 today and passed the Chemical Pregnancy stage, but now I am worried about a 7-8 week loss before my scan at 8+4 on the 27th.:wacko:

Pregnant until proven otherwise is something I learned from a TWW thread after my first chemical. It is really something to live by, I think. Treasure every day that you are pregnant, you will never be pregnant with THIS baby again:hugs:

I have very few symptoms too which is making me nervous. Some low-lying nausea and boob soreness which I have had since before my BFP at 12DPO.


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Just1More, welcome! And congrats on being past the chemical stage. That's one worry ticked off your list and on to the next one.

How are you doing now, Hopie? Hope the spotting has died down and you're managing to at least keep down water.

Uni, big congrats on the flash of nausea! Hope you get just enough to feel pregnant and no more.

AFM, I started spotting yesterday. Quite a bit, and very pink. It died down over the course of the evening and my HPT is still very positive, but all my good feelings for this pregnancy are gone.


----------



## mackjess

InVivo I have fingers and toes and everything crossed for you.


----------



## hopie2015

Oh, invivo I am sorry you have this tremendous worry. It could be nothing bad. I know what you mean- my good feelings for this pregnancy are gone too. Have you called your doctor and can you get bloods done or an early screen? My spotting also turned more pink (than brown) this morning.

Have been playing phone tag with my doctor now for 24 hours for her to discuss my test results with me. So frustrating..just call back already! I am prepared for bad news. I am still so sick I can't eat or drink and if this is not viable, I just need to know now.

I have everything crossed for you. So many have had spotting and it turns out to be nothing bad at all. Thinking of you~~


----------



## mackjess

Hopie I hope your doctor calls back soon. With my m/c I had red with clear mixed, it was never pink. With my 2nd and successful pregnancy I had almost like a period at 5 weeks. It was more brown and lasted a day and a half. Freaked me the hell out. Started on progesterone at 6 weeks since it had dropped and was fine after that. 

Good luck for both of you ladies.


----------



## hopie2015

Thanks so much, Mack Hope you are feeling good today.

Dr. said my numbers look 'great'. But really not sure why she said that. She said my hcg level is great.. it was 35,000 and I wasn't quite 6 weeks yet. That is crazy high!! My progesterone is too low at a 7. She said she can call me in prog. supplements. I took those last time too (had a mmc).

She told me my high hcg is causing this intense sickness and she can admit me to the hospital for 2 days for iv, etc. I could also have the scan there. Or I could wait 'til Monday when I'm about 7 weeks and more can be seen then.

So I thought it was good news at first but now dr. google has me freaked out! I know googling is NOT good when pg.. at all!

Thanks again. Hope you're feeling good and you too Uni and Just1- how are you??


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Hopie, glad you managed to finally get hold of your doctor. Sounds like your hCG is well established, which means that implantation is successfully completed. That's one big hurdle you don't have to worry about.

The good thing about low progesterone is that it's very easily put right. I needed progesterone supplementation in four pregnancies that successfully made it through 1st Tri. Hope you feel better soon.

Mackjess, how are you doing?

AFM, I've upped my progesterone and the spotting has stopped. Now I've got to wait those nerve-wracking three weeks until my first scan. Hopefully symptoms will kick in properly before that to reassure me a bit.


----------



## Sweety21

Hello ladies, could I join you all? I am due on September 24/26 not sure yet. May be it is too soon to join but, I am keeping fx that this is my rainbow baby.
I had a loss in September at 8weeks which was due to bo. But, I am back and little worried that history might repeat itself.


----------



## hopie2015

Welcome sweet and CONGRATS!!! We are all in the same boat-- worry it could happen again. I'm just trying to keep the attitude ' pregnant until proven otherwise' . Today I am, and that's all that matters right now.
I have a tendency normally to worry too much, so with 2 losses it compounds it. :(

inviv- thank you! yes, I guess implantation was successful! the super high hcg scares me. I want to get an early scan- maybe on Monday when I'm 7 weeks. SO glad your spotting has stopped now! I was thinking it could be from the low progesterone. Thanks for sharing that about the prog. supplements..that is good to know. Guess I'll have my dr. call them in today. I was thinking of doing the scan first to make sure the pregnancy is viable, but maybe that isnt the safe way to go about it. (I had a mmc last time at 9.5 wks and sometimes I thought the progesterone prolonged the pregnancy). 

Hope Uni, mack and just1 are doing great today! Yay-- the week is almost over finally! :)


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Sweety, welcome! 1st tri is a terrifying time, but together we'll help each other through it day by day. We can do it!

Hopie, I've had two MMC that I'm sure were prolonged by the progesterone. On the other hand, though, I have three gorgeous kids that wouldn't be here without it. It's a balance, and it's the reason I'm so nuts in these early weeks before the first scan. Sending good thoughts for whatever you decide.

Today is my last day of leave from work, and I've been so tired and sick that I'm not sure how I'll get through next week. But then again at least the symptoms are starting to kick in.


----------



## Sweety21

hopie and inviv thank you for warm Welcome and encouraging words. I hope we all get our sapphires soon. I am having little bit of pink cm which has got me worried because I am only 12-13dpo and af is suppose to come on 17th.


----------



## mackjess

Up to 56500 is normal at 6 weeks. Or maybe it's twins. :haha:


----------



## hopie2015

Thank you inviv. yes, that totally makes sense. Hopefully the fatigue eases up a bit for you back at work this week. I have never felt this tired!!

Sweet- try not to worry.. I had that too very early on. A lot of people do and it turns out to be nothing. Dr. told me no worry with brown or pink....
just bright red.

Mack- oh gosh! i hate to say it, but I hope not!!

I'm feeling increasingly worse. Thinking of listening to dr's advice and going to hospital tonite.


----------



## giggly_gurl88

Hello All, 

I would like to join! I just found out I was pregnant 3 days ago. I am only 12 dpo today. Yesterday at 11dpo my hcg was 9 and my progesterone was 23.2 ... I know it is still early days but I had one chemical and one early loss and just after 6 weeks. these have both occurred since I had a tubal ligation reversal in Aug. I am sooooooo nervous that this is going to happen again. I honestly can not even get excited. My hcg is very low and I have decided that I will not be going every 2 days to get it checked. Knowing the level does not change the outcome. With the last pregnancy, before I miscarried, my Hcg levels were more than doubling for the first 4 draws then on the 5th draw it did not double and I started bleeding about a week later just past 6 weeks. It has been more than a month since we lost our little bean. I am just 3 weeks and 2 days pregnant according to LMP but I ovulate super early, like just a few days after my period ends. So, I am 12 dpo and my period is due in 6 more days. I wish there was some way to stop the worry and know for sure that this is going to be our rainbow baby. My SO says if this baby does not make it, he does not think we will be trying again. He is going to be 42 in March and does not have any children of his own!!!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Can I join ladies? I just found out today (approx. 11dpo) that I'm pg for the 5th time in a year. Needless to say I'm freakin out a bit because I really don't want to go through another loss. 2015 was filled with dr visits and hospitals and bad news. I could go for something different this year. For now I am celebrating this new life starting and praying I get to hold him or her in September. 
Congrats to all of you!


----------



## Uni tsi

Welcomes to Just1More, Sweety, giggly, and ready! It makes me happy that I took one day off and so many more ladies joined in while I was away. I'm sorry to hear about your previous losses, but congrats on your recent hopeful news. 

invivo, I'm glad the spotting stopped. That can be really scary. Even though they say some spotting is normal, that doesn't stop it from being scary. 

hopie, dr google is evil! I've learned my lesson on that one. I ended up scared about everything except the one thing it turned out I needed to worry about :dohh: Of course, that doesn't stop me from still looking (le sigh). This time, I'm going to try to stick to only asking my doc. We'll see how long I can hold out! Probably not very long... Did you go in tonight? I hope the hospital has wifi so you can let us know how you're doing :hugs:

Sweety, a little spotting that early, could be implantation spotting maybe? In that case, it would be a good sign. FX for you! 

Today I had a total meltdown for a few hours because I kept thinking, last time I did everything right and still had a stillbirth. It doesn't seem possible to do everything that well again, so it felt like it doesn't matter what I do. I just had no sense of self-efficacy at all. I tried to tell H about it but I just ended up upsetting him too :( I had so much motivation last time to eat well and be super healthy. I did everything right. It was a lot of effort. It all ended up in vain. Now, I have to do it all again. I know I should be happy I got pregnant again right away, but instead I'm scared that will actually be the thing that causes it all to go wrong again, because I got pregnant too soon. I'm a mess. I just want to get to the first scan and see the heart beat and then maybe I'll finally be able to believe I'm actually pregnant. 

I don't mean to sound ungrateful to be pregnant again. I'm really very grateful. But, it just feels really overwhelming today imagining the next 8 months. I think it didn't help that we had a friend over, and somehow they guessed that I was pregnant. And another friend who lives out of state, hadn't heard of our loss and messaged me to ask how the baby was doing, but she meant the last one who should be 2 months old now. :cry: I couldn't even message her back and I might just let go of the friendship instead of having to explain what happened to one more person. If I could somehow find a way for no one to know I was pregnant until I was already home with baby, that would be great. 

But, then I also found out at work they're planning some projects for September, so I thought I could wait to tell anyone at work until the second trimester, but it turns out I have to tell at least a few people by the end of next week, because they'll have to plan around my probably not being there. But, at the same time I have no confidence I'll get that far. Before I even get the first scan, I have to tell them already. It doesn't seem fair. 

So, yeah. Three little things that shouldn't have been a big deal, but coming back to back and I was floored. Writing it out here, makes me feel like I'm being a bit silly now. Helps me put it in perspective. Thanks for listening <3


----------



## InVivoVeritas

giggly, welcome! I think you're right not to go get your bloods checked every second day if it isn't helping you. The only way to get through this minefield with your sanity intact is to do what feels right to you. Sending good thoughts that this time you'll get to hold your rainbow.

Ready, welcome too! This is a new year and a new start, and I feel positive that it will bring only the best for all of us.

Uni, you're completely entitled to have wobbly days. What you've been through is devastating and unfair, and you wouldn't be human if you didn't panic about having to go through the same process again. I lost my second baby when he was 15 days old, and even all these years later I still panic if one of my kids has a temperature.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Thanks Invivo! You have been through a lot. I pray this year has positive outcomes for us all.


----------



## hopie2015

My gosh, Uni I am sorry it is so tough and invivo- I am so sorry for the loss of your child. 
I understand all you are saying so well Uni..it makes total sense. I had a friend send a congratulations card around my due date-- but I had told her about the loss! ?? I went to see a therapist last winter after it happened. Is there a counselor you could talk to-- I think it could help ease some of your fears so you could lessen the amount of stress in this pregnancy.
It is a new and healthy pregnancy and I have a great feeling for you and am saying prayers for you and for everyone on here.
Nobody should go through the losses all of you have. it is unfair and makes no sense. I was told (which helps me) to file it in my 'Can't understand/not to be understood' file (its a big file!!) and move on. Sort of helps me, as I tend to hold on to past hurts.

I am leaving for the hospital soon. We came back to the city so I can go to the good hospital. I haven't been able to have even water for 40 hours and am still vomiting. Dr. wants me admitted for 2 days. Guess I have no choice and can at least have early ultrasound there. I didnt want drugs but I can't suffer through this nausea anymore!

Sending positive vibes and prayers for all you.. This IS going to be a better year.. it is!!


----------



## Uni tsi

invivo, hopie, thank you for your supportive words. Today, I managed to only have a little crying in the morning and am otherwise having a good day. My husband teased me, saying I might not feel pregnant but I sure am acting pregnant! :wacko: He's got a point! 

hopie, good luck at the hospital. I know none of us want to be on meds for anything, but last time right as I was getting over my morning sickness I found out they have something for the nausea that is considered totally safe, class A (almost nothing is class A, it's that safe). I didn't use it last time, but I think I might this time if it starts to get bad. I'm glad you're going in before you get too dehydrated. :hugs:


----------



## Sweety21

hopie, good luck at hospital. Hope you get some relief from nausea. 

uni, i know but, going through loss scares everything out of me. I have read many stories of having ib after bfp but, still i am paranoid. Although, it has stop I don't feel comfortable yet.


----------



## Uni tsi

Sweety, I do understand. I get really worried about everything now too. And it's never reassuring to see spotting, even if it is normal. Glad to hear it stopped <3


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Uni, glad you're feeling better. But don't force yourself to be okay when you're not, both you and the baby you lost are worth the grief. I find that the only way to get through is to take things day by day.

Hopie, like I said in another thread, you're definitely going to the right place. Hope you're feeling much better by now -- don't forget to update us when you can.

Sweety, hope the bleeding has stayed away. This is a terrifying time. x

Me, I'm shuttling between feeling positive about this pregnancy and feeling resigned that it's already over. My head is not a good place to be right now.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Invivo-I totally get how you feel. I have hope one minute and the next I'm wondering if I can handle another loss. I won't be able to get a scan for 3 weeks and that seems a lifetime away. 
Is anyone due for an early scan or had already?


----------



## mackjess

My scan is next thurs at 8 weeks. Super anxious. I'm 38 so I'm also worried about general health problems the baby could have.


----------



## Uni tsi

I'm supposed to go for a scan at 7 weeks. Two weeks away yet. Feels like forever.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Mack-I'll be 38 next month and have that concern too. I watched several webinars with dr. Sher (specialist in the states) and he believes that age related issues he sees is more so after the age of 40. Although we do have an increase from 30 he doesn't view it as a concern. I had several dr.s last year tell me my eggs were old and that was my issue...really pissed me off.


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Thanks, Ready. That's exactly how I feel, that the time between now and my first scan is as long as the rest of the pregnancy combined.

Mine is at 7+3, 6th Feb. How about you, do you have a date yet?


----------



## hopie2015

Thank you all so much for the support!
After 6 hours at ER they did an ultrasound. We thought it was going same way at first since there was long silence. So then I asked- can you see anything? She said yes-- measuring at 6 wks 4 days, right on time! Then I asked if there was a heartbeat and she said yes- a good rate!! We were SHOCKED. My hcg is a crazy high 95,000 at 6 weeks- that is why I'm so sick. 
IV's helped and unfortunately had to have iv of nausea drug and I need to continue on it. I didn't want to use drugs ever during pregnancy but really have no choice if this is hg.

I've been in bed all day and still sick after taking the pill but it does take the constant vomiting away. 
I believe this extreme ms is VERY rare, so dont want to scare anybody. 

So I am very early and at my age m/c rate is very high. But for now all is okay and no matter what happens, I am so glad OH and I had the amazingly happy ultrasound experience after bad ultrasounds in the past.
Thank you again. Hope to feel better and can catch up on posts tmrw.


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Welcome back, and so glad you're feeling better. I know you don't want to take any meds in pregnancy, but it's in your baby's interests as well as yours that you're at least able to keep water down.

And a huge congrats on the positive ultrasound. It must be a huge weight off your mind to know that despite everything your baby's doing well.


----------



## Uni tsi

hopie that's wonderful news <3 I'm so happy for you!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Invivo- I will call the mw tomorrow and have an us scheduled for around 7 weeks (feb 8 ish). They pretty much do whatever I ask for because of all of the losses last year. I'm just hoping waiting until the 28th to see the specialist won't be too long!
Hopie-so happy to hear about your positive us. I hope your hg subsides.


----------



## hopie2015

Thank you all so much!
I won't feel secure until after 12 weeks. Honestly I am not very optimistic given my very low progesterone level. I will just keep the faith and trust what is meant to be will happen.
Great ideas on getting the 7+ week early ultrasound. My fingers are crossed for everyone here!!

Zofran didn't work today so have to call doc. 

Keeping the hope and faith!


----------



## Uni tsi

Hopie, Sorry to hear zofron isn't working. I hope you get some relief soon! I have a good feeling for you that you will get to 12 weeks and beyond, all the way to the end with no problem! :hugs:

I seem to be having a different sort of issue from usual MS where everything is flushing out the other direction (tmi sorry). I'm starting to worry that I'm not getting to absorb any nutriments because it's all going through too quickly. It's probably gotten worse the last day because a side effect of the metformin they started me on for blood sugar control is GI issues. Anyone here taken metformin for GD or PCOS? Can anyone tell me how long this misery will last? I can't even leave the house :-({|=

edit - is that supposed to be someone playing the world's smallest violin, or just someone playing a regular violin? I can't tell lol


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Sorry you ladies are having a rough time. I hope things get better soon.


----------



## Uni tsi

Yeah, I didn't have this problem last pregnancy. It's really taken me by surprise. I hope everyone else is doing alright? 

Only 15 more days till my first scan. [-o&lt;


----------



## Sweety21

Hello ladies,how is everyone today?


----------



## Wishing_well

Can I join?
Im due September 25th, but still in denial and disbelief - after 8 miscarriages last year, I'm totally not trusting it yet.


----------



## hopie2015

Wishing well- congrats and welcome! I am wishing you all the luck in the world this is your take home baby.

Uni- sorry I'm not familiar with that drug. Call the doctor to see what they suggest you do? I'm sure baby is still getting nutrients, so try not to worry about that.

My poor baby- I havent been able to take or keep a prenatal down for 5 days..and still no water besides at the hospital. This hg is unreal.
Thank you for the awesome encouragement Uni! 

Sweety- how are you doing?
I am giving up worrying because it wont change a thing and what is meant to be, will be. 

Feel better soon, Uni


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Wishing-I have everything crossed for you!

Hopie- I dread the nausea but it gives me reassurance that things are progressing. I hope your time goes quickly and the nausea subsides. 

Uni-I'm sure 15 days seems forever away but it will come and you will get to see bean and all will be ok. 

I had my progesterone come back at 111 nmol/l for 13/14 dpo(hcg 177). Does anyone know if this is high enough? I didn't hear back from the dr.


----------



## Uni tsi

wishing_well, welcome to our little group. We're all hoping 2016 will be a better year, and on my best days I know it will be! I'm so sorry to hear you've had to experience so many losses. Hopefully, this time you will have the outcome you seek. fx crossed for you! and for all of us! :hugs: 

I think my issues are subsiding today. I've been reading up on metformin, and it sounds like a really great thing, if I can get past the unpleasant side effects. Even if I'm running to the loo a lot, I feel like it's safer for me than insulin. From what I'm reading, it even helps make sure the little bean stays sticky so it might be doing more than just keeping my sugars under control. Normally, I'm not an enthusiastic consumer of prescription meds, but this one seems really safe. I think it's just been flushing the extra sugars out of my system, hopefully once my levels are normal the side effects will go away. Doc said to just give it a little more time. 

I don't know if I've said, but part of my story is that I ended up with gestational diabetes last time. They said I had such good control of my blood sugar, no extreme highs or lows, that it didn't have anything to do with the outcome. But, afterwards, with the extra weight gain from the pregnancy, my bloodsugar never went down to normal. I was considered prediabetic. But, as soon as I got pregnant, I automatically became diabetic again because gestational diabetes has a lower diagnostic threshold compared to regular type 2. So, this early and I already have gestational diabetes, which puts me at a high risk for all sorts of problems including another stillbirth. It's got me all sorts of worried. 

I'm happy to get pregnant again so soon, but nervous about not having more time to get my health under better control. Wait, have I posted all this before? I think I might be repeating myself :dohh: 

The only silver lining is that I won't have to take that yucky syrup drink for the diabetes test this time. That stuff is just gross! Like the nastiest gaterade flavor you can imagine. :sick:

hopie you set such a brave example for us. I hope you get some relief soon <3 

ready, I wish I could comment on your numbers but I've never had my levels tested so I don't know what's normal. Hopefully, not hearing anything back from the doc yet is a good sign, as if there was an issue hopefully they'd call right away. 

I am looking forward to that first scan. Only 14 more days! Unfortunately, there is no point along this journey where I will have any actual reassurance until I'm holding a live baby. Just to warn you all in advance, I'll just get more and more freaked out as time goes on :wacko: the problem with a late-term stillbirth is there is now no point at which I'll be able to relax and say "from here it will all be ok". Now, with the diabetes, there is even more to worry about that might go wrong. I feel like all my risk factors have gone up compared to last time. 

wow this post got long. I wasn't intending to blab on and on this much! I really prefer not to make such long posts, and just see how everyone else is doing because you ladies inspire me so much to be brave and keep positive <3


----------



## Sweety21

hopie, I am doing good just having hard time dealing with hormones. I am grumpy.
You are right worrying is really not going to change anything better enjoy the moments! I am gonna follow same mantra.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Uni-i can only imagine the kind of stress that would accompany this pg. I really hope this is your rainbow.


----------



## Uni tsi

Today I'm in a pretty good head space. Yesterday I had myself a bit of a meltdown, but today it's ok. Today, I feel like everything will work out and I can do this :awww:

Sweety, I agree - I think the mantra is helping! Maybe I'm just feeling optimistic because I had a huge salad for lunch that was so perfectly delicious I made one just like it for dinner :happydance:

Have you ever done a google image search for "Women Laughing Alone With Salad"? If not, check it out. It's a thing.


----------



## mackjess

Uni-you can do this!!

Hopie-wow you are doing great despite having so much sickness. I've had pretty bad MS the last few days, not IV worthy, but more than I've ever had before. I'm barely keeping up with life omg :haha:

FX for everyone, sorry not typing a lot. I only get sick in the AM but spend the rest of the day so queasy I can barely be upright or do anything.


----------



## InVivoVeritas

hopie -- hope the doctor had some ideas now that the zofran isn't working for you. You can't rely on IV meds for long! Feel better soon.

Uni -- so glad you're feeling more positive, though there's nothing wrong with a meltdown either. It means those negative feelings are out there instead of festering inside of you

Wishing_well -- congrats and welcome! I really hope that this is the one for you.

Me, I'm deep in paranoia. I don't have any proper nausea yet and I'm struggling against the feeling that the baby has died again. No way to know until my 7-week scan, though if only I'd start to feel sick then I'd be able to hold on a bit better.


----------



## Wishing_well

InVivoVeritas said:


> hopie -- hope the doctor had some ideas now that the zofran isn't working for you. You can't rely on IV meds for long! Feel better soon.
> 
> Uni -- so glad you're feeling more positive, though there's nothing wrong with a meltdown either. It means those negative feelings are out there instead of festering inside of you
> 
> Wishing_well -- congrats and welcome! I really hope that this is the one for you.
> 
> Me, I'm deep in paranoia. I don't have any proper nausea yet and I'm struggling against the feeling that the baby has died again. No way to know until my 7-week scan, though if only I'd start to feel sick then I'd be able to hold on a bit better.

I'm struggling with the same thing. I have insane cramping, but no other symptoms. My horrible nausea pretty much stopped 2/3 days ago so now I'm freaking out...


----------



## hopie2015

Thank you all!
Mack- oh gosh.. I feel your pain.. it is terrible when you feel you can't do much of anything! I hope you're feeling at least a little bit better today?
Inviv- how are you doing?
Wishing-- are the cramps better today?
Uni- aren't the good head space days great? Glad you are doing well!

Meds and IV helped a lot at hospital lately. Baby looked great they said at 7.5 weeks with perfect heart rate! Bad news is they found a SCH. Nothing can be done for it but wait and hope it absorbs.
I am so sick that really can't be anymore worried. I'm just mentally drained and mood is slipping from all this bed rest. Not used to being sedentary but I have no choice for a while.

Look forward to your updates and thank you again for all the great support! 8 more days til its February!:)


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Wishing_well, hang in there! I had something similar -- mild nausea to about 4w5d then nothing. It started again yesterday, though, and this time it's much stronger. Hope yours will do the same.

Have you been given any reasons for your repeated losses?

Hopie, I'm so glad your little one is doing so well. The SCH isn't good news, but if it isn't too big then I've heard of a lot of pregnancies where they resolve on their own. Hang in there and take it easy!!

Me, I had my digi 3+ this morning which is a huge reassurance. Last pregnancy I could never get past 2-3. Nausea is starting to kick in too, which is another reassurance. My viability scan is at 7+2, which is just under 2 weeks away. By then I'll have a pretty good idea myself of whether this is a keeping baby or not.

Hope everybody else is planning a good weekend.


----------



## Wishing_well

InVivoVeritas said:


> Wishing_well, hang in there! I had something similar -- mild nausea to about 4w5d then nothing. It started again yesterday, though, and this time it's much stronger. Hope yours will do the same.
> 
> Have you been given any reasons for your repeated losses?
> 
> Hopie, I'm so glad your little one is doing so well. The SCH isn't good news, but if it isn't too big then I've heard of a lot of pregnancies where they resolve on their own. Hang in there and take it easy!!
> 
> Me, I had my digi 3+ this morning which is a huge reassurance. Last pregnancy I could never get past 2-3. Nausea is starting to kick in too, which is another reassurance. My viability scan is at 7+2, which is just under 2 weeks away. By then I'll have a pretty good idea myself of whether this is a keeping baby or not.
> 
> Hope everybody else is planning a good weekend.


No not yet. I have an appointment with a consultant in 2 weeks, which was arranged before I fell pregnant again. Hopefully I'll get some answers and a scan.


----------



## Sweety21

Wishingwell, hope you find your answers soon. I am similar. Actually, I had nuasea only in 3ed week and nothing major after that. Just headache and tiredness.


----------



## hopie2015

Inviv - sounds great!!

Sweety- i hear ya with grumpy. I try to keep the positive mantras working but after almost 3 weeks of this sickness, the mood is really dropping.

Slept through most of the blizzard yesterday! Tried the unisom/B6 med along with the zofran.. Can't say it helps anymore..apparently just knocks e out.

Wake me up when January is over? ;)
Wishing everyone a good and positive day!!


----------



## ajarvis

Hi Ladies!!
My EDD is October 1. But since my last baby was one week early likely this one will be too. Just hoping I make it there after 2 miscarriages in the last year! Just POAS today! Excited and terrified! Hoping for sticky babes for all!


----------



## Uni tsi

ajarvis I am sorry to hear about your losses. But glad to hear you've had a BFP! congrats! I'm glad you get to join us :happydance:

Excited and terrified are good words to describe how I feel too. I need this next eight months to go by more quickly. I wish I had a time machine so I could just skip to the end and be done already...


----------



## ajarvis

Yes! Id like to skip to week 13 lol. I want to feel all the res . Just get out of the worry zone!!


----------



## Uni tsi

I'll never get out of the worry zone, but I find everyone else's optimism contagious <3 2nd and 3rd tri really are nice though. I won't mind leaving morning sickness behind. I don't even have it bad yet, but it's looming like a specter. I chickened out already and got some diclegis. Haven't taken it yet, been coping ok with just candied ginger and a little tea. But it makes me feel more secure knowing I already have it. 

I loved my maternity clothes. I'm looking forward to getting them back out. I'm so bloated though, I already look like I'm in my second tri! :haha:


----------



## Sweety21

uni, I hear you. I am bloated too. My tummy feels and look likes second trimester too.

Ladies, how many of you are having symptoms? I am 5+3 But, hardly any symptoms so, I am kinda worried. it kind of feels like last mc.


----------



## Wishing_well

Sweety21 said:


> uni, I hear you. I am bloated too. My tummy feels and look likes second trimester too.
> 
> Ladies, how many of you are having symptoms? I am 5+3 But, hardly any symptoms so, I am kinda worried. it kind of feels like last mc.

Exactly the same. I'm 5+3 too but have no symptoms. My nausea stopped 3 days after I found out I was pregnant, and the cramping has stopped too. I have nothing! Worried is an understatement!


----------



## crazyrae

Hi, hope I can join you all? :wave:
I'm due 22nd-27th Sept (I know when I ovulated but they're using first day of my MC as the LMP). As everyone is, feeling very cautious and decided as I last went on the site with my DS, maybe it's a good idea to come back to will this baby on! I had an early scan today because I had some spotting last week and been having lots of cramps last couple of days but all measuring fine for my dates, 2mm CRL and I go back in 2 weeks. Feeling a bit more reassured as my first MC didn't have a CRL at 7 weeks so this one is hopefully developing quicker already [-o&lt;


----------



## mackjess

Bravo on the scan! Mine is today. I'm nervous as all get out.

My symps are still morning sickness, super spidey smell sense, and sore bbs and extremely sore lower back/hips. I had that with my first pregnancy and it started right away with this one too. Kills me when I go to the chiro bc you lay face down while he adjusts your back, my bbs scream for me to get up. :haha:

How are you ladies doing this Thursday?


----------



## Sweety21

Wishingwell you are right worried is understatement. I had nausea juy after I found out.i am pregnant but, nothing now. Gosh! How I wish I had something to keep me reassured. Just any form of nausea.


----------



## mackjess

I didn't have morning sickness at all my first 2 pregnancies, and one of them resulted in my perfect son. :) Try not to worry too much. Easier said than done, I know. MS is killing me this time around, but it didn't start until I was 6 weeks. I felt great 4 thru 6 weeks.


----------



## hopie2015

Hi everyone- sounds like everyone is doing well. 
Sorry you didnt escape the ms this time around mack but hopefully it gets better soon!
Life has been crazy stressful with my mom in the hospital. I had such bad days of nausea I was vomiting 25 times a day. Can't keep a thing down still and on a very high dosage of meds. Sore bbs are completely gone, which makes me worry (my progesterone was low).
9 week scan next week will tell a lot.

Try not to worry if no symptoms at 5 weeks. My dr. told me last time that is totally normal. Usually symptoms don't start til 6 or 7 weeks.

Everyone take good care!


----------



## Sweety21

Ohh hopie. That sounds horrible. You to take care of yourself. And hope your mom feels better soon too. 

As of now, decided to not to think about symptoms anymore. What will be will be anf hence enjoying the moments.


----------



## sailorsgirl

Hi may I join you?

I am 8 + 3 with my 6th pregnancy. My first two pregnancies resulted in my gorgeous children; DD-4 & DS-3 but I lost my third at 7 weeks in 2013, my 4th at 9 weeks in 2014 and my 5th at 17 weeks in August 2015.

I have tested positive for factor v leiden mutation and so I started on daily clexane injections at 5 weeks. 

I saw my baby at 7 weeks, but he or she was measuring just 5mm and representitive of just 6 weeks so this is a slight worry, but we did see a nice strong heart beat.

I hope everyone is doing well.

Xx


----------



## hopie2015

Hi all-
Welcome Sailor! I am very sorry for your losses. I have had two and am very cautious with this pregnancy. I am also 8wk 3d. That is excellent you saw a strong heart beat! 
My last scan was also 1 week ago and my next is next Wed. That is the same time exactly last year I found out I lost my other baby, so I am going in there with no hope really. I just feel better being this way, than all hopeful, as depressing as that sounds. 
They also found a SCH on last scan which makes me worry.

I have had severe morning sickness still everyone. I never thought pregnancy would feel like an illness!
Sweety- thanks so much for the well wishes for my mom. We are waiting to call her to see if we can pick her up at the hospital today to come home! :) :)

Mack- is the ms still really bad? I hope not. So maybe this one is a girl, do you think? :)


----------



## Uni tsi

I've been away a few days because I've been sleeping nearly all the time. I sleep 12 hours, wake up to eat something, and then am ready for another nap! I feel like, if I'm not at work, I'm asleep...

Welcome crazyrae and sailorsgirl! I am sorry to hear of your losses but glad you can join us :) 

Hopie going into the scan without hope makes a lot of sense to me. My first scan is Tuesday, and I don't expect to see anything. I'd rather have a nice surprise than another disappointment. I hope you have a nice surprise on Wednesday! 

Let's see, my symptoms this week. One symptom that isn't, is that my breasts are not sore this time around. Not at all. I have read that is normal for a second pregnancy, so I'm trying not to read anything into it and just be glad. I mean, I guess they're as ready as they can be considering just three months ago I was trying to stop the milk from coming in. Maybe I just don't notice a little tenderness compared to that. And, do be honest, I don't want them getting any bigger because they already look HUGE compared to what the girls used to look like. 

I am feeling a bit queasy in the afternoons, but nothing too awful so far. I am tired ALL the time. It's not from the diclegis, I feel tired even when I didn't take it. But that is helping at least with the MS. It probably has to do more with having cut out most of the caffeine I generally consume. My appetite is off too. I can only eat a little at a time before I feel full, and I'm starting to loss my taste for things that are too fatty. Finally, starting to get super absent minded. 

Speaking of being absent minded, almost forgot to mention my eyesight seems worse already. Last time, starting in the second semester it got kind of bad from the relaxin hormone, but I didn't do anything about it because it was just supposed to be temporary. But, it's started already no worse than before but just enough to be bothersome. I'm thinking I might try to go get glasses this week. I don't think it can be relaxin causing it this early in the process, but I'm still thinking it's a pregnancy symptom somehow. 

I hope everyone else is having a lovely day <3 I look forward to your updates!


----------



## Wishing_well

I think I'm out again. 6 weeks yesterday and this morning I stood up to a huge gush of blood all down my trousers. And to make matters worse, I was at a toddler group with my youngest.. 
I must have done something seriously horrible in a past life to deserve this shit karma! &#55357;&#56468;


----------



## Sweety21

Oh no wishing well. Did you get checked?

uni, I do feel sleepy but can't sleep well. RLS is in full flow. 

welcome sailars girl.


----------



## Wishing_well

Sweety21 said:


> Oh no wishing well. Did you get checked?
> 
> uni, I do feel sleepy but can't sleep well. RLS is in full flow.
> 
> welcome sailars girl.

I can't. I'm at home with 2 under 4s while my husband is stuck at work. And stupidly our EPU is GP referral only, so by the time I'd got an appointment and begged for a referral, it will have been too late! When I had bleeding at 12 weeks with my second it took them 3 days to scan me! 

I suppose, what will be will be!


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Wishing_well, I really hope it turns out to be bleeding from someplace that isn't the baby. How are you feeling today?

Hopie, I find that the sore BBs comes and goes. Sending good thoughts for your mom and for you.

Sweety, I'm wrestling with RLS too. It's one of my main early pregnancy symptoms, drives me nuts!

Uni, sleep while you can. Your body's working really hard, no point in denying it if you don't need to.

Me, I had some bright red bleeding yesterday. No cramping and it cleared up pretty fast, but today I feel like my symptoms aren't as strong as they were. Scan on Friday so I'll find out then what's going on.


----------



## hopie2015

Wishing - I am sorry- how scary to experience. But good the bleeding has stopped. I know people who had bright red bleeding and all was fine. I hope they can get you in sooner than 3 days. If anything else concerns you, when husband gets home, could you go to the emergency room? Sometimes it is a small sch early on that resolves itself. 

Sweety I hope the RLS gets better. Sleep is so hard for me too but it is the only relief I get from sickness!

Inviv-sorry you had the bleeding scare but yes, good sign there were no cramps with it and no bleeding since. You could always call the doctor- maybe suggest coming in before Friday if you still have concern? thank you so much for the well wishes. What a week it was. 
I feel like a teenager trying to hide pregnancy from parents. Nuts! With my high chance of mc I don't want anyone to know until well after the first try.
Sending lots of good luck and well wishes your way. 

Uni- hope all is well. Yes, sleep away! I wish I could sleep 24 hours a day right now. 

I've just gotta take it easy. Passed out on Sunday. Dr. appt soon. Can't wait til it's over.


----------



## mackjess

Wishing, hopie, inviv, sorry you guys are having scares and also so sick or tired. It's so stressful!

My OB called back and my progesterone is low again so I start taking that tomorrow and get labs redone on Friday. I had to take progesterone with Finn, and I believe you only take it through 13 weeks. He turned out perfect, but that doesn't make me any less scared about this for some reason. I think being almost 39 is not helping. I wonder what it's like to be pregnant and not terrified through most of it?

And Uni-I'm right there with you on the tired. My toddler brought me a blanket soon as I sat down on the couch yesterday. It was sweet but it made me feel terrible that I've had less active time with him. :(


----------



## Uni tsi

Awww, mack that's cute he did that but I can see where you wish you had more energy for him. But, I think it shows he understands, which is pretty amazing given how young he is. He must be a smart little guy! 

I hit the sack again as soon as I got home, but I was back up again in a few hours. I guess it was a good choice, cause for once I actually feel well rested. 

I had my scan today, and got to see the heartbeat. My little blob is doing ok! My OB is being super cool and said I can go back in two weeks to check up on baby again to keep myself reassured that everything is progressing ok. 

I got a little confident after the scan, and told my immediate supervisor at work that I was pregnant. Although, they do know not to tell anyone else yet I figured I should at least let them know because we schedule things way out in advance, and I might not be there in September. It felt good to tell them, like it was the right decision. 

I really wanted to wait to tell anyone at work, but I also didn't want to screw over a project if I wasn't going to be there. But I also don't want to totally miss out on the project till I really know I can't be there. So, it was hard to know when to tell them. But, I was glad my sup was sympathetic. I guess, I'm lucky to work with amazing people who are willing to be so flexible. How is everyone else handling telling work? Have you had anyone guess? I've had a couple close friends figure it out already, which I'm not sure how I feel about that.

Hopie, that's funny about feeling like a teenager hiding pregnancy from parents. I know what you mean. I even went so far as to have a glass of non-alcoholic decoy wine at a family dinner so my MIL wouldn't suspect anything!


----------



## Uni tsi

Wishing_well I just saw your post! how scary! I hope like hopie said it turns out to just be a small sch. I had one last pregnancy (was not related to the outcome) and they can cause a lot of blood. I even had bright red blood with it, which totally freaked me out. If there's no cramping, hopefully it is just a sch. 

That's stressful they can't get you in to be seen right away. How are you doing today?


----------



## Sweety21

Uni that's fantastic news. How many weeks along were you when you went for scan? 

Hopie, thanks. You passed out? That's scary. 

How is everyoneelse doing?

Afm, I am nauseous from yesterday and I can't be more happy about it.


----------



## Uni tsi

I'm seven weeks, sweety. Normally my doc won't scan till eight, but she wanted to get me in early :)


----------



## hopie2015

Uni- that is such great news. I am so happy for you and I have such a great feeling for you!! Too funny you had the non-alch. drink. I would do the same.. if I could drink or eat anything. ha! Yes- this tiredness is unreal. Great you told your boss. I would to after a good scan if I were still working. 

inviv- how are you doing?
Wishing - have you been able to talk to the doctor yet?
Sweety- hope you're doing well. yes, passing out was scary! My dr. thinks it is low blood pressure and dehydration. I cant drink more than 10 sips a day still. Sounds like your symptoms have sure hit!

Mack- I'm with ya on the low progesterone.. I am a few years older than you. My doctor though told me baby has developed well to this point and she is not concerned with progesterone now at 9 weeks since placenta takes over. Good you will take it til 13 weeks just to be safe. Afraid for me it would have made the hg worse. :(
So cute your toddler did that! The baby picture in your profile is just adorable!! Don't worry about the lack of play time right now-- in a few weeks you will be feeling better and won't need to rest as often. 
Yes, I would also love to know what a mostly worry-free pregnancy is like!!
Though my 9 week scan went well yesterday - strong heartbeat - I am still very cautious due to being so over 40 and won't rest easy until after 12 weeks. Also going to start genetic testing next week. 

Take good care everyone! Oh- and that SCH the dr. said is gone. Just vanished!!! :))) :):happydance:


----------



## Uni tsi

hopie I'm glad to hear that sch cleared up already!


----------



## mackjess

Great news about the SCH!! And good news on the scans.


----------



## Sweety21

hopie glad sch cleared and scan went well. No matter what we can never feel safe about pregnancy. 


My scan went well too. Was measuring 6.6 on 6.4 day of pregnancy. heartbeat was 154 so everything crossed that this is my rainbow baby.
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20160206-WA0001.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Sweety, gorgeous scan pics! Sounds like your little one is gearing up to be a whopper!!

Hopie, fantastic news on the SCH. How's your sickness?

Me, I had my scan today and it's twins!! Both babies measuring to dates with strong heartbeats and no sign of a cause for the bleeding.

I'm in shock.


----------



## mackjess

LOL OMG Invivo. That is amazing. Congrats!! :)


----------



## Uni tsi

Sweety, glad to hear your scan went well!

InVivo - twins??! OH WOW :) I'm shocked, can imagine how surprised you are. 
Glad to hear they are both doing great!


----------



## hopie2015

Inviv- I was shocked when I first read your big news. I can only imagine how shocked you are! It might take a while to sink in. Congratulations twice!! Soo excited for you! :)))))
How are you feeling this week?

Sickness is same. Thanks for asking. Dr. added another med which helps you eat so I don't keep losing weight and I managed to eat today! :) 
Yes, great relief with the SCH. Dr. said they see them very often now since people get scans so much earlier these days and usually resolve on their own. Also said bleeding is usually a very small one in early pregnancy never seen and then clears up on its own! :)

Sweety- such great news on your scan. Yay! How are you feeling this week?

Congrats again. Hope everyone is well!


----------



## Sweety21

thank you gals. 

invivo,double Congratulations to you hun. I was secretly hoping for twins but, they don't run in our family and chances of identical&#12288;are rare. Are your fraternal? 

hopie, I am glad your sch has cleared up and you managed to eat something. Hope the meds give you some relief from sickness. 
I am doing ok. sickness is not that bad as of now touchwood but, still can't eat much. 
I am just excited to see bean and have forgotten all about ms.


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Thanks everyone, I'm slowly getting over the shock!

Looks like mine are fraternal -- they don't share anything at all. I have twins in my family, but not close (two aunts and a cousin all had twins, but one set was identical). I always had it at the very back of my mind as a vague possibility but not a serious one.

All of the problems have been flooding into my mind (odds of preterm birth, I need a new car, cost of childcare!!), but I know it will all sort itself out. I'm very excited.


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Hopie, I'm really glad that the sickness is settling. Sounds like this pregnancy is evening out and starting to go smoothly for you at last.

How is everybody else feeling?

I'm only mildly nauseous, and I'm medium tired all the time but not wiped out the way I was with my DS. All things considered this is a very easy pregnancy so far.


----------



## Uni tsi

InVivo, I'm glad you're having an easy time of it so far :) I hope that lasts. I can't wait for you to start using all the twin emojis :twingirls::twinboys::oneofeach:

Last night, acid reflux kept waking me up. Felt bad for H, as I was up about once an hour because of it. I really have to remember not to eat anything so close to bedtime. Finally remembered I had some papaya enzymes and that helped a lot. 
Also, randomly while I'm asleep I'm having horrible nipple pain! To the point it wakes me up. Glad that isn't an all day occurrence. They hadn't been sore at all, then out of no where it was like "BAM" then, back to normal after a few minutes thank goodness. 

Nausea is being manageable with the diclegis. If I start to wonder if it's doing anything, all I have to do is forget to take it one night and wake up the next morning filling completely awful. I suffered through the MS last time, this time I feel like I just need to be gentle with myself whenever possible. 

One thing I'm really surprised about, I've been taking weekly belly bump photos, and my bump really has gotten more pronounced already. I had read that second pregnancies showed more quickly, but I wasn't expecting this. For those of you on your second or more, is it real? Is it my imagination? Could I really be showing already?! At least I was a little overweight having not lost the baby weight from last time, so in the interest of not wanting to tell people yet I can still play it off like I'm just fat! lol but I'm seriously feeling like I'll have to break out the maternity pants soon and it feels waaaay too soon for that. :huh: 

The reassurance from my scan going well lasted exactly three days. I'm all full of worries again. Only 11 more days to go till my next dose of reassurance. Maybe I can just sleep the whole time between now and then.... It's almost a plausible plan :sleep:


----------



## Uni tsi

I really wish my next scan was this week, not next week :(

edit - I'm trying to focus on how "next week" sounds so soon....


----------



## InVivoVeritas

I know how you feel, Uni -- the reassurance wears off fast!

What day next week is your scan?


----------



## Uni tsi

Wednesday. So, only nine more days. 
When do you get to go in next?


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Only eight days now -- you can do it!

I'm not back until March 4th, when I'll be 11w2d. My nerves aren't too bad right now, mainly due to a combination of my fairly recent scan, the fact that I definitely feel pregnant and that the majority of my losses have been before that first scan. I had one at 14 weeks, but I'm determined not to think about that for now.


----------



## Wishing_well

Wow twins! Congratulations!!

Sorry I haven't updated in ages - not much to update with tbh. I have a consultant appointment tomorrow for my recurrent miscarriages (arranged before I fell pregnant) so I'm hoping for some kind of reassurance. I still haven't been checked since my bleed so hopefully they'll do a scan. I keep having dreams that they tell me there's no heartbeat or I'm not actually pregnant! &#55357;&#56905; Still no symptoms either. 
Basically I'm crapping myself!!

Hopefully I'll have a better update tomorrow.


----------



## Uni tsi

wishing well it's good to see you :hugs: 

I just realized that my husband is really not going to be as excited as he was last time. On an intellectual level, I get it. I even realize I won't be as excited either, that a part of me holds back fearful of getting hurt again. But, last time, he wanted to hear about every little symptom and he was so into it. And now, he just has a very flat affect. I know I can't expect him to be as over the moon as he was before, but I just thought he'd be at least a little bit emotive about it :cry: 

Thanks for listening ladies. I figured it was better to jump on here rather than have a melt down and start an argument with him. It's not really something I should hold against him, but for just a second it really hurt my feelings and I nearly really over reacted. Thanks for being here to help calm me down. Just expressing this to you, I feel a lot more calm. 

So basically, what I'm realizing is that I'm feeling really upset because my husband isn't super excited about the fact that smelling things makes me want to hurl. So, uhm yeah. I'm totally hormonal atm :wacko:


----------



## Wishing_well

I have news. Good and bad.
Good - baby is fine and measuring well!
Bad - I have another huge bleed (about 6x bigger than baby) right next to the baby so it's likely to happen again. She couldn't say for certain if it would cause another miscarriage, so it's just a case of wait and see!
I've got another scan in 2 weeks. 

But for now, I'm definitely pregnant!


----------



## mackjess

Oh wishing! I'm so glad you are still prego. toes and fingers and everything are FX for you.


----------



## Uni tsi

Wishing I am glad for now it is good news and the baby is alright. Is it an SCH she's seeing?


----------



## Uni tsi

Since I was ranting yesterday, I wanted to let you ladies know, after I calmed myself down (thanks for letting me rant) I realized the solution was to ask H to set aside some time with me every day to spend time together welcoming baby. As soon as I brought it up, I found out he is actually really excited. 

I realized it's not him who's acting differently this pregnancy, it's me.


----------



## Wishing_well

Uni tsi said:


> Wishing I am glad for now it is good news and the baby is alright. Is it an SCH she's seeing?

She couldn't be sure. But whatever it is, it's huge. 

I had a sch at 11 weeks with my youngest, but it was a one off.


----------



## Uni tsi

Wishing, that sounds scary. Hopefully, it just resolves without incident. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## mackjess

I hope everyone is having a happy Friday and feeling well. I saw this online and it was a good chuckle. :) Beware of a few bad words in it!

https://www.scarymommy.com/pregnancy-tracker-honest/


----------



## Uni tsi

Ah that's too funny! According to this, I've already jumped ahead to week 24 :haha:



mackjess said:


> I hope everyone is having a happy Friday and feeling well. I saw this online and it was a good chuckle. :) Beware of a few bad words in it!
> 
> https://www.scarymommy.com/pregnancy-tracker-honest/


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Wishing, I'm so glad the baby's doing well. Are you on full bedrest while the bleed resolves itself? That must be so scary -- hope it settles soon.

Uni, so glad you were able to have a hear to heart with your husband. It's tough to capture the same excitement as the first time, when you don't know in your gut how things can go wrong. Scan on Wednesday, right? Maybe after that you can relax for a while.

Mackjess, love that! I'm on week 13 and I suspect I'll be there for a while.

Me, my MS has kicked in properly this week. Still very manageable, but I throw up every time I allow my stomach to be empty. I had a meeting for work 3 hours away -- threw up in their swanky corporate bathrooms and then again in my own office car park when I got back. Note to self -- keep almonds in the car!


----------



## hopie2015

Glad everyone is doing well.
Inviv- I admire you- far away work meetings, etc. while going through ms. Glad the almonds help.

Uni- so great you had a good talk with your hubby. And totally normal you are acting differently this pregnancy. Anyone would. It is so so hard after a late loss and you are doing amazingly well. Be proud! Just keep taking things day by day.

Wishing- great news the baby is great! My SCH vanished last scan at 9 weeks. I'm guessing all the rest from the hg helped. I hope it is just an annoying sch that resolves its self soon, as they usually do. 

AFM most of my symptoms are gone. It is such a gift to feel human again after almost 6 weeks of hg! I've accepted the fact it could be normal due to placenta, or it could be a sign of not developing right. I guess I just put my faith in God that all of this is going to turn out how it is meant to. Nothing I can do to prevent a mc.
Still zero appetite. Eating english muffins every 2 hours though. Going without the Zofran now. Yay!

Zero degrees here in NY..Couldn't ask for a better time of year to be going through this!

Thanks mack for that link..going to read it now to get a good laugh.


----------



## Wishing_well

I WISH I was on bed rest!! With 2 kids and a dog, that is never going to happen! :haha:


----------



## Uni tsi

hopie, I am SO GLAD to hear you've finally gotten some relief. I saw this article today about HG and thought of you https://us7.campaign-archive2.com/?u=12377e23671e94a1a47460ebd&id=1d572f5679

It had some interesting advice involving lemons, but mostly made the point that none of us can really appreciate how badly you've had things these past weeks. I really am glad to hear you're feeling better!


----------



## hopie2015

Oh my gosh..Uni. You are amazing!! Thank you for sending me this. This article on hg hits the nail right on the head. Thankfully only 1percent experience the misery. And I loved this line:
Do remember that you aren't dying and you WILL get better.

You're the best. Thank you! How are you feeling?
I am down to 8 mg of Zofran now from 32 and have not thrown up since Saturday...Yay!! 

Wishing- oh that is tough then with 2 little ones. My doctor said just pelvic rest is recommended.

Said a prayer for everyone in church today. 

Mac- the scary mommy link was hilarious. Thank you! Yes, OH's old t-shirt and sweats and unwashed hair.. I looked lovely all Valentine weekend! :))

Thanks -- you all are the best!


----------



## Uni tsi

Hopie I'm glad you liked the link.

I'm having a hard day today. I've been crying from the moment I woke up. I went back to sleep after breakfast and slept all day. When I wasn't sleeping, I was crying. I just really miss our daughter and want her back.

I have a scan on Wednesday. Hopefully that will cheer me up. I also have to work all day tomorrow, so hopefully that will be distracting. I'm generally too busy to cry at work.


----------



## mackjess

Uni, hugs honey I'm very sorry. Allow yourself these times though. Of course you are excited about the new baby and Weds should cheer you up, but you still need time to grieve for your girl. I'm glad you had some time off work while this was happening.

Hopie OMG I'm glad you are feeling better. I seriously don't know how you have survived this far!! I've been on 8-12mg of zofran a day and usually I just feel like I want to get sick but only actually do 1-2 times a day, and then sometimes go a few days without. And I've been a big whiney butt about it! haha, just ask my husband. I think my biggest problem is how tired I am, which I know is a side affect of Zofran and Progesterone. Soon I'll be off both and praying some energy returns.

Wishing, I'm glad things are still going well. Hope you manage to get some rest, but omg toddlers. Good luck. ;)

InVivo my purse is huge and heavy bc I always have protein bars, nuts, rice cakes and cheese sticks with me. and sometimes a juice box.


----------



## hopie2015

Oh Uni, I am really sorry. It is normal to have days like that where you just want to cry. You experienced an unimaginable loss. I admire your strength so much. You are truly an inspiration to me. I pray every day your new pregnancy goes well, as you so deserve. I hope work was a good distraction today..yes, it usually is. Just go easy on yourself and talk on here or to whoever you can when you feel the need. All these feelings are normal and to be expected. Thoughts and prayers are with you. :flower:

Thank you Mack! That is good you aren't actually getting sick too often. I did something stupid- trying to go a day without Zofran. I feel the nausea creeping back. I am so sick of the side effect- constipation!- that makes the sickness worse. I hope I can manage to take a drug break at least for today. I didn't know it causes tiredness also? I gave up reading side effects after reading them on my other drug, Reglan (which I quit)..they were scary and I think it caused depression.

Yes, this fatigue is just unreal. 
On the bright side, at least we are feeling crummy and have to stay in during the worst weather months of the year. :)


----------



## mackjess

Crap! I mean, I wish. I didn't know constipation was a side effect of Zofran...ugh. I read the pamphlet and missed that. I thought it was my prenatal, which was weird because it's the same one I took before and didn't have problems. I'm going to try to get it down to just 1 (4mg) zofran a day then. I've been so miserable I skipped my prenatal the last 2 days because I thought it was from too much iron. ugggh


----------



## Uni tsi

mackjess said:


> Crap! I mean, I wish.

I feel bad for both of you. But mack you really gave me a good laugh with how you said it. Thanks - I needed a laugh <3 

I had a better day today than yesterday. Thank you both for your kindness and words of encouragement.


----------



## hopie2015

So glad you are feeling much better, Uni!! Good and bad days... and I think you will definitely have more and more good.

Mack- that was funny! Yes, I found about it from the hg board.. and it makes the nausea worse. Constipation is something Ive never talked about in my life but omg..it is unreal. Nothing is helping so I am going to resort to Duculax (sp) which I read is safe. Yes, vitamins with the iron can add to it too. I feel so guilty I have been too sick to take my prenatals. This poor baby!!

Hope you are feeling better today. Hope I can soon reduce to 4 mg too. I cut back yesterday but woke up at 5am throwing up 20 times! (sorry-- had to vent!).

Scheduled my nt scan and blood test for next week. Nurse said I am 10wk5days today... I was like no, I thought I was just over 11wks. Every day counts in getting out of this hellish (God forgive me!) trimester!!!

;)


----------



## mackjess

the OB gave me some samples of dulcalax and I took one yesterday. Lots of weird stomach twinges so hopefully soon something happens. Oh the joys and magic of being prego. :haha:

So sorry about waking up at 5 am sick! I still think I'm going to have to still take 2 a day, but hopefully just a few weeks left. urgh.


----------



## mackjess

Oh, I expressed my guilt to the OB because I couldn't take my prenatal for awhile either. She basically said, don't worry girl the baby is robbing you of everything it needs. So I'll feel exhausted and like crap from it but baby will be just fine. :D


----------



## hopie2015

Great you got samples, Mack. I got at drugstore and it is $$$. Oh yes, the joys of pregnancy.
I hate to sound ungrateful but I would just like to feel at least part human again.
I'm sorta scared to take 2 tonight b/c I will probably wake up with cramping.. I don't like laxatives..but have no choice. 

Great OB reassured you about the vit's. Mine said pretty much the same thing. She said it is more important I take the prenatals in the next 2 tris.

I wish the food aversions would end. I even have them towards people! I really hope mood improves in 2nd tri too. :)

Feel like a complainer tonight. Sorry. On the bright side, February is halfway over! :)


----------



## mackjess

No, you have been through a lot and barely complained at all. I know we're all pleased as punch even about the bad side effects since it means we're prego. :) :)

uni and wishing, how are you today? and invivo, twins sinking in yet??


----------



## hopie2015

Thanks Mack. It's been a rough 7 weeks. Both my parents being ill is also making me depressed. Iknow I should make an appt. to go talk with someone but I feel too sick still!
Woke up 5am with bad pains from taking the duc. But it did help..a little!
I hope you're having a good day today.

Yes, Inviv- has twins sunk in yet and how are you feeling? 

Hope everyone is well.


----------



## Uni tsi

Hopie, I agree with Mack - you could complain a lot more than you do and it would be justified! You're a trooper! I have so much admiration for you because frankly I think that if I were in your shoes with what you've had to deal with these past weeks, I would have given up. Way to be amazing! 

I have two updates. First, had a scan yesterday and got to see the heart flutter and the little bean squirm around. So that was nice. It still looks like a blob and not a baby but they said she's growing right on schedule. I get to go back next week to have blood drawn for some genetic screening that will reveal the gender. Because of my previous loss, I'm having a lot of gender anxiety. I really hope it's another girl. fx

Second update, by the time I got home today, I had to unbutton the top button of my pants. That's a first. Think I'll be breaking out the maternity pants sooner than later :happydance: I love maternity pants. It's like getting to wear yoga pants everywhere. Only better. 

Aside from that, still sleeping way too much and feeling ick more often than not. Starting to get some intensely freaky dreams. Also, I have a total aversion to almost all types of meats, especially bacon and chicken. I'm afraid to feed the cats because the smell of the canned food would be too much for me. But, at least I poo regularly lol I hope that dulcalax does the trick for both you ladies :hugs: I'm kind of lucky in that regard I suppose because the metformin tends towards having the opposite effect. I never though I'd consider that lucky hehe Really hoping you ladies have found relief. Last pregnancy I ate MamaChia Chia Squeeze with great success. Something to try in addition to the ducalax if you need a little more "help". They have it at Whole Foods if you want to try it. 

Your turns invivo and wishing <3 how was your day? And, how is everyone else doing? Scrolling back, I see there's a couple ladies we haven't heard from for a minute. I hope everyone is doing alright!


----------



## Wishing_well

Glad to hear everyone is doing well, for the most part!

I have nothing to update really. I have another scan arranged for Wednesday to check the bleeding. I'm hoping it reduced in size or disappeared alltogether! 
I still have NO symptoms which is freaking me out. I felt horrendous with my last pregnancy (which was a girl) so am wondering if this is just luck, or a boy..?!

I'm also (tmi) really suffering sexually as we're 'not allowed' until the risk of miscarriage has gone. I'm seriously suffering! :haha:


----------



## Uni tsi

Ah Wishing, pelvic rest sux! I feel for you.


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Thanks everyone! I'm over my shock now and starting to feel very excited. I've spent hours on Google researching the best way to breastfeed twins, and I think I'm going to be okay.

Uni, :hugs:. So glad your scan went well and you were able to see that strong heartbeat. Having a new baby on the way doesn't take away from the loss of your daughter, and of course you still miss her. When my son died I really wanted my next baby to be another boy and I was so disappointed when she wasn't, but looking back I think it was probably for the best. My advice would be to surround yourself with a good support system now. It's so hard to fiercely love the little baby in your arms while at the same time feeling loss and grief that she isn't the other baby who was taken away. I had bad PND after my rainbow pregnancy, mainly because holding my daughter brought that devastating grief back to the surface. Remember that we're always here to listen when you're having a bad day, either now or later.

Hopie, I'm so glad to hear that you're starting to feel human again. I'm with you in wanting to hurry through the last part of 1st Tri and get on to the much better times of 2nd Tri. Complain away!!

Mackjess, hope things get moving for you soon. :happydance: I think I'm going to take your tip and stuff my purse with snacks. I've got two full-day meetings about two hours from home the week after next, and I'm already worrying about how I'll get through them.

Wishing_well, yay for having no updates! Hard luck on the pelvic rest, but hope the scan on Wednesday shows good things. Keep us posted.

Me, I've been MIA this week because when I get home from work I have no energy to do anything except feed the kids and collapse into bed. I think my belly's popped, though I'm not exactly flat at the best of times so I can't say for sure. I've noticed some sideways looks at it from work colleagues, though, and I don't know if I'll be able to keep my secret until after 12 weeks.

Yay for the weekend. I plan to do precisely nothing.


----------



## hopie2015

Great to hear from you Inviv and glad you are doing well, though exhausted for good reason! Might be hard to keep secret at work til 12 weeks but just keep them guessin'!

Thanks so much, Uni. I don't feel so badly complaining now. I don't think I would go back and re-live January and Feb. if I were paid!! Congrats on the 2nd good scan. Yes, still seems to look like a blob at this stage than baby but wait til 12 wk scan! I have the same aversions. Terrible. When do these aversions end?? I like the sound of wearing pants that feel like yoga pants everywhere. 

Wishing- hopefully the pelvic rest goes by fast. As for sex...what is that? LOL

Mack- hope you're feeling well today and get some good r&r in this weekend!

Take care everyone~ I am hopeful to have pizza soon today!!


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Hopie, hope you had that pizza and that it stayed down!


----------



## hopie2015

Hi All- how is everyone doing and feeling this week?

Thanks Inviv..the pizza stayed down! I'm now on to ice cream too. uh-oh.
I'm not working and realized I am spending way too much $ on all this pizza out. So I bought a cheapo frozen pizza today and it was the grossest thing ever, so now feel sick again!
How have you been feeling?

Anyone ever take a probiotic during pregnancy? My mom has started them after surgery, so I have researched them a lot and they seem to be very beneficial. (have been used in Europe much longer than here). I'm going to ask my dr. if it's a good idea during pregnancy.

Hope everyone is good!


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Hopie, my pregnancy uh-oh is soft drinks.

I never normally drink fizzy drinks, I'm a coffee girl. When I'm pregnant, though, I can't stomach the caffeine and my big indulgence is Pepsi Max. I only allow myself one or two a week, but I'd drink it all day every day if I could.

My daughter calls it my pregnancy tell. :)


----------



## hopie2015

So funny, Inviv! Me too with the soda. I haven't had a bottle of Coke in about 20 years. Now with my pizza craving I have to have a coke. Its the only drink easy to go down. I still struggle with water. Bought 3 bottles of the caffeine-free yesterday.. I was like whoa- I have not bought a soda in like 20 years!


----------



## InVivoVeritas

I love milk but it doesn't love me -- comes back very quickly!

And like you I feel very shifty buying my Pepsi. It just doesn't feel like a grown-up's drink.


----------



## mackjess

Mannnn, you ladies are making me want soda. I've mostly been doing gingerale and sierra mist to help with the nausea. But I do drink down the delicious caramel colored yummy sugary stuff when we go out to eat. I met DH for lunch at a sandwich shop last week and they have the coke machine where you can add all your own flavors. OMG. I had to run out in a hurry so I would only get 1 refill. Haha.

Wishing, sorry about the pelvic rest. I don't know that we've done the deed since about 5-6 weeks. Poor DH, but I think with the dyclieg, zofran, progesterone and side effects from them all I am like NO way. Nooooo. He's like You just used me for a baby!! :haha:

Sounds like everyone is doing well. I have my screening test today. Very nervous. But we'll find out gender with these results so that is exciting.


----------



## hopie2015

Yes, inviv.. I know! I hope the soda need ends after pregnancy!

Mack- how exciting.. you get to find out gender already?! Wishing you all the best at your appt. today.
Ooh- a Coke machine where you can add your flavors..wow!

I used to eat really healthy. So surprised this pregnancy has turned me into a soda and pizza craving lunatic. Just the thought of eating veggies or fruit makes me sick still. 

5-6 weeks is a lot better than since December 14th for me and OH, Mack. LOL!!! He's a good trooper about it. Just the thought of sex makes me gag!

:)


----------



## Wishing_well

I'm glad to hear everyone's doing well! All the talk of pizza and ice cream is making me hungry though! I never get cravings when pregnant, but I've been thinking about ice cream all day... Just a shame I'll have to share it with hubby. 

Hopie - I've been taking probiotics for the last 3-4 weeks and I think they're definitely helping. I'd recommend trying them :)

I had another scan today - 9+3 and baby has grown and is doing well. The huge bleed has pretty much disappeared which is great news! I'm still feeling a niggly doubt somewhere but I'm trying to be positive about everything now. 
And yes, 'maybe we can finally have sex!' was one of the first thoughts into my head :haha:


----------



## hopie2015

Such wonderful news, Wishing!! Congrats!!!! :)
Great to know on the probiotics...thanks. One package cost 40 bucks, but I'm going to start them. Anything to help!


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Wishing, that's fantastic news, congrats!! Maybe a normal life is creeping up for you in the near future.

Mackjess, best of luck on your screening today. That's amazing that you'll know the baby's gender so soon.

Ironically, apart from the Pepsi I'm a really healthy eater when I'm pregnant. My main problem is that I just can't stop eating!!!


----------



## Uni tsi

Wishing, I'm so happy to hear that! What a relief :) 

Funny you all should mention soda. I hardly ever drink it, unless it's in a mixed beverage of the adult variety. Which for obvious reasons is off limits at the moment. But the other day at the store I saw they had Dr Pepper made with real sugar and that was it - craving triggered. I bought a four pack and have managed to stretch it, because I'm on carb restrictions. With the real sugar instead of corn syrup, it tastes like childhood. Think I might have to drink the last one right now, can't stop thinking about it since catching up on these posts :haha:

edit - I've been better behaved than I thought, there were actually still two left! well one now :shy:


----------



## Sweety21

All this talk is making me hungry ladies. For me soda in pregnancy is life saver from heartburn and yucky taste in mouth. I know not healthy but, had one last night because Imy heartburn won't go away.


----------



## Uni tsi

OMG Sweety, I was having the absolute worst heart burn this pregnancy and last. It was bad before, but worse this time. I couldn't even lie down without nearly vomiting from acid reflux :( (sorry tmi but really, it was ewww) I told myself I wasn't going to suffer through things this time around (I suffered enough) so I got myself some Pepcid AC. It's been a total life saver. I tried to tough it out last time with just tums, but at some point they really don't work for pregnancy heartburn. My OB kept telling me to try something stronger and I'm glad I finally listened. It's category B so pretty much assured to be totally safe. I take one a day and I've been totally heartburn free! I don't know if you can get it otc in Japan, but might be worth ordering some online. Or, always nice to have an excuse to drink soda, if that works too! :) Nothing was working for me, so I'm super stoked to have found relief.


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Heartburn is just starting to hit here too. Usually I manage it pretty well by drinking milk but this time my stomach isn't allowing it. I've raised my pillows in bed but during the day I'm sunk.


----------



## mackjess

Wishing, Great news about your scan!! Hopefully it goes away and you don't have anymore bleeding. That had to be so scary. And 9+3, time is flying by really. :)

Uni-YES to the Pepcid. I feel better since I only have to take one of those vs eating a pound of Tums a day. I take Pepcid pretty consistently, and sometimes I'll take it in the AM, then not get heartburn til the next night, then I'm fine the whole next day. It seems to last about 36 hours for me so I'm skipping every 3rd day. It's fantastic! My MS seems to not be so bad if I stay on top of the heartburn too. So that's another plus.

I only ever drank 1 cup of coffee a day, and 1 small soda. I switched to half caff on my coffee, and my soda is very low caffeine so I'm still getting less than what is considered 1 serving. Plus the sierra mist and gingerale for nausea, but I don't count that. It doesn't taste good so it doesn't count right? :haha: I did also switch to natural sugar soda and OMG it's so yummy. Luckily I get wired if I have more than 1 soda a day so I've been behaved. 

Invivo-sorry girl, if it's not one thing it's another. I'm exhausted with just 1 bean, I bet you are tired. Growing a human(s) is a lot of work.

Hopie-If you're eating pizzaz (yess it's pizazz at this point) your MS must be better?

Well yesterday was scary. My OB's office made an appt for me at a regular doc office she goes to, and she usually doesn't see her pregos there. So she had trouble finding the heartbeat with a doppler and I had to drive over to the nearby hospital to get a scan bc her other office was booked on scans and it was late in the afternoon and there was just one ultrasound tech. They found the heartbeat somewhat easily as the baby was twirling around like crazy. To actually measure the heartbeat she had to really dig down with the wand thingy and have it tilted a bit. So she said my uterus was probably just a bit tilted as it was expanding, and with baby being a little spazz, it was just too hard to get on the doppler. Between them pressing down hard with the Doppler and then again at the scan, my midsection is quite sore today. But all worth it to get the relief.

I was so wiped after all of that, I rescheduled my tests/bloodwork for Tuesday. I had enough fun yesterday. I think it takes about a week to get test and gender results back after that, so I have sched my gender reveal party for the 13th. I won't know the results til then. We are having people over for pizza, and my sister in law is a pastry chef so she'll make a cute blue or pink cake. Doing it very low key this time around but I think it will be fun.

Oh, it was exciting to see my little baby again. I swear after all this hassle it has to be a girl. It looked so much more like a baby this time than at the 8 week scan. It was really sweet to see the arms and legs going, and one time it flipped around completely.


----------



## hopie2015

Mack- that is such great news!! So happy for you . Must have been amazing seeing the baby move all around. I know what you mean, at my scan just before 9 weeks, it didnt look like a baby!
Thrilled for you. Love the sound of your gender party. Can't wait 'til it is revealed. :)
Must have been stressful at first. So often the heartbeat can't be found first few tries with doppler. 

MS is definitely better than it was. I can't say it is hg anymore..thank God. The Zofran controls the vomiting and yes, some days I can eat pizza. I'm back to toast past 2 days as it's been bad again. Miss the pizazz!

Sweety and all- sorry the heartburn is a pain. I can't stand having that bad taste in my mouth still either! You guys gave me great tips for when the heartburn hits. I guess that will be next. lol

Not feeling v. positive about my 12 wk nt scan tomorrow. I guess I am prepared for the worst. Though everything is so bad with my family life (just admitted my dad to the hospital), that I can't imagine anything else terrible happening right now. But better to be prepared for it and accept it as God's will if it is not good tomorrow.

Anyway, I hope to be in a better mood soon. Bring on 2nd tri already, please!!!! :)


----------



## Uni tsi

Mack, I'm relieved to hear your scare was a false alarm and your little one is just a squirmer. 

I had another scan on Wednesday. 10 weeks. But it still doesn't look like a baby to me, more like a tadpole. She found the heartbeat right away, and asked "do you see it?" and I guess I looked really uncertain because she zoomed in and pointed at the heart and made really sure I could see it. But, I felt dissociative. I didn't really believe the little flicker meant anything. I don't have another OB appointment for a month, but they scheduled the NT for me at the hospital. I had the blood work drawn, but found out I won't get results back for nine days. The nurse who took my blood remembered me "didn't you just have a baby?" she asked. I wasn't sure what to say so I blurted out "I had a loss." I could tell she was suddenly uncomfortable so I made jokes to let her off the hook. When she stuck me with the needle I had flashbacks to drawing all the blood to run more tests after they couldn't find the heartbeat. When I got home, I had a tearful meltdown. I have stopped caring if it is a boy or a girl. I just feel numb. I think I might have mild PTSD. 

Reading over the above, I'm not sure I should post. It sounds so melodramatic. But, I think maybe it's therapeutic to describe, so I hope I don't alarm anyone. I'm actually doing far better than my above description would suggest. I mostly worry that I'll be triggered when I go back to the birthing center for labor, I just didn't think I'd get so triggered going for a scan.


----------



## hopie2015

Uni- I am sorry the nurse said that. I am sure she felt totally bad/uncomfortable after. Please be easy on yourself.
I also felt the same way when dr. pointed out the heartbeat. It is like I have no connection with the baby being real at all.

I think it is normal to have PTSD after the crushing loss you experienced. My friend had ptsd and went for a treatment called EMDR. It helped her immensely with trauma and grief. I tried it a few sessions too for a crime I had experienced once and I noticed a huge benefit.
Here is a link if you want to look into it.
https://www.emdrtherapistnetwork.com/trauma-and-abuse-grief-grieving.html

My degree is in Psych so what I understand is the rapid eye movement helps you process traumatic events. I remember feeling a sense of calm and later a processing and then good closure to the experience.

I also feel many ways you do and my loss was much earlier.

Just take things day by day, treat yourself well and know that good things are ahead of you.


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Mack, what a terrifying experience! I'm so glad they were able to find the heartbeat eventually, but it must have been a very scary experience. I love this stage, though, where you can see the baby moving and completely owning the space. It's so strange to think of all that activity going on in there when we're none the wiser.

Hopie, best of luck today!! The NT scan is a scary one, but once it's done you get to relax for a while. Thinking of you and your dad. x

Uni, you don't sound melodramatic you sound wounded by a bad experience. I really think it might help you to find somebody to talk to, to get ahead of the curve before the rest of this pregnancy. I didn't, and looking back I can see that I put myself through a lot of pain that I didn't have to. Hang in there, and never be afraid to post anything that's in your mind.

I'm starting to get stressed ahead of my scan next Friday. I've had so many losses that I didn't find out about until the ultrasound that they terrify me. I just hope these little ones are growing and doing what they should be in there.


----------



## mackjess

Uni I agree with above. I think what you are going through is normal and not bad sounding, only bad because it's horrible you have to go through the grief and trauma. If posting here helps, then please keep doing so. I don't really like counseling myself, but I found a lot of forums and articles online about my experience and reading there helped me a lot. If you need more than online support though definitely reach out for it. I'm sure your OB may even have suggestions if you just call in to the nurse line.


----------



## hopie2015

Good idea, Mack. Uni- talk to your OB about suggestions. And definitely please keep posting here. I think it is good for you to let anything out.

Well, I am happy but shocked to say --We saw a wiggling baby on the 12 wk scan. I think OH and I are still in shock. Have a photo where the baby is waving! NT measurement dr. said was great at only 1.4. 
Got blood taken for genetic tests and results won't be back for 2 wks.
Bad news is dr. said my placenta is too low. She said usually it rises as the uterus grows, so hopeful for that.

Of course I am nuts, so started worrying already about the test results and my 16wk scan. But I am letting those worries go and after a very rough past few months, just going to relax this weekend and be happy that baby is okay. :)


----------



## Uni tsi

Thank you everyone for all the supportive words. Hopie, I appreciated that link and I think I will look into trying to meet with someone. It helps to know other people feel the same way, especially what you said about seeing the heartbeat. It really does help to know that. Thank you

It made me so happy to read your good news hopie!


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Fantastic news, Hopie! I'm so pleased your little one was healthy and active, and that the results were so great.

Do you plan to find out the baby's gender when your genetic results are back?


----------



## caz_hills

Hi ladies,

I had my 12 week scan yesterday and I'm due on 5th September. Can I join please?!

Caroline xx


----------



## Uni tsi

Caz welcome! Congrats on a great 12 week scan :) My official EDD is sept 18, but I'm going to be induced two weeks early, which means we might be having our babies the same day :happydance:


----------



## caz_hills

Yay! It feels very real now the scan was positive &#55357;&#56397;


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Welcome, caz, and a big congrats on having a great 12-week scan.


----------



## hopie2015

Thank you all so very much!

Caz- welcome -- so glad you found this board. I just read your other post where we wrote before our 12 wk scans. I was soo relieved and happy to hear you also had a wonderful scan!! Felt amazing walking out of there, didn't it?
Farthest along I have ever made it, so feel very grateful right now.
OH is still thinking I know that it is still early and he is worrying A LOT. So am I but trying to temper it down now as it will not help anything.

Inviv- not going to find out gender. She asked us if we want to know and we both shouted -- no! Then OH said it must be a boy, because if she could see something this early. I got ticked at him for saying that. Ha! I did not know it is possible to tell the sex at a 12 wk scan?

Caz- how have you been feeling? Seems we have the same due date!
I have nausea still but meds seem to have really helped the hg I was suffering from. Mack- I hope you're feeling good this weekend?

Enjoy your Sundays. 60 degrees here. Who-hoo!!


----------



## caz_hills

Yay same due date Hopie! Are you in New York? It's freezing here still.

I'm feeling so much better - just a week ago I felt awful - so sick, tired and helpless. But I am feeling heaps better. 

In the UK you cannot find out on the NHS the gender until 20 weeks. They told us to make sure w make it clear that we don't want to know so they can g around certain areas!

x


----------



## hopie2015

Yep, New York City! It warmed up here but will be freezing again late week.

So glad you are feeling a ton better! That gives me hope too. I can't wait. I am just grateful my hg is gone.. I seriously thought I was dying!

I have to tell them right away when they call with genetic results, do not want to know the sex. Probably have to wait 12 more days. With my AMA, I am high risk, so just praying results looked as good as the NT measurements.

Hope you're having a great day and everyone else too!


----------



## mackjess

Hopie I have my genetic tests tomorrow. We are going to find out the gender. I'm having a hard time though. Every time I start to get excited about gender I start to worry about the other test results. Praying for happy and healthy babies for all of us, especially the ones that have to hear about AMA every appt. 

Hi Cas, welcome and great news on the scan. :)

Hope everyone is having a good leap day. Yay for an extra day that's a Monday? hehe. blehhhh.


----------



## caz_hills

I forgot its leap year day! Extra day woohoo!

I have major worries today - just worried if something goes wrong again. The scan was so good so no reason to doubt it but I'm just scaring myself now I know. The due date from our last miscarriage is this Saturday coming so I think that's prompting me to think 'what if' and it makes me so sad.

X


----------



## Uni tsi

Significant dates are hard caz. I've heard some women say they found their original due date harder if they weren't already pregnant again but I think it's hard no matter what. What ever we can do to help keep your spirits up, please let us know. I'm available for hand holding, shoulder crying, and general reassurance, as necessary <3 

Mack, I am excited for you that tomorrow you'll get good news. Be sure to let us know right away how it goes! My genetic screening has been scheduled for the 10th. I feel like that's forever from now. So much tension as it gets closer. Last pregnancy, I had been taking Enzyme Co-Q 10 that helps with keeping the genes good in old ladies like me. But, it takes three months to kick in, so although I was taking it when I conceived it wouldn't have had time to start working. So, I'm on my own *scary*

Hopie they told me last time that if the NT look good that's a really great sign that the blood work will come back a-ok too. 

I've felt so sick all afternoon. I think I feel worse today than I have this whole time up until now. I seem to recall last time it was worst for me between 8 and 12 weeks, and didn't fully feel better till 14 weeks. I just want this part to be behind me. If I could just sleep through the next two weeks that would be awesome.


----------



## mackjess

Got the labs today, but they said it takes two weeks to get the results back. I opted out of the NT test this time, unless I get some results back that it's needed. Finn was such a wiggle worm that they had a hard time getting a non-blurry pic to measure the NT fold and it came back inconclusive, and caused me tons of worry. I hadn't heard of the CoQ10 before. Too late for me but if I know of anyone else AMA thinking about having a baby I will be sure to share the info. :)

I'm at over 12 weeks now, so I should be easing into 2nd tri and feeling better. This AM I woke up and my boobs don't feel so huge and sore, I'm a lot less bloated and I seem to have more energy. So of course I'm totally freaking out. I keep reminding myself I felt pretty good for a majority of my first pregnancy, I only got uncomfortable at the end and had no morning sickness at all, so I'm still prego even though I feel close to normal today. 

Caz sorry about the date coming up. It is hard. and Uni, you're almost there!! Hang in and hopefully you'll feel better in two weeks or less.


----------



## hopie2015

Happy March, friends! Soo glad Jan. and Feb. are over. If someone paid me a million to relive those 2 months with the hg and everything else going on with my parent's illnesses, they couldn't pay me enough money!!

Yes, COQ10 is supposed to be v. helpful with egg quality. I wasn't taking it consistently enough to make a difference I am sure. So I am truly shocked at my age that the NT scan went well.

Good idea Mack on the NT if it caused unnecessary worry last time. Just wait to see what the blood results say. Mine will be back in 10 or so days.
I can't get excited either until I see the results.

Uni- I wish we could wake each other up when these next 2 weeks are over! So miserable still feeling so sick. I am sorry you are too. I just keep telling self, 'this is temporary'. Soon it will be April! Thanks-- that is v. encouraging to hear your OB said that with NT scan being good, that chances are bloods will be.

I've been lucky not to hear anything yet on AMA, considering I am so old! I found out my OB had twins at age 45. She also delivered my primary doctor's twins at age 45. So maybe she doesn't harp too much on age.

Caz- I know what you mean with the dates. I guess we will always just have some bad worry days. This baby is due same date my lost baby was due in Sept, which is also OH's birthday. It will be such a miracle if this goes well!

Wishing everyone a good and a peaceful evening~


----------



## Uni tsi

Mack that makes a lot of sense not getting the NT. I probably wouldn't either in your shoes. I almost don't want to do it this time because the pessimist in me already assumes the worst :| but maybe I'll be pleasantly surprised. Ever since having my blood work drawn my anxiety has really peaked. 

Last time, when I told my genetic counselor that I had been taking CoQ10, she told me that the major study that was so promising came out while she was in grad school. The day their professor brought it up during lecture, all the women in the class went out that night and bought some to start taking. Because they knew with their advanced degrees in genetics they would be postponing childbirth, and what little research does exist looks very good. They did a study with rodents and if the results hold for human beings, it could keep women in reproductive health into their 50s! They tried to have a human trial, but they couldn't find enough women willing to be in the control group. Everyone they tried to recruit for the study just wanted to go ahead and start taking it! 

I also found that it increased my energy and focus. I'll probably start taking it again as soon as I'm not pregnant even if I'm not ttc again right away. There are a lot of different (and expensive) brands, but honestly I think the relatively inexpensive Nature's Made Gummy Mango Flavor works the best.


----------



## hopie2015

Very interesting about the coq-10 Uni. Good to know on that brand, too. I will take it again after pregnancy as I know cardiologists really recommend it from age 40 on. I need to do everything I can to keep myself feeling young since I am going to be an older mom! (God willing).

How is everyone today? Had bad cramps that lasted forever yesterday. Still not really showing.. It's weird. Pregnancy is weird. lol

Happy Friday!


----------



## mackjess

Yay it's almost spring! So far I've just been tired tired tired. But, I get to quit taking progesterone Sunday. Hopefully between that, being out of first tri and getting some sunshine I'll come back to the land of the living soon. :)

We're almost there ladies. It's been rough, really rough for some, but these are days we don't have to redo! More surprises and symptoms are in store, but we don't have to repeat any of the sick days hopefully. Yay!


----------



## caz_hills

So close to the 2nd tri! Monday so can't wait - my nausea has definitely eased off but after 10 pm I still struggle not to fall asleep! 

Hubbie and I had a date night last night with our son at the in laws. Was the first time in SO long - it was nice to have a proper meal together and a good chat x


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Hopie, I don't want to know the gender either, although for some reason I'm much more tempted this time because there are two of them.

Caz, thinking of you on your due date today. I'm so glad you're feeling better; it means there's an end in sight! I'm still pretty sick, and heartburn is creeping in now too. I'm really looking forward to leaving this part of pregnancy behind me.

Mack, when will you get your genetic test results? At least after that you can relax and know that your baby is fine. It's hard not to worry when we have a good day, but hopefully they'll be a lot more common now you're easing into 2nd tri. How are you quitting progesterone? I started easing my dose down yesterday, but it will be almost two weeks before I'm completely done. My consultant says it's fine to stop cold turkey, but I'm not comfortable doing that.

Uni, my sickness is getting worse instead of better too. I'm hoping that it's a last wave before things start to improve. Good tip on the CoQ also -- I'll look out for it after the babies are born.

Hopie, seems like twins in a woman's forties are quite common these days -- it isn't like me to be on trend!! I'm 43, and would have been delighted with even one healthy baby.

I can't believe we're all so close to movin on out of 1st tri. It's been a tough time and feels so much longer than three months, but I'm so looking forward to getting on to the next, more enjoyable part of pregnancy.

Me, I had my 12-week scan yesterday (at 11+2). Both babies are doing fine, have healthy heartrates (155 & 161) and are measuring a few days ahead. It took about 45 minutes for the sonographer to get all the measurements she needed so I had a fantastic time watching them moving and jumping around. The only thing she couldn't get was a shot of both babies together -- they refused to cooperate on that.


----------



## hopie2015

Inviv! Congrats! Soo happy for you. Must have been amazing seeing both the babies wiggling around! 
I love getting the re-assurance from you moms on 2nd trimester being a lot easier. Thank GOD for that. I feel between my parent's illnesses and all my sickness the past 2 months, I simply can't take anymore.
SO glad a lot of us hit 14 wks next week and praying ms ends for all of us!

Yes, seems like twins in 40s is quite common. Since I was so sick at wk 5 and my hcg was so high, we were convinced it was twins and had 2 early scans..but nope!

Caz- so great you guys all went out for a nice meal! I bet it did wonders. I can't wait to be able to do that again. Not quite there yet. 14 wks tomorrow-- yay!!

Mack- great you can stop the progesterone! I bet the ms will ease off and you're going to feel a lot better next week. Thanks for the good news on 2nd tri being a lot easier. I am so grateful we are just about there!

Really love everyone's positivity here this week..it helps me tons!
Uni- I hope you are feeling okay this wknd and enjoying your Sunday.
Have a great day, everyone and here's to a GOOD week with spring-like weather! :)


----------



## Uni tsi

I feel like I've been gone ages, but I guess it was just a few days. I've been so sick, it's hard to be motivated so I stay in bed a lot. But I did go on a long walk today so that was something. My husband kept taking off from me on hills and I'd have to call out to him to remind him I can only go so fast these days. I got up to my max target heart rate just from some gentle walking! 



hopie2015 said:


> Very interesting about the coq-10 Uni. Good to know on that brand, too. I will take it again after pregnancy as I know cardiologists really recommend it from age 40 on. I need to do everything I can to keep myself feeling young since I am going to be an older mom! (God willing).

I hadn't considered that it's advised for heart health too. I know what you mean about needing anything that will help keep us feeling young. I often worry, 'when she's ten I'll be 49' :wacko: when she's in college, I'll be at retirement age.... but then again, they say life expectancy will be something like 150 by the time we're 70, so maybe it will all be ok. :winkwink: fx



InVivoVeritas said:


> Uni, my sickness is getting worse instead of better too. I'm hoping that it's a last wave before things start to improve. Good tip on the CoQ also -- I'll look out for it after the babies are born.

I'm glad to hear the tip is appreciated. I first learned about it here years ago from ladies on the ttc threads, so I'm glad to pass the info along. I kind of miss how focused I felt when taking it. Might be that is just from pregnancy brain kicking in though lol 

Sorry to hear your sickness is getting worse too. One thing that's really been getting to me lately is first thing in the morning on an empty stomach, if I drink water that is too cold it all comes up. Water!!? But, if I start with tepid half decaf coffee that has a lot of heavy cream in it, my stomach does fine. So, basically, there's no rhyme or reason. I hope you're right and it's just the last wave before our blissful second trimester starts. 



hopie2015 said:


> Uni- I hope you are feeling okay this wknd and enjoying your Sunday.

Thanks! I actually did have a very nice Sunday. I even managed to forget that on Thursday this week, I have my NT and will get the results of the genetic screening they did last week. I got some of the blood work results back, just not anything relating to genes yet. But, so far the results I did get back, everything looks good. I hope everyone else is doing great. Sorry if I missed anyone. I'm really starting to get very absent minded.


----------



## hopie2015

Uni- great that the test results you got back so far look excellent! Great also you went walking. I am still too exhausted. I used to walk the city 6 hours a day quite often and now don't even want to take a 20 min. walk! 
Sickness has been awful, so have been in bed. Wishing you all the best at your scan on Thursday!!

How is everyone doing? Think today is my 14 wk mark. Can't say I feel any better and I'm still not showing..which is good since I'm not telling family for a while. My genetic results should be in this week. Sure hope they don't lead me to get an amnio as well.
Had insomnia again and up waiting for the sun to come out and spring like weather to start today..Yay!!


----------



## Uni tsi

It sure was nice that the weather was warm today. It is always easier for me to be optimistic when it isn't cold. 

Tomorrow I have to find a way to keep myself busy, and then Thursday is my big scan. I feel utterly numb. Which I guess is better than being super freaking out. So, yay for coping skills. Or something. 

Hopie, I'm glad to hear it's lovely where you are too. I hope everyone is getting to enjoy this lovely weather :flow:


----------



## caz_hills

Uni - I'm sure that your results will be fine &#55357;&#56397; thinking of you tomorrow.

Hopie - hope the sickness has passed and you managed to get out of bed. Poor you. Mine is definitely improving. I just feel light headed and dizzy still - bit of a headache but less nausea.

Anyone else literally massive?!?! My tummy is huge by the end of the day. Everyone is like 'wow are you only 14 weeks'! Nice!

Not much else to report here. Thought I felt flutters today but probably me being optimistic!


----------



## caz_hills

And Inviv wow twins awesome! How exciting that the scan lasted so long that's fabulous x


----------



## hopie2015

Thanks, Caz. It has been brutal! So glad you are feeling better. 
So exciting you felt flutters! I'm still not showing...14 wks. 
I have a message to call doctor to get my genetic blood test results.. I guess I have to by end of day..so scared for this.. Because of my age.. I feel if these tests are normal it will be the biggest miracle.
Ugh.

Wishing you all the best tomorrow, Uni!


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Uni, thinking of you and your scan today. Report in ASAP, please!!

Hopie, how did your genetics results go? Sending good thoughts for news that will put your mind at rest. And congrats on moving properly into 2nd Tri -- hope you do feel a bit better soon!

Caz, I've been feeling some movements this week too. More squirming than flutters and only on one side, but it's fantastic to feel.

Me, I've had a tough week. Sickness is really strong (throwing up five times a day instead of twice maximum), and I'm grumpy and exhausted. Really hoping to get past this soon.


----------



## hopie2015

Yes, Uni.. we hope to hear from you soon!

Inviv- sorry you are feeling so sick. Sure hope it eases for you soon.. I think it will. So cool you are feeling flutters!! 
I called to get the results but didn't get her and she left me another message. I am wiped out today and am putting it off to the morning to call back. I sort of want one more day believing everything is fine. It's tough.
Good news is now at 14 wks and today is my first day since week 5 I have tried going without Zofran and only feel a bit sick and no vomiting (yet!).
So is this all true what they say about the 14th and 15th week being magical?!! :)


----------



## Uni tsi

Good news here - NT looked great. Downs is estimated risk of 1 in 2,193, and Trisomy risk was estimated at 1 in 5,339. Not as good as the 1 in 10,000 results I got last time. But good enough they don't want to do any further follow ups. 

For some reason, the lab didn't include the gender results in the report even though they were specifically requested. My doc's office is calling to try to figure out if they did that part of the test or not. So frustrating, but considering what could have gone wrong today it's not really so bad. 

Hopie, I thought, if it's bad results they always say "we need you to come in" so they can tell you in person... so hopefully that means you're just playing phone tag with them to tell you everything's fine! fx


----------



## hopie2015

Yes!!!!!!!! Congratulations, Uni!!!! SO thrilled for you. Excellent results!!

Thanks- I didn't know that. Hopefully that's the case. I had a bad dream about it last night but know I need to call them back this morning after playing phone tag yesterday and giving up on calling them back again late day! Have a feeling they won't be great just due to my age, I know they put over 40 age into play with the results. But at least nt scan was 1.4 and that was good.
I hate nerves!

Hope everyone is well.


----------



## mackjess

Yay for the good scan results. I was hoping my bloodwork would be back by this week. I had it drawn last Tuesday, so that is 9 biz days which is what they told me but now it looks like I won't be getting them til next week. :( I'm going to try calling around 2pm today and check, I called yesterday am and nothing yet. I'll have to bump the gender thing back a week til next Sunday but it was going to be a low key thing at our house so not a biggie.

Uni I hope they did do the blood tests and you get a call back about gender soon.

hopie-so sorry MS got you. Hopefully since it started later in the pregnancy for you it will be over fast.

Invivo-How is your fam doing? I hope better, it's hard handling stress and worried about the bean. 

So far for me, still pretty exhausted but finally feeling like my brain is a little less fuzzy. I'm taking an online class for my master's degree and only have a few weeks left, I'm really scared I'm not going to pass. I go to bed soon as the 2 yo goes to bed, nap on weekends and work during the day. I've been missing a lot of assignments. Our final project is 65% of our grade so hopefully I rock that. So weird for me since I usually get As and the occasional B. I really enjoy school but way too tired. I hope to enroll in one more 12 week class during second tri before I take a break, but we'll see if I pass this semester. My husband will be so mad at me. :(

Also, I haven't gained any weight on the scale, but my boobs are huge and my belly has a nice pooch so I already switched to my mat pants and some tees and nursing bras. Buttons and waistbands were annoying the crap out of me. So I'm wearing jeans with a yoga pants band. Bliss. I do love how comfy mat clothes are. :haha:

And I know I'm forgetting people. Sorry! Trying to type a quick note at work.


----------



## Uni tsi

Mack, you should consider telling your professors why you've been late with assignments. I think there's a case to be made for giving you extensions on things.... 

I did not get a call today about the gender, so I'm starting to think the test results don't exist :doh: I'll call on Monday to try to figure out what's up. 

Hopie, I really understand the worry you're going through. I hope you got ahold of them today and everything's ok FX Please let us know, when you get the chance

So, I got to see the diabetes specialist at the fetal care clinic yesterday and as she was going out the door, she called out over her shoulder, almost like an after thought "oh you should start taking low dose asprin" I guess because they think I'm at greater risk for preeclampsia. But, I didn't have it last time. So, I was kind of taken by surprise. I bought some on my way home, but I want to check with my OB first to see what she thinks. Does anyone have any experience taking aspirin? What do you think of it? Maybe I'm being unreasonable, but it's kind of scary to me.... 

The other thing, there's a high risk specialist at the fetal care clinic I'll be meeting with at my 20 week anatomy scan. But, I guess they showed him the NT scan to get his approval. And the tech came back saying the doc wondered why I was on metformin when my A1C was so good. And I explained, it's because it was too high before, and the metformin is the reason it's in the normal range now. And the tech said "oh that makes sense." But it really shook my confidence in the specialist if he can't even be bothered to flip my chart back one page and see that my previous A1C was too high :-k


----------



## hopie2015

How is everyone?

Mack - have you heard back yet? Sounds like your ms has eased. I am still on the Zofran and still sick, unfortunately. Really down from it. 
That is wonderful you are going for your master's...wow- working and with a toddler and going through early pregnancy-- you are AMAZING!!

Uni- you could always switch high-risk specialists if that one seemed like a jerk. I think taking baby aspirin during pregnancy is pretty common for certain reasons. I also read that latest study that it can help prevent pre-e. Pretty interesting. How is your ms? I hope you get gender results back soon..soo exciting!

Inviv- has the ms eased at all? Like Mack said, since it started later for you, maybe it will be very short lived? Mine started at 5 weeks, at almost 15 wks I feel I can't take it anymore. Let us know how you're doing.
Caz- how are you?

Rough week with my parents..brought my mom to hospital but good she is back home now. Feel like I am really struggling thru everything and this sickness makes me so lethargic and depressed. Going to talk to a therapist this week. Just want to feel human again. 
Anyone else still have to take the meds?


----------



## mackjess

Uni I took baby aspirin after my m/c when I was TTC. I had really light periods after being on the pill so long, so I'd read that it can help thicken your lining. When I told my OB I was taking it, she said that was fine since it was safe and she usually suggested that if a woman had 2 m/c's in a row while they were doing tests. I know it can also prevent blood clots so maybe that's why she suggested it?

I did hear back and my test results were all normal. Yay!! And Hopie sorry MS has been so bad for you still. I take 1 zofran a day or every other day still. Really hoping to be off it soon as I think it's contributing to my laziness and down moods. :( I started feeling a tad bit more energetic over the weekend so hopefully that kicks in soon for you.

Wishing and Caz how are you?


----------



## Uni tsi

I just got a phone call from my OB's office, it's a girl! :happydance: I feel like I can start getting excited about this pregnancy now. 

At least, I heard her say "girl" a little part of me is worried maybe I'm so crazy I just heard girl and that's not what she really said lmao but I'm pretty sure she said girl! 

Thanks for sharing positive aspirin taking stories. I decided to ask my primary OB for advice on the aspirin before I start. She also specializes in high risk pregnancies, so I trust her opinion. Unfortunately, I think the high risk specialist from last week comes as part of the package at my birthing center so I don't think I can switch out from him without switching centers as well and having to switch my primary OB whom I love. So, I guess I'll just continue to run everything through my primary. 

Hopi, I'm glad you're mom is back home now. It's good you're going to have someone in rl to talk through everything with. I keep hoping you'll finally be feeling really good for a change. You deserve good things.


----------



## hopie2015

SOOO happy! Just wrote you Uni on other board. Congratulations!! So thrilled it is a girl for you. I had a hunch but didn't want to say. 
Thank you so much for the kind words and wishes. I sure hope things improve.

Mack- CONGRATS on the excellent test results..Yay!!! Thanks.. hopefully I can reduce Zofran soon. I also thought it might be contributing to the low moods. 

So happy to read the great news. Congrats again!


----------



## mackjess

Are you still playing phone tag with your results hopie?


----------



## hopie2015

Oh no.. I got them! Panaroma came back as low risk. As I'm sure you know, they say 'low risk' is the best result we can get. So grateful.
Have another genetic blood test next week and then the anatomy scan at 20...I am worried about that one b/c of all the strong meds I've been on!


----------



## Uni tsi

Hopi, as I said on the other thread, I really am glad to hear you're low risk! That is great news! I can understand why you're nervous about the 20 week scan. Right now, I'm feeling optimistic enough for both of us :hugs: but I'll keep fx for you!

I heard back from my primary OB on the low dose aspirin. She totally put me at ease about it. Thanks for letting me know your perspective as well ladies! :) Between what she said and what you said, I'm feeling pretty good about taking it. She said, in the not too distant future, they'll probably start recommending all pregnant women take it. She said, someday they'll probably include it in the prenatal vitamins! 

Overall, I feel like I'm finally allowing myself to get excited about this pregnancy.


----------



## mackjess

Hopie sorry if I missed the results in another message. Good ol prego brain. I think low risk is awesome. Really they can't say no risk, so I hope low puts you at ease. And don't be impressed. I work from home 3-4 days a week so it's a lot easier when you don't have to put on real pants. :haha:


----------



## mackjess

Uni I'm so happy you're feeling good. And glad you're at ease with the aspirin. I was so afraid to tell the ob last time I was newly pregnant that I was taking it so it was a relief she was fine with it. I really think it's what got me a Finn and what helped me ttc this time.

In vivo hang in there. Have you tried any meds for MS? Benadryl and unison do help me at night, I just can't function on that during the day. I think if I get better at remembering to take a prevacid every am I may finally be able to quit zofran. My ms is deffo worse when I have heartburn.


----------



## Uni tsi

Ladies, I've gotten myself all worked up. My husband just pulled a deer tick off me, and now I'm convinced I probably have lyme disease and that it will hurt the baby. It was on me at least a whole day, probably long enough to transmit if it was a carrier. I already googled, and it said that even if I do have it, if I get treatment the baby will be fine, but I can't stop crying from the tension of the anxiety. I keep reminding myself it's not really an emergency and I shouldn't call the after hours emergency number for my OB's office because they wouldn't do anything until morning anyway. I had to have treatment for lyme a few years ago (preventative, I was never officially diagnosed), and the antibiotics made me feel horrible. Just so completely sick. I think I did have it because before the treatment was done my joints ached and was just generally awful. And that was with treatment right away. 

I can't get the preventative treatment this time because it is doxycycline which isn't safe if pregnant. So, I think I probably have to wait three to four weeks to see if any symptoms develop. Only 80% of people get the telltale rash, so not getting the rash isn't even a guarantee I won't get sick. They'll have to do a blood test 4 to 6 weeks from now, and then I'd have to take amoxicillin for 3 weeks. I feel so dumb for letting myself get bit by a tick :cry:


----------



## hopie2015

Not your fault Uni! I worry about that too now with spring/summer. Great thing your husband found it. Did you keep the tick? They can test it for lyme. There is a good chance it did not. It is when you don't catch the tick on you or know you ever had a bite that it becomes a problem. You're staying on top of it and will take the antibiotics only if needed. 
Let us know what dr. said. Maybe there is something else pg safe they can give preventative? Chances are everything will be just fine. 

Great OB gave you more info on the baby aspirin. The more I read on it, the more I think I am going to ask and start taking it as well.
Thank you for the well wishes. :)

Mack- thanks! Such a relief. Think I have to do another blood test (quad screening?) next week at 16 wks. But I am most nervous for the 20 wk scan. I hate still taking the Zofran. Tried again today to go without and only made it to 11am without vomiting, as usual!
SO cool you can work from home a lot of days. And yes, wearing sweats or yoga pants every day is the best.

Inviv- hope you are feeling better? And Caz- hope you're well!


----------



## hopie2015

Not your fault Uni! I worry about that too now with spring/summer. Great thing your husband found it. Did you keep the tick? They can test it for lyme. There is a good chance it did not. It is when you don't catch the tick on you or know you ever had a bite that it becomes a problem. You're staying on top of it and will take the antibiotics only if needed. 
Let us know what dr. said. Maybe there is something else pg safe they can give preventative? Chances are everything will be just fine. 

Great OB gave you more info on the baby aspirin. The more I read on it, the more I think I am going to ask and start taking it as well.
Thank you for the well wishes. :)

Mack- thanks! Such a relief. Think I have to do another blood test (quad screening?) next week at 16 wks. But I am most nervous for the 20 wk scan. I hate still taking the Zofran. Tried again today to go without and only made it to 11am without vomiting, as usual!
SO cool you can work from home a lot of days. And yes, wearing sweats or yoga pants every day is the best.

Inviv- hope you are feeling better? And Caz- hope you're well!


----------



## Uni tsi

I was so anxious last night I didn't fall asleep until dawn. But now that I've had some rest I woke up feeling much better. Still waiting for the doc's office to call back and see what they say, but I'm a lot less worried than I was yesterday. Thanks for the reassuring words hopi <3

I think part of it was that I finally decided to relax and be excited about this pregnancy, so of course something almost instantly happens to put me back on edge.


----------



## Uni tsi

I heard back from the doc's office and it was very reassuring. Basically, in two weeks they will test me and in the meantime I should just watch for the rash or other symptoms. She affirmed I was worried about the right thing, but made it seem like something that they are prepared to handle and won't cause a big deal. Between that and how nice the weather was today, I'm feeling pretty good again. 

I did end up putting on repellant just to sit on the porch lol So I've gotten a tinge paranoid :blush: I have some natural repellant from badger balm, but it smells a bit strong to me at the moment. Does anyone know some good pregnancy safe repellant? Also, I'm looked into a lot of natural control methods for the yard, and I've had a lot of good ideas. I like being outside too much to always be scared, so I have to find some solutions!


----------



## hopie2015

So glad Uni you are feeling better about it! I was so happy you were getting excited about the pregnancy, as you have every reason to be. Great the doctor said that. It is great you guys found the tick. The problems really happen when a person never know they were bitten. Good chance it didn't carry Lyme, or if it did, was not attached long enough to transmit.
Do you live in the Northeast? It's a real pain here.
I looked up natural repellants you can make on Pinterest. Also that Badger line you rec'd seems very safe. The organic tick lawn service could help too. 

Yes, this weather is amazing. 63 today!

Inviv- saw your other post on board and sorry you are feeling so sick and tired still. Same here. It is a bit better today but don't want to jinx myself. Afraid I might have to wait for 20 wks for it to really get better..which is fine, as long as I don't have it entire pregnancy!

I added a new food -- corn flakes! Nice to be able to keep milk down. Trying to get all organic brands as I haven't watched chemicals in food at all until now.

Also looked into the Brewer's diet. (prevents pre-e). Has anyone heard of it? Problem is, I can't really eat anything on the list still!


----------



## Uni tsi

Hopie, I live in one of the top ten states for lyme :wacko: We just moved into a new house in the fall that has a lot of woods around it. So, I wasn't used to thinking about this, but I guess I have to start. 

I'm reluctant to spray, because I don't want to kill beneficial insects too. But I found out they have these tubes filled with cotton balls treated with pyrethrin you can put around the yard, and the mice (which are the original vector) use them to nest and it kills the ticks on the mice before they go out and bite bigger animals (like humans). Sounds great because it's really targeted. And, it helps the mice :) I'm also looking into getting some guinea hens. Apparently they eat ticks like it's their profession. So a few of them wandering the yard should make a huge difference. I hear they're kind of loud, but I don't' think anyone will notice if they can already put up with my neighbor's rooster that crows all hours of the day. 

The Brewer's diet sounds interesting. I could see using it more as a philosophy than a strict diet. But, I'm with you on not being able to eat most of it - even just reading the lists made my tummy turn over and I had to stop looking at it. For the most part I feel fine now, but I have so many food aversions still. Just thinking about a food I can't eat is still enough to set me off! 

Glad you can finally have cornflakes! I swear by breakfast cereal at the moment! Although I can't eat it in the morning, so I have to save it for my late night snack. If you have it available, go for the organic milk, it's higher in omega 3s compared to conventional.


----------



## mackjess

Brewer's diet looks complicated! Or maybe that's the prego brain. I figure any day I manage to feed myself is a good day. :haha: Do you have history or worries about pre-e hopie?

Uni-glad you are doing better. 

Hi invivo, cas and wishing. Hope you all are doing well.

nothing new here, just waiting for my gender party Sunday. Pretty excited. I have strong feelings it's a baby girl.


----------



## Uni tsi

So, on another thread on this site, I learned the proper name for what I have is "health anxiety" ... I always thought I was just a germaphobe lol But I've also realized my aunt is an enabler. Periodically, she likes to message me reminding me I should freak out about zika virus. I'm really too far north to worry about that, but it sends me on an hours and hours long google quest to calm myself down. I really wish she'd stop that; I'm busy and there's other things I should have done with my day today! I asked her to stop, but she also doesn't know I'm pregnant so I don't think she realizes how badly it affects me. I did point blank tell her today that worrying about it in advance was probably doing more harm than good and that I probably had more to be concerned about from lyme then I do zika :dohh: 

I guess I'll have to tell her soon that I'm actually pregnant already, then she'll treat me with kid gloves. Or, it will get ten times worse. I'm not sure which way it will go. I am starting to realize that anxiety must run in my family ... her and my mom both always come up with the most outrageous things to worry about.
 



Attached Files:







I learned it from watching you.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Uni tsi

Mack, your gender party sounds fun! I kind of wish I'd planned one now :) I bet you'll have a great time sunday!


----------



## caz_hills

Hi ladies sorry I've been a bit MiA recently. Got a consultant apt later but will post later on. Hope you're all ok x


----------



## mackjess

Hi Caz! Let us know!!

Uni that is tough. It sounds like you are being smart about it though even if they are trying to worry you. I have a few friends like that, one who only had 1 baby because she's so paranoid about health issues kids *might* have that she's afraid to have another. It can be really tough, especially since as mothers we are good at worrying all on our own. I've had a few virus frantic searches myself. heh. I'm in the midwest and there have been cases in Missouri, but it was people who had recently traveled. I really hate watching the news and quit after their scare story of "TWO CASES OF ZIKA CLOSE TO KANSAS CITY!!! More later". So obnoxious!!

Finn, my adorable and perfect two and half year old, said I looked "prettiful" today. That is how you want to start your day out. :haha: And I am even more certain than ever that I'm going to have a some sassy little girl (mini-me) that is going to turn our world upside down. I can't wait til sunday. it's a low key thing, we have about 10 people coming over and grilling out and should be nice and sunny for the kids to play in the yard.

So...me just dying for Sunday to get here. I hope the weather is nice and everyone is starting a great weekend.


----------



## Uni tsi

Caz, it's good to hear from you! Please do let us know how your appt goes :) 

awwww mack that is so cute! You are prettiful!! What an adorable little guy you have.


----------



## caz_hills

mack enjoy your event on Sunday - grilling outside, wow I bet the weather there is lovely in Kanvas! I'm in the UK and its still freezing here :( Can't wait for the warmer weather to get outside more with my son. And your boy is sooooooo cute!!!!

Uni - try not to worry about the zika virus thing. I'm sure you will be fine. It must be tough though having health anxiety. I have worries/anxieties about loads of things that worry me a lot, it's tough especially with the dreaded pregnancy hormones as well on top of everything else!

The consultant apt went well - she said we can chose whwther to have another C-section (after my emergency one) or VBAC. I said I think I want the section but I am just petrified about another awful delivery like with my son. I know it affected my enjoyment initially of becoming a mum and I had PND which I just don't want to EVER happen again. She was lovely and said she will do whatever she can to make this experience better. So it was good and my hubbie thought it was really useful and informative too.

I'm def less tired than I was but I've got no energy still really - I thought I was meant to feel glowing now?!?!?!

How's everyone else feeling?

x


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Uni, so happy to hear about your little girl on her way. I bet finding that tick was traumatic, but sounds like your medical support really know what they're doing. My doc said the same, that most problems come for people who don't bother to keep on top of their medical care.

Mack, hope you have a fantastic day for your big reveal tomorrow. Sounds like it's going to be a lovely, low-key party. And what a little charmer your guy is!

Hopie, so glad you're starting to feel better. In my last pregnancy my MS let up about 16 weeks, so hopefully you have the end in sight now. I'm not able to stomach milk either, which is a pity because I'd love to use it to control my heartburn.

Caz, it's great that your consultant is so supportive. That must take a lot of pressure off. I hope that 2nd Tri glow kicks in any day now!!

Me, I'm still floored by exhaustion and morning sickness. I've started an iron supplement today and I'm hoping that will help. Every day is a struggle at the moment and I can't wait to be past this phase.


----------



## hopie2015

Caz and Inviv- so great to hear from you. Wonderful news about your appt. Caz..your doctor sounds great! I hope and pray you have a much easier delivery this time... Chances are you surely will. 

Inviv- so sorry the ms and fatigue is still awful. I still feel like each day is a struggle even though the hypermesis is gone. I still can't go without Zofran which really ticks me off. Good you are on iron supplements. I am hoping they help me with energy too. I pray this phase ends soon for you!

Mack- can't wait to hear about the gender reveal party! Your little boy is too adorable-- that is beyond precious what he said! As for Brewer's, no reason to think I could get pre-e.. I had some friends who had it and I am older but so far my b/p has been super low 80/50, probably because of the sickness. hope you have nice weather for tmrw.. NY is getting snow!

Uni- anxiety is so common these days..seems like everyone I know has it and I do too now. I miss my days when I was younger and carefree! I guess some bad life experiences and of course the media causes it for me. I now limit my news and won't read much about Zika. I have to learn ways to control my worry because I have so much with my parents. 
Great you told your aunt worrying in advance will do no good. So true. Zika has not reached the Northeast yet.

I wish these bad moods would go away. Had a fight with OH. Seriously I never thought I would be such a grouch in pregnancy!


----------



## mackjess

Oh hopie with my first pregnancy I was moody like that too! I'd get mad at stuff and feel SO silly about it later. This time I'm sappy and cry at everything. DH has banned me from watching TV because commercials and all kinds of stuff make me cry. lol

Annnd.......It's a girl!! I'm so excited. :)


----------



## hopie2015

CONGRATS Mack on the baby GIRL!! SO thrilled for you you guys are having a little girl!!! :))
How was the party? So the cake your pasty chef relative made was pink?!

Inviv- sure hope you are feeling better? Uni and Caz- hope you are well.

Awful wknd. My mom woke me up 2am screaming for help. I found her on the floor not being able to breathe and ran to call 911 (she is OK thank GOD) and then I fell-- banged up both knees, wrist. Resting up a lot and feeling better...didn't hit my stomach so assume all is ok with baby but scared the heck out of me..Turns out she was hyperventilating and no need for hospital but so darn scary.

Anyway, I am hoping and praying for a better week. 16 wk appt is on Thursday!!!


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Mack, a huge congratulations on your little girl!! That's fantastic news; I wonder if this is going to be a girls thread. :) How was your reveal party?

Hopie, you have so much to deal with at the moment, no wonder you're feeling snappy. Sending good thoughts that things calm down for you soon, and glad you didn't hurt anything too bad when you fell.

Me, my iron supplement is definitely helping with my energy levels. I'm still really sick, but having the energy to deal with it makes a huge amount of difference.

Hope everybody else is doing okay.


----------



## Uni tsi

Mack congrats! I'm so excited for you :)

Hopie how scary! I'm glad everything is ok.

I had a bunch of stuff in mind to write to everyone else (I feel like I missed a lot being away a couple days) but my mom called in the middle of this post and managed to get me all worked up. She doesn't seem to realize that when she talks about negative things, I'm going to find that upsetting. And then she gets all hurt when I tell her I don't want to hear about random negative things :dohh: I even tried to tell her in the nicest possible way but she couldn't hear me :shrug: Anyway, it totally threw me off from all the positive things I was thinking of saying while reading everyone's posts. Sorry 

Anyway, I hope everyone is doing well this evening. I appreciated reading all the updates <3


----------



## hopie2015

Thank you all!

Mack- thanks- I feel less crazy now for being all snappy/moody! 

Uni- try to limit talking to your mom a bit. I am doing that with my ultra negative sister and it helps. Glad you are doing well.

Inviv- so glad you have a lot more energy now. I bet the ms will get better soon too. What I would do to have more energy.

Interesting what I found out-- my dad has had tons of tests to figure out what is going on..one thing found is a major vitamin B-12 deficiency. Dr. said it is causing his depression. It is linked with low iron too. (he is starting b-12 shots). I read that b-12 deficiency and low iron is very common after childbirth and can cause PPD. So now I know to be on top of taking B-12 or getting shots if low after baby. After feeling so depressed past few months, I am researching all ways to prevent any depression later!

16wk appt tomorrow and I'm a nervous wreck. Still not showing! Ms has improved thank GOD!

Have a wonderful day, all~


----------



## Uni tsi

Hopie I think you might be right on your proposed solution. 

Hopefully, with the B12 your dad will start feeling a little better. That's interesting to learn about the link with PPD. 

16 weeks! wow that sounds so far along to me, then I remember I'm already 14 weeks too lol GL with your appointment! let us know how things go :) I'm really glad to hear your MS is a bit better. I thought mine had totally gone away, but it came back again. But whenever I feel like complaining, I think of you and how much worse you've had it, and realize I'm getting out pretty easy :hugs: I really want you to feel good! 

Caz I'm glad the consulting appointment went well. I'm glad too that you had options and were empowered to choose what works best for you for delivery. It's great she's willing to work with you to make sure you have a good experience this time. I think it's so important to have people who are aware of that sort of thing assist us through this process. 

Invivo, hopefully the iron will help. I still feel tired a lot more then I thought I would. But, at least I finally stopped sleeping 12 hours a day. That was too much! 

Yesterday at work, I finally told a lot of people. Some ladies were so happy for me they cried a little, which I thought was very sweet. They were so kind after my loss, I know they felt it with me. So, I think they're all really glad to find out we're trying it again. It was a good thing I planned on telling everyone anyway yesterday, because there is no hiding it anymore lol Just in the past few days my belly has really popped. Or, maybe it's just the tiny little bump pushing all my fat up hehe


----------



## mackjess

Uni how sweet of your coworkers. I'm glad you told them so you will get a little extra support if needed. 

How's everyone feeling? Looking forward to Easter?

AFM-not much. Heard a good HB yday. Scan in 4 weeks. I can't wait to feel baby kicks so I'm impatiently waiting for that.

Nervous today bc I'm emailing my professors. Our outline for our final project is due Sunday and final paper in 2 weeks. I'm feeling better and have time to do that work so I decided to ask today if there's any makeup work I can do. I feel horrible making excuses and asking for special treatment but I'll probably not have them as teachers again so why not! :haha: I'll get a C if I don't get a second shot and I'd much rather get a B. My overall grade average has to be a 3.0 the first year since my employer is sponsoring me and I don't worry about the next class but it'd be embarrassing to have my boss see a C!! =(


----------



## MerryAnn

Congrts :). I hope that everything will be ok.


----------



## mackjess

I sent the email. Pretty much the most embarrassing thing I've ever done. I usually have my sh!t together, but this girl is already turning momma's world upside down. :haha:

Onward. Looking forward to updates from everyone!


----------



## hopie2015

Mack- I think its good you sent the email and asked. Try not to worry about it too much. So wonderful you saw great hb yesterday.. Yay!! My anatomy scan is in 4 more weeks too. I also thank GOD had a good 16 wk appt. yesterday. Dr. found heartbeat right away with doppler at 150! :)

Dopplers are great.. I wish I had one to ease my mind these next 4 weeks!

Uni- thanks so much for the well wishes. You will be 16 wks too v. v. soon. I know what you mean by think you are feeling better and then it hits again. I am trying to go without the Zofran now but it is sooo hard. Really want to feel well for Easter!
So sweet of your co-workers and their reaction. I am sure it is the most wonderful news ever for them and everyone is so excited for you!

Inviv- sure hope you are feeling better- at least a little? Caz- hope you are great.

Wishing everyone a wonderful Easter weekend! So grateful to have my mom here this Easter as last year she was in ICU after open heart surgery and a true miracle she is here. Enjoy everyone!! x


----------



## Uni tsi

I wore a pastel shirt today and got to make the joke to my MIL that I looked like an easter egg! :haha: she hadn't seen me since january and was super shocked at how much I am showing already. 

Mack, I think it's good you sent the letter. It's always better to be proactive instead of waiting till the last minute. I can guarantee you they'd rather hear from you now then the day the semester ends. There is a lot more they can do to help you now, compared to later. 

Hopie I'm glad you had a good scan and got to have a nice holiday with your mom :)


----------



## mackjess

Thank you ladies for the support about my non-baby stuff. :) They are letting me drop the class and take it next session without repaying the tuition. SO relieved. People are so understanding now about pregnancy and related issues. And I'm dealing with all men all at the dept of defense so I was shaking in my boots to even talk/ask about it. :haha: Makes me happy we are bringing girls into the world when it's not so much of a "man's world". 

Anyone else waiting on gender, besides waiting to find out at birth. It seems we have an all pink thread so far.

AFM, had to take a Zofran again today. It'd been about a week without so not too shabby. Maybe Easter chocolate for breakfast was pushing my luck too much?? :haha:

Uni I feel like I'm showing a lot too. I wore black though so I guess I didn't look as much like an Easter egg? I had a cute floral shirt to wear but it ended up snowing here yesterday so it was hoodie time. Crazy midwest weather. I'm sure you looked adorable and happy.

Hopie it sounds like you and your mom have had quite a year. Glad for the good holiday and I hope things keep looking up.


----------



## Uni tsi

Mack, that's great news about the class! I'm really glad to hear they're being understanding. Are you familiar with the concept of stereotype threat? It's when we're aware there might be a negative stereotype about us which we want to disprove. But it causes so much stress, that the stress of the awareness of the possibility of being stereotyped actually decreases performance.... For example, I am so concerned at work about being perceived as the absent minded pregnant lady, I think it makes me MORE absent minded :doh: When probably, I'm the only one worrying about it and no one else at work cares, or if they even notice they understand. But, at least I can laugh about it here with you ladies :)


----------



## hopie2015

Wonderful news Mack about the class! So glad they are so understanding and you no longer need to worry.
Too funny about the chocolate -- me too! I had a feeling good day but then the Easter chocolate did me in. So great you went 1 full week without Zofran?! I went 2 days but now sickness is back and I still can't keep down water. I called dr. office b/c Im worried about still taking it at almost 18 wks..they said they need me healthy--eating and drinking..so to keep taking the 4 mg when I need. At least I am down to 4 mg, I guess.

Thanks for the well wishes from you both! My mom and I had a nice holiday..sad with my dad in the hospital but so glad to have her here. Her open heart surgery was 1 year ago today!

Uni-- I love how your profile says 'inspired' :) I realize mine still says 'sick'!

Wishing you all a wonderful wknd. Inviv- I sure hope you are feeling better?


----------



## hopie2015

Oh..yes..pink thread so far! Everyone guesses girl for me (maybe b/c ive been so sick?) but going to wait to be surprised in September...or August! :)
Uni- has your ms gone away?


----------



## Uni tsi

Girl would make a lot of sense for you hopie :) I've heard of all the prediction myths, the one that girls make for worse MS is the one that's really valid. I think it's true, but I've never had a boy for comparison. 

I am feeling better today. Actually, I think maybe I've felt good the past three days. I haven't had to take any diclegis since yesterday. I'm about to run out of it and it's expensive to refill if I'm just going to use a couple, so I'm hoping maybe I'm actually good. 

Oddly enough, I've found the one thing that settles my stomach when I'm feeling nauseous lately is a broccoli cheese calzone at lunch time. Which is good they have them in the cafeteria at work! But, as long as I don't eat too much first thing in the morning or drink cold water on an empty stomach I haven't been sick lately; I am cautiously optimistic that MS is behind me now. Of course, I've thought that before too and been wrong  

Sorry to hear you're still feeling icky! It seems so unfair!


----------



## hopie2015

Hi all- how is everyone?? Inviv- I sure hope you are feeling better now?

I haven't been on much..rough week with worry about my mom as learned she will have to face another surgery. Just praying like crazy and trying to keep calm but it is hard.

Uni- thanks a lot.. I sure do wish this sickness would end. 18 weeks now and I was sooo sick yesterday. Why won't it go away?! I am so glad you are feeling better and great you went a few days without the med. I try to but it always comes back. Sounds like your's is easing for good...yay! That is interesting about the broccoli calzone.. I should try it. I can totally see calzone helping me as pizza is one of the few things I can keep down. 
I read your post on September board.. I know what you mean.. reading everyone's great news and scan updates makes me so happy! I will keep praying every day for each and every one of us. I had a dream last night baby was born early but well and woke up soo happy. Baby was a boy in the dream. It was so real!

Mack- sure hope you are feeling good now as well.

Yucky rainy cold weather here all April...Bring on May and feeling better finally hopefully!


----------



## Uni tsi

I've had a few twinges the past week and thought I would need to run to the sink a couple times in the mornings, but nothing to complain about too much. Sorry to hear you're still dealing with feeling sick! For sure try the calzone! I hope it works as well for you as it does me! I'm sorry to hear you're mom has to have another surgery. That must be really stressful. 

I'm ready for May already too!


----------



## Sweety21

I have not posted recently here but, I keep reading posts here. I am glad everyone's pregnancies are going good. Pink seems to be color of the season on September threads.

hopie, I am sorry you still&#12288;have ms and i kind of agree with uni here. I had horrible ms with my dd. I was hugging toilet like 4-5times a day. But, exceptions are always there so you never know.

Uni, glad you are feeling good too. Here is to may. The rainy weather does sucks.


----------



## mackjess

Sorry to hear about your mom's surgery. My mil had major surgery last Friday and was in icu over the weekend but going home today. I pray your mother recovers as smoothly. And my MS is almost gone. Sucks yours is still there. I'm still nauseas some and take unisom and benadryl at night but haven't had a zofran since Sunday. Hoping that continues.

Nothing new here. Just trying to pick out baby names but it's hard. Can't wait to feel baby girl move.


----------



## Uni tsi

Sweety it's nice to see you :) I hope all is well with you, too? 

Mack, I'm so eager to feel baby as well. I half believe I've felt flutters but I also half believe it was just wishful thinking. I long to feel something definitive!


----------



## mackjess

Uni I think I've felt them too, but then I realize it's just a digestion issue or something. :haha:

and I jinxed myself. Had to take a zofran and heartburn medicine, but I had a touch of heartburn last night and should've taken something before bed. I think that made MS bad today.


----------



## Uni tsi

Aww mack, sorry to hear that. I've noticed that heartburn makes things worse too :(


----------



## Uni tsi

So, a few hours after I posted earlier that I hadn't felt anything yet, I felt something! It made me feel so very glad.


----------



## Sweety21

Uni, yes. Everything fine here. Felt strong movements yesterday afternoon two times but, nothing after that. Just waiting for Saturday so that we can find out gender of our baby. Week long waits seems forever.

mack, heartburn sucks. I had very bad hb in start of preg but, touchwood It's little better now. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Uni tsi

Sweety I'm excited for you that you get to find out the gender next week! A week does feel like forever!


----------



## mackjess

Ty sweety, it wasn't that bad but I was too tired to get up to take anything so it was much worse in the am. I won't make that mistake again!!

So excited you ladies are feeling the baby. I'm not one that hates being prego, but I don't love it. However I have missed feeling a baby in my tummy and can't wait. It is a special bond only mothers know.


----------



## caz_hills

Hi ladies sorry I've been MIa - we have been on holiday.

How's everyone doing? X


----------



## Uni tsi

Caz, it's good to see you! :flow: how was your holiday? 

So, on the other thread, we're all talking about our pregnancy buys. And I was having loads of fun with it, when all of a sudden I started thinking... 

When I was pregnant last time, it seemed like I knew so many people who had a girl not that long ago, and people had bags and bags of clothes they said they wanted to give me. They were going to bring everything to the baby shower, but I lost her the week before my shower would have been. At the time, it was kind of a relief not to have a ton of baby stuff around. But now, I'm feeling sad because I feel like there isn't anyone who will be able to give me their old clothes now. It's probably just pregnancy hormones, but it's making me tear up a bit. 

It was going to have been such a blessing last time to have gotten all those free clothes. I just worry I won't be able to get her enough things. For those of you who have been mamas before, realistically, how many little outfits do I really need for 0-3 months? 

Anyway, thanks for letting me get that out. Sometimes I can really dwell on things and get myself very worked up with sadness. But, I feel like, having said something, I can let it go...


----------



## Sweety21

Hey uni, I understand your feelings. Newborns really don't need much clothes. In my experience, I ended up buying tons of clothes which was not very necessary in first few months. 20-30 clothes should be enough or more than enough (considering you won't be able to do your laundry daily). But, it is hard not to buy more when there are so many cute outfits for baby girls. I needed 2-3 change a day with my dd and that was enough. And yeah newborns really don't like to be in fancy stuff they feel uncomfortable so, I won't be making same mistake again which I made with dd of buying fancy clothes for a year or so.


----------



## mackjess

I agree. I had 3 newborn outfits and probably 20 outfits 0-3 and for each round after that. My fave was the one piece cotton footie sleepers. You could tell little man was so comfy in those and he was snuggly and cute. Or cotton pants and onesie. I had one pair of denim shorts and polo for his one month photo and it was hysterical, he looked like a gym teacher. But if normal shirts and shorts didn't fit that well I'm sure foofoo girl clothes would even be more so. I have 2 girly outfits so far, but the tutu leggings I got on clearance I got in 1 year size. I did get one pair of corduroy overalls, but they're super soft so I think will be ok. Mostly soft cotton and sweaters or jackets without hoods so she can lay comfortable. And it's all still so tiny and so so adorable. Totally in love with the Carter's strawberry print right now.

Will you have a shower. I understand that might be hard, but maybe have a welcome shower a month after she's born? That's what my sister did with my nephew. And you'll probably still get a lot of hand me downs as more people find out your news.


----------



## Uni tsi

Thank you both for your reassurance! It's nice to realize I'm closer to having what I need then I'd thought. 

Mack, it make me smile to imagine your little guy looking like a gym teacher! 


That's a good idea to have a welcome party! I hadn't thought of that, but it's a brilliant idea. I think what we'll probably do is have a shower, but it's not going to be as traditional as what we were doing before. It was going to be hosted for me last time by my mother-in-law and be very traditional. I think what I'd rather do now is just have a very modern co-ed shower, just invite all our friends over to our house and have a BBQ. The ladies can stay inside and still play silly games if we want to, and the guys can cook meat (their favorite! lol). I just want something laid back and not stressful. I missed out on having a shower last time, and I want all the experiences I missed. I kind of wanted it co-ed originally but since someone else was hosting I felt like I couldn't really make suggestions. This time, I'll just do it my way from the beginning.


----------



## mackjess

We did co-ed and it was lots of fun. I agree. And the guys loved the silly games!! This time my friend really wants to host something, so I'm going to do a sprinkle and make it smaller just to stock up on girl things. We have all the basics so I don't think I'll even register anywhere. I don't want to be selfish or tacky, but my MIL, sis and best friend really want to do something so I'm comprimising. I think everyone is really excited about a girl so it should be fun. Totally doing a co-ed BBQ this time at our house, as my friend is in the middle of selling hers.

How is everyone doing? 

Caz did you have a nice holiday? I'm jealoous. We don't get maternity leave at the US government, booo, so I have to save all my vacation time.


----------



## Uni tsi

mackjess said:


> I'm going to do a sprinkle and make it smaller just to stock up on girl things.
> ...
> Caz did you have a nice holiday? I'm jealoous. We don't get maternity leave at the US government, booo, so I have to save all my vacation time.

"A sprinkle"? That is soooo cute! 

I am in disbelief that not even the federal government has paid maternity leave! Do you at least qualify FMLA time? 

I'm a contract employee, so I just won't take any contracts for a while. Financially, we'll take a hit but at least I can take my time about returning while still knowing I have something to go back to. If I skip a contract period, it will be five months before the next one starts, so I'll have that whole time off. I'm feeling pretty blessed about that, having all that time even though I haven't worked out the budget for it yet. But I am appalled that the US government doesn't give paid leave! If they won't even give you enough time off, what hope for the rest of us!!? 

I try not to get too political on here, but I will say paid family leave is my Number 1 issue right now. I just think it's ridiculous we expect some women to go back to work after only two days :nope:

Sorry, I'll get off my soap box now! I'm glad you have some vacation time saved up, Mack! How long will you be able to stay home? What's everyone else doing for maternity leave?


----------



## mackjess

I get unpaid leave, so like you it's quite a hit on the budget. I think it will change, maybe by 2020.

I hate the days you don't feel pregnant. I'm feeling that way today. =/


----------



## Uni tsi

mackjess said:


> I hate the days you don't feel pregnant. I'm feeling that way today. =/

It's days like those I'm glad I have a doppler. 

Hope you're feeling pregnant again :flow:


----------



## mackjess

Not really. I let a friend of mine borrow my doppler a few years ago as she was prego right after I had Finn. She moved farther south and one time I was going to pick it up but someone or anothers kid was sick. I need to go get it! I tried the app on iPhone but it's really only designed to work in 3rd tri, and I'm so used to how a doppler sounds it didn't really work for me. I think I heard her moving around though.

How is everyone doing?


----------



## Uni tsi

I would encourage you to go get that doppler! I have a lot of not feeling pregnant days, and it really helps. I heard the itunes one is kind of sucky. It would be neat if it would actually work. I'm glad you got to hear her move though! Getting to hear little kicks on the doppler is one of my favorite things <3 Second only to feeling them, of course :laugh2:

I'm increasingly nervous for my anatomy scan in 3 weeks. I know I shouldn't be, but it is what it is. I downloaded a hypnobirthing app which I'm not supposed to really use till third trimester, but it has a sound sleep segment which has been helping my insomnia. I also got another app called 'Mind the Bump' that has short mindfulness meditations that I've been finding helpful. Normally, I don't like guided meditations and find them kind of hokey but it's been actually relaxing and helping my anxiety.


----------



## hopie2015

Hi everyone!
Hectic week but happy to say my mom's surgery went well. I waited a nervous wreck 5 hours when thought it would be just one. So grateful she is home and hopefully this cures the infection for good.

Glad everyone is doing great and Sweety- great to see you back here!
I love the idea of a 'sprinkle'. I haven't thought of a shower or anything..thinking more of a welcome baby party.
Uni- that is a wonderful idea you have planned with the co-ed bbq. And I hear you on the US not paying mat leave. It is so wrong and our country needs to get with the times. My friends on other board from UK are on leave for a year paid!! 

Thanks for the tips from you moms on clothes! So I guess just onesies and footsie pjs for the first few months! I will miss out on hand-me-downs too since everyone I know had babies so long ago. :( My mom saved a lot of my clothes but they must look ancient!

Mack- too funny-- he looked like a gym teacher. lol! I hear you with the non-pregnant feeling days. Yesterday I hardly got sick at all and the fact that I am still not showing worries me. 
I'm no longer telling people I am pg, as I told a nurse at the hospital and she goes, 'what--you look so tiny..no way you are almost 20 weeks'.

So I hear you with being nervous Uni about the 20 wk anatomy scan. I think it is only normal. I am a nervous wreck about mine next week!! I wish I had a doppler. I don't feel any movement at all. :(

Caz- how was your holiday and Inviv- sure hope you are well and to hear from you soon.

Everyone having gorgeous spring weather I hope? I walked 3 hours yesterday and it felt amazing!! Enjoy. :)


----------



## Uni tsi

Hopie it's good to see you! I'm glad to hear your mom's surgery went well. That's good news! 

I don't feel any movement either. I felt one kick a week ago, and when I realized it had been a whole week with nothing since I had a little freak out and ran for my doppler. Baby's heartbeat was 145 and all is well. I just get too anxious not to have one. Even my OB agreed it was a good idea and a lot of them are iffy about them. It wasn't too expensive, I think around $30. I really want to just feel kicks though. I try not to worry that I'm not really feeling them yet - I suspect i just have an anterior placenta :|

I hope you feel something soon! We both deserve more reassurance :flow:


----------



## Sweety21

16week(17weeks in 2 days) scan went welk yesterday but, We couldn't find out gender. So gutted about it. But, since baby was measuring fine I am happy for that.

Also, booked my 4D scan for June 13th.So,excited for that for a moment.


----------



## mackjess

Yay for the scan sweety. Sorry about not seeing gender! I can't wait till my scan Thurs for the reassurance.

Hopie yay for the good surgery. I'm sure it was an awful wait. I hope this means she'll be feeling better soon.

Uni I ordered a doppler and it arrives the 22nd. I'll probably be feeling kicks by then. I might have to try some of your relaxation suggestions. I'm having a very anxious week. I hope baby is ok and can't wait till Thursday.

Beautiful sunny weather here. Hope everyone is having a good weekend.


----------



## Uni tsi

Glad the scan went well, Sweety, aside from not getting to find out the gender. When do you get to try again? 

Mack, I have an appointment coming up this week also. My anxiety is just about peaked, so I'm glad there's one soon but it feels ages off still! the Mind the Bump app really has been very help, at least in temporary ways. I hope you are feeling kicks by the 22nd! That would be wonderful :)


----------



## Sweety21

We can't find it for another month. That is why I am really gutted.


----------



## Uni tsi

Sweety, that's ages to wait! I know how hard it was for me to have to wait just an extra four days, I totally get why you're gutted.


----------



## mackjess

Sweety do you have any guesses? I always thought it was fun to speculate from my symptoms and cravings, and that helped the time go by a little easier. =)

I'm guessing a shy girl.


----------



## Sweety21

Thanks ladies. I think it's a boy based on symptoms (minimum ms, dry skin and gut feeling ) but, have seen two of my good friends here having opposite of what symptoms and their gut feeling. So, I am really not counting on anything. 

mack, when you are gonna find out?

Oh, and the Chinese and mayan calendar has predicted boy too. Have you ladies tried it?


----------



## mackjess

We are team girl. I have had opp symptoms so it will be interesting.

30% sure I felt baby move today briefly. Not convince it wasn't a gurgle from digestion though. And I was smart and got up to take prevacid last night so I didn't wake up ill this am. My doppler has shipped so maybe I'll get some reassurance before my scan Thurs.

Happy Monday everyone.


----------



## hopie2015

Thank you both so much! Hopefully my mom continues to improve from here on. I feel less stressed finally, my dad is back from the hospital and am getting more time for myself. I'm going for long walks but Uni- like you said -- hills are hard!! Uni- how long are you walking? I tried 2 hours on a flat beach yesterday and I was beyond beat!!

Congrats on the great scan Sweety! Baby wants to keep you guessing for another month! I don't know why- I was thinking girl for you like Mack said! I did the Chinese calendar and think you are supposed to make your age one year older? So it was a boy but if I do it as real age it is a girl.

Mack- thank you! So glad your MIL is doing well after surgery. 
My scan is on Thursday as well! So darn nervous. I am not really showing yet and the nausea left me a few days ago finally. I am off Zofran..at least for now. Yay! I don't think I've felt movements but when I lie on my side at night, I do some muscle relaxation/breathing meditation to relax and I think I feel flutters but very low and I have no idea if it is just a gas bubble!

So I am with you both..soo nervous for scan on Thursday! I just want this week to be over and all of us to have our happy news! :)


----------



## Uni tsi

Hopie, I'm glad you're feeling better! fx crossed for you and knock on wood, it stays that way!! 

Had an appointment today, and all is well. I was a little nervous cause I'd had a small bleed the night before but she said everything looked fine with my cervix and not to worry. I already kind of knew baby was ok (thankyou doppler) but now I'm totally relaxed knowing cervix looks ok.


----------



## Sweety21

Hopie, glad you are doing fine now. Touchwood. All of the methods including chinese calendar can be wrong. It's just 50-50% chance as we all know. But, doing it fun way to pass the time. 
Sorry if I have missed have you had your gender scan yet? Good luck with thurs. Scan. 


Uni, Glad everything is ok with bubba. I am kind of very shy when it comes to being checked in that region. But, guess we have to do it anyway. I went in this time thinking it will only my tummy that would be checked but, no she poked me there too for cervix checks.


----------



## mackjess

Great news uni. Sorry about the worry but glad you have the doppler. Can't wait for mine to arrive! My friend moved like over an hour away and was taking classes close to here but I hadn't heard back from my email. Then I noticed she's not on FB anymore. I hope everything is OK with her and might contact her cousin if I don't hear back soon, but I figure she must have something going on so I didn't want to pester her about a doppler I'd bought used from someone else for $15 years ago.

Sweety, I'm so with you on those appts. When I walk into the room and don't see the blanket for cover up on the table I breathe a sigh of relief. :haha: I think I have the poking around appt Thurs though but hopefully I'll still be so happy about seeing my baby again on u/s that I don't care. :D


----------



## hopie2015

Uni- SO glad your appt. went great. Yay!!! Oh wow- I didn't know they poke around in there at this time. Oh no. I really hate that.. I mean reallllly hate it! I'll hope it is just the anatomy scan on Thursday!

Sweety- thank you!! Yes, knock on wood. I had worst aversion to chicken and last night ate roasted chicken and potatoes...it was delicious! I am so grateful to be feeling human again. Please last! 
No gender scan for me as I think I feel like the only person on the planet who is staying team green! I've always loved surprises. :)

Mack- hope you get your doppler soon. I wish I had gotten one for some re-assurance. Belly not getting bigger and no movement really makes me wonder. Plus past few days the fatigue feels gone. I'm only sleeping 5 hours and feel fine. 

I hope we hear from Invivo soon. 

Is anyone trying to eat all organic? I said I would but am really failing at it..besides milk and eggs. It is so expensive!!


----------



## Uni tsi

I agree Sweety, cervix checks are by far my least favorite thing lol but it was worth it for the reassurance :) Hopie, I don't normally get them myself this late, but it just depends on circumstances and history. To be honest, I was sort of hoping she could just check with a scan lol

Thank you all for the kind words. It really was scary to see blood and a clot. When I went to use the doppler, my own heart rate was 120, and I was wondering if it went higher how would I tell the difference between me and baby! :wacko:

I was thinking about it, and I had worked out a little too hard four days before. Now I'm wondering if it was exercise related. :? I always thought if exercise was going to cause a bleed, it caused it right away not days later. But it's my best theory and I like it because it reinforces the idea everything is really ok.


----------



## hopie2015

I think that's a good theory Uni. I bet it was scary. I had read that exercise that is on the heavy side can cause that. Is your sickness all gone now too? It's great to have energy back to exercise, isn't it? I'm doing walking and lots of squats. If I get the okay from dr. after tomorrow's appt, I'm going to start prenatal yoga. Last scan the placenta was too low but praying it has moved up now so there will not be any worries. Hard to believe it has though as belly hasn't grown much.

Best of luck to us with scans this week. I hope and pray to have happy news tomorrow after anatomy scan! Enjoy your day and lovely spring weather, everyone. :)


----------



## mackjess

I'm walking some, but not eating enough fruits and veggies. I am so turned off by both, and was just turned off of veggies last time so I'm pretty bummed. Today I'm making a sweet and sour chicken crockpot recipe and and chopped up bok choy and lots of peppers and stir fry veggies. I just did yellow and mild peppers so hopefully I won't get too much heartburn from it. :) I need to do better at getting in my healthy foods. I'm not eating terrible, small servings of meats, lots of grains, nuts, beans, cheese, cereal and milk. Jealous of you exercising. I still am totally wiped out energy wise, but started antibiotics yesterday for a sinus infection so maybe in a few days I'll have some pep back in my step. Going to ask OB tommorrow about checking iron and vit D again. Iron was ok last time but I did get anemic about halfway thru the pregnancy before, and my vit D was low and she started me on 2,000 a day but I haven't noticed a difference. 

I'm feeling nesting coming in. And my MS seems to be gone but a bit of pesky heartburn. Luckily it doesn't seem to take much medicine for that to go away and stay away awhile, long as I take it at the first sign it seems to stay in check for just over a day.

Have you all had nesting yet? I think it's my fave...although it drives my husband nuts. Heheh. We are using the same bedding since it was pretty unisex, but I'm having the room repainted and doing wide, gray horizontal strips on the one big wall in the room that doesn't have window or door or anything. Waiting for the quote from the painter so I'm so excited. We usually paint ourselves, but every room has vaulted ceilings and I usually do the edging since I'm good at it. NO way this belly is getting up on a high ladder! I'd fall off in my normal condition. :haha:


----------



## Sweety21

Hopie, how do you have so much patience to wait for surprise? I&#12288;Would go nuts. But, I an glad you are feeling alright now. Eat as much healthy you can. And yeah they do poke you there to check whether cervix&#12288;opening is ok or not and I think she took some kind of sample from there. The curtain was closed and since it's all Japanese she keeps the conversation to minimum. 

Uni, So glad everything is ok and specially you found out what caused it is best thing. If it's giving you problem I think it's best to keep the exercise to minimum. I walk But, not much. Because of my sciatic pain I can't overdo anything.

Mack, no nesting instinct here yet. But, I do managed to do my garden and dd's room. I remember it wasvery late for me last time.

Ladies, please help me with this. Do you have any remedies for sore boobs. They are literally killing me. Forget about my dh touching&#12288;them, I won't even bear my dd coming anywhere near my chest. They are so bad. Please if any of you have any remedies let me know.


----------



## mackjess

Sweety, YES to sore boobs. Sorry about that. Sleeping in bras helpse me. I bought some cheap, stretchy, flimsy "sports bras" at Walmart in Large and Extra large since I'm looking like Dolly Parton right about now. They are loose enough for me to sleep comfy at night, but they offer enough support that I'm not sore the next day. Seems to help throughout the day if they get round the clock breaks from gravity. :D


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Hey everybody, sorry to go MIA but I've been really miserable this past while. Vomiting blood 4-5 times a day, doc thinks that all the throwing up has torn my oesophagus (Mallory Weiss Tear). I've finally caved and am taking the meds, and I'm feeling so much better that I feel stupid for not taking them sooner.

Sweety, I'm so sorry that you have to wait another month to find out what you're having. Hope the time flies for you!!

Hopie, I'm so very glad that your stresses are finally easing and that you're feeling better too. It's about time!!!

Uni, I think that a Doppler is a great idea, though bet you start feeling those regular kicks as soon as it arrives. What day this week is your appointment?

Mack, best of luck for tomorrow's scan.

I've been feeling occasional movement for a few weeks, but this week it's starting to be regular and every day. Today I'm sure I felt one of the babies somersault -- a strange but lovely feeling. Feeling a bit less miserable and feeling regular movements is really helping with my bonding.


----------



## Uni tsi

InVivo it's so great to hear from you!! We missed you :) Sorry to hear about how sick you've been, but glad to know you're finally getting some relief. How scary it must have been to vomit blood! Yikes! But, I'm glad the meds are working now :flow:


----------



## mackjess

Oh my invivo that sounds like horrible pain! Glad you are feeling better and yay for the baby movements. I *think* I've felt baby girl about 3 times now. Excited about my scan today and super tired from not sleeping. I think my doppler will be here today so that will be nice for reassurance. I'm so sorry you've been so sick but glad you are on the way up.

Uni, I should have looked up your relaxation techniques last night. I hate it when you can't sleep, but you're too tired to get up and do something about it. I should have made myself get up and try something you'd suggested. I didn't realize how antsy I was until after I'd been trying to go to sleep for awhile.

Hopie-I am the nosiest person that ever lived ever. Hahah. I'm so glad I'm an old lady that had to get genetic testing and got to find out gender a bit sooner. I would have died waiting til this scan and be gutted like sweety if baby was being shy.


----------



## hopie2015

Inviv-- sooo happy and relieved to hear from you!! I was thinking you might be v. sick and that is why you weren't on. SO glad to hear you have relief now from the meds. I didn't want to take them either..I never take meds even non-pg, but I had no choice. Zofran is the only thing that stopped me. I was vomiting bile -- up to 30 times a day so thank goodness you got meds to help with the vomiting blood. So sorry you had to go through that and sometimes sickness can be worse with twins but the good news is the meds have stopped it. And mine has finally vanished, so I do believe in that 20 week being better theory!
So awesome you are feeling regular movements and bet it is helping with the bonding!

Mack- I am with you on being turned off by fruits and veggies still too. I'm taking a whole food vitamin in hopes it helps. Still on the darn pizza kick but at least with mushrooms on top now. ha! No nesting for me yet. Hopefully that kicks in for me this summer!

Sweety- I don't know how I have the patience but I guess I just love surprises! I;m excited for you to find out in a few weeks. :)

Uni- hope you are doing and feeling v. well. This spring gorgeous weather sure helps!

Anatomy scan is late today. Ahhhh!!! Let this day end soon please. :)


----------



## Uni tsi

It sure is nice weather. I love it. Been spending a lot of time in the garden, which I find relaxing. 

Hoping your scan went very well Hopie!


----------



## mackjess

Scan went well. Baby is still a girl and she is healthy and perfect. There's a little concern about the umbilical cord possibly being attached to the front of the placenta and not coming out of the middle, but they couldn't get a clear shot of it. So good news is I get to get scanned every 4 weeks. If it turns out it isn't attached where they like it to be, they want me to go to the hospital if I have any contraction and not labor at home. But, we already knew this was a C section baby so I should have that scheduled about a week early to avoid labor and I would've gone in right away anyway if it did start. Luckily not much of a change of plans for me, and I get to see little miss more often. Ob said this happens occasionally and they'll get a clear shot later of the cord and see it's fine. I had to get scanned a lot with Finn bc I had high normal fluid levels, and it was all good with him. He was just a big boy with healthy kidneys. :)

Glad I have the doppler to keep an eye on the heartbeat. If I do have a cord issues they check heart rate and growth often to make sure enough blood is getting thru. Which blood flow was great and I can check hb myself. I think otherwise I would be more worried but doing pretty good. :). I'll go weekly if issue is still present at 36 weeks.


----------



## Uni tsi

Mack I'm glad your scan went well enough. It is nice to get extra scans, I try to look on the bright side of that too. Lots of pictures! I hope it turns out though that it was just a bad angle and next time they see exactly what they want to :flow:


----------



## Sweety21

Mack, glad scan went ok. And it might be nothing but, bad angle about cord. Glad you get more scans. BTW, I do get scan every 4weeks (Don't have any problems). How many do you get?

inviv, that's so scary. I would have definitely passed out if I saw any blood in vomit. But, glad everything is ok.

How was your scan hopie?


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Aw thanks, everybody! I really was miserable, and I'm so glad to be coming out the other side. Hopie, I don't know how you survived feeling so bad for so long, and with everything else you had going on too.

Mack, my oldest DS had his cord attached to the margin of the placenta instead of the centre where it should have been. I had no problems in that pregnancy and in fact didn't discover the problem until they examined it after he was born. Midwives did say at the time that bleeding could have been dangerous, but for me it was a non-issue. Hope all that all that comes from yours is a lot more opportunity to see your young lady!!

Hopie, waiting impatiently to hear about your scan!


----------



## mackjess

Thanks invivo. I'm not terribly concerned since it's only possible, and it sounds like it's not normally an issue till labor, but we ruled out vbac since my scar is a tad higher than they like. They could feel Finns shoulder or head and didn't cut as low. If I'd been planning a natural delivery I'd be much more upset. I was really determined with Finn but gave in after 2.5 days labor! He was built like a linebacker. :haha: really appreciate hearing it didn't cause any issues for you.

Who else has scans? It is always nice to see the little peanuts that have been wreaking havoc. :)


----------



## hopie2015

Hi all- glad everyone is doing well. 
Mack- so glad to hear dr's will monitor with scan every 4 weeks and all should go perfectly fine with that. So glad your anatomy scan went well!
Oh my goodness-- your labor was that long with Finn?!! Second ones are shorter!

Thanks for asking about me and Inviv- how are you feeling this week? Sorry for the delay. I was hesitant to post on her my anatomy scan results since we have all had losses and the 20 wk scan is nerve wracking enough as it is. OH convinced me to update.. I have been on tthis site since 4 wks and you all are supportive, amazing people. Please, please if you haven't had scan yet do not worry.
They were only able to see one kidney. Dr. referred me to a high risk specialist at hospital for more tests. I've put off the appt. because really with all going on with ill parents and then this shock I needed a medical break the past few days. I was v. upset a couple days but they told me heart, brain, spine looked perfectly fine and there is only a rare chance this is sign of something else. My genetic blood screens came back fine and baby is measuring a few days ahead! I also felt my first flutters! So I am trying to remain positive.
Dr. says sometimes they can't see kidney but this tech is so good with 25 years experience, he thinks either it did not develop or it is hidden in pelvis. Other kidney so far looks okay.

So again, I hope this doesnt worry anyone. 
Hoping and praying for the best for this little baby..It looked so cute on the scan with a big belly! I got upset though and stopped watching and tech said I missed him/her wave!! 

Thanks for listening. I will keep praying hard and stay positive. I really do have the greatest feeling for all of us on here!!


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Hopie, I'm so sorry that you didn't get the glowing 20-week report that you hoped for.

My nephew was born with only one kidney (the other stopped developing at 12 weeks' gestation). He was on maintenance levels of antibiotics for most of his childhood, but he's a strapping 16-year-old now and it's never held him back the slightest bit. I know it's impossible not to worry, but hang in there! It's so reassuring that bubba is measuring ahead and that everything else looks good.

And you should never worry about posting here whether the news is good or bad. That's what we're here for!!!


----------



## mackjess

Hopie I'm so glad that the sono went ok. Baby is healthy and growing and 'maybe' an issue with 1 kidney. Sometimes I hate sonos for this reason! My best friend from HS is 39, 2 kiddos, recently went in for trouble that lead to her gall bladder being removed, and they discovered she had only 1 kidney. One was tiny and never grew. All her life with no related health issues and has been totally fine. Try not to worry too much if you can. I'm in the same boat with worrying about the umb chord possibly not being attached exactly in the right spot, but they're keeping an eye on it and it may not be an issue. I will be hoping the same for you as baby turns, or that even if it is an issue with the 1 kidney that it won't affect your baby. Hang in there! :)


----------



## hopie2015

Inviv- thank you so very much! So glad to hear that about your nephew. Hearing positive stories of life with one kidney really helps. My dad had kidney cancer and has lived well with just one for 20 years now. And thanks for reminding me never to be hesitant to post here. :) You ladies are the best!! How are you feeling this week? I had one day of sickness and am now able to eat more foods. :)

Mack- thank you so much. I've heard stories like that of your best friend. Years ago they never did scans and OH and I said that heck, we could be walking around with only one kidney and don't even know it! So I am keeping the faith if kidney is not seen at the specialist appt. then this won't be a sign of something else and baby can be healthy. It makes me feel better he/she is measuring ahead! I know you have a concern too and yes, it is excellent they will keep a close check on that with scans. All should be fine. But like you said, with the multiple scans they do these days, we find out things that cause worry when really may be no reason to worry at all.
Each scan for me brought some concern...a hemotoma, possible placenta previa, now this. Happy to say placenta moved up and that is no longer a a worry!
Most important is your baby girl looks perfect and healthy and let's just keep the faith and hope!

Uni- thinking about you and hope you're doing well.

Thank you all again so very much! Take good care~


----------



## mackjess

Hopie, good. I think that's the right spirit. I know it's not uncommon and happens with no related issues.

Hope all is well. I think we've settled on Annabel Marie for a name, so I'm quite excited.


----------



## hopie2015

Thank you so much Mack! I sure hope so.

Wonderful name!! So pretty. And so exciting!!

Uni- I hope you are doing well and everyone else have a wonderful weekend!!


----------



## Uni tsi

Hopie! :hugs: Thank you for updating us - I'm very glad OH talked you into it! I've been thinking about you so much, wondering how it went. I'm really glad everyone has so many reassuring stories to share with you :flow:

mack, that's a very nice name! 

I have my big scan on Monday. I've been trying to keep busy and just not think about it. I'm not too worried, but of course can't help but have some concern so it's easiest to just focus on other things. Like, what are the risks of an induction at 37 or 38 weeks? .... I made the mistake of looking this up online last night #-o There is so much literature out there about how it's best not to induce that early unless there is medical necessity that I have trouble remembering I'm not doing it electively. I really should not have asked Dr. Google LOL


----------



## hopie2015

Uni!! So great to hear from you. Thank you so much--yes, so many people's stories have been reassuring. So I'm just praying for the best with high risk appt. next week.
Have everything crossed for you for tomorrow and I really think all will be perfect with baby girl!

I know what you mean-- try not to google it. I haven't talked to my doctor yet about it but with my age I had read they usually induce a bit early. I know a lot of babies born between 33-38 weeks and are perfectly fine. I almost prefer to just get induced a bit early but want to stay blind to any risks! When I think of it all and get scared, I just start to pray and that helps!

Enjoy your Sunday and I know you will be very nervous tomorrow..only normal..but we all can't wait to hear your good report! 
Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## mackjess

Uni I've been not Dr Googling the umbilical chord issue. I know if it's present at follow up scans I will cave. So far I've kept myself off of it because it's only "possibly" for now.

Your OB will do what's best for baby. They can tell if your baby is practicing breathing and that everything is fully developed. It's not uncommon for inducing after 36 weeks for a variety of reasons, including Gest Diabetes, which we know is VERY common. My friend's baby was induce at 37 weeks. He had some very minor issues early on that didn't affect his well being AT all. He had to wear a little protective foam hat, not the full on helmet, just a little top cover like a beanie with foam on top, as a precaution for a few weeks but it didn't bother him at all and there were no problems. He's a big healthy 4 yo now!


----------



## Uni tsi

Little foam beanie actually sounds kind of cute! lol I would want to put a propeller on it if they let me. That's probably against the rules though lol

Thank you both for the reassuring stories. Tomorrow can't come soon enough. Not only the scan, but I'm also nervous to meet the high risk specialist.


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Uni, thinking of you today! I hope babygirl is feeling in a cooperative mood and your high risk specialist is able to answer all your questions. My DD2 was born at 34+5 and she was perfectly healthy -- came home with me 2 days later. Keep us posted!

Mack, that's a beautiful name! Very feminine. And good on you for not Googling the cord issue; you must be very strong-minded. When's your next scan to check it again?

Hopie, how are you feeling now? Still not needing your nausea meds?

Me, I'm very excited about my anatomy scan on Tuesday of next week. I still intend to hold out on finding out the gender, but a small part of me thinks I'll cave and ask.

I'm vomiting about 1-2 days a week now, which is a lot better than it was. The problem is that it comes out of nowhere, so I need to pull over my car and throw up in the ditch. Or, like last week, if it's a road where I can't stop then all over myself. That was a low point.


----------



## mackjess

Oh invivo. Now your leave the house prego kit is going to have to include a bucket! that is terrible. I'm glad you're feeling better but not about the no warning. :(

Hopie have you sched your appt yet?

Uni, good luck today! FX you get a good talk with the specialist and have some reassurance. 

My next scan is the 20th. I'm hoping they get a better shot of the chord/placenta and that it's a non issue. Other wise I'm happy for the extra scans! I think if the 20 week one goes well you don't get another one at all. I can't remember since I also had extra scans with Finn due to the high fluid I was carrying. I think it was bc he was sprawled out like he was in a lazy boy all the time. lol. He stretched everything out so there had to be extra fluid to surround him.


----------



## Uni tsi

InVivo that is so rough. I've been worried a few times that would happen to me :? I'm glad it's getting down to just a few times a week, but how discouraging that day must have been :hugs: 

I'll be leaving for my appointment soon-ish. Anxiety is really building. I think part of it is from going back to the prenatal care center which I have only been to one other time so far this pregnancy for the NT scan 2 months ago. Last pregnancy, they had me going there twice a week and being back in the environment still activates my ptsd a bit because I haven't become acclimated the way I finally have with my OBs office. Now that I'm talking it out with you ladies here, I actually think it's going into the prenatal care center that has me upset more than I'm worried about the scan results. Thanks for listening - It's helpful to put in perspective that the anxiety I'm currently feeling is about the past and isn't really about this baby I have here.... She's going to be perfect <3


----------



## hopie2015

Uni..thinking of you this afternoon and can't wait to hear from you! I know what you mean about it being more going back to the clinic and some ptsd triggers. That is to be expected. I am also nervous to meet my high risk specialist. I hope your specialist is great and we can't wait to hear your happy news.

Inviv- sorry sickness happens out of the blue for you. :( But so glad it is not all the time. Seriously, I don't think I can go back those first 4 months and re-live that!! I am off meds now for almost 2 weeks and have gone without throwing up 12 days and counting. :) I am sooo hopeful it does not return. Able to eat a lot more foods now too. Feel generally yucky most days but bearable and some hours of day, normal.
Thanks for asking! 
I know what you mean about caving with the gender..it is tempting!! I so wonder if your twins are the same or different sex!

Mack- you are great not to google. Googling anything medical is never good. Just go with what your doctor says. I looked into kidney issue and then stopped. I didn't know they usually don't do another scan after 20 wks. I do think I'll have more! 

I have not confirmed appt. yet with high risk. Just the idea of going back into that hospital I was at last time for an appt. Ugh. But I have to call today to confirm. :(

Take good care, all!


----------



## Uni tsi

Everything went good at scan today. The high risk doctor was very reassuring. I'm feeling a lot better about things for now.


----------



## hopie2015

Yesss!! So happy to sign on to this Uni.. I couldn't wait to hear from you! So thrilled and yes, can totally relax and enjoy. :)

I am so lame..going to bed at 8:30! I feel flutters tonight..so cool.
and can go to bed very happy with this good news. :)


----------



## InVivoVeritas

So glad to hear that all went well, Uni, and even more glad that you have a reassuring doc. That's half the battle!


----------



## mackjess

Awesome news about the scan. And yay to flutters Hopie! I'm finally liking this pregnancy since I've felt those little kicks. :D


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Mac, that's exactly how I'm feeling too. Those pops and kicks more than make up for the miserable moments, and I've become very attached. I just wish I could know which baby was which, or whether it's mostly one that's active.

I'm really looking forward to my anatomy scan on Monday, so that I can see them and so that I can get an idea of who's where.


----------



## Sweety21

Uni, so glad everything went well. So happy for you.

Inviv and hopie, I am feeling the movements from outsidtoday near belly button. So amazing feeling.


----------



## mackjess

My only complaint is that she likes to kick me right in the bladder!! :haha:


----------



## Uni tsi

I'm up to twice a day with the doppler now :huh: pretty much as soon as I wake up and before I go to sleep. I'm not sure, but I feel like life would be much easier without an anterior placenta this time around. But, at least if I can't feel kicks I can hear them. She's in there kicking away for sure. Often, she starts kicking the doppler wand before I can even find the heartbeat. 

If I get up to three times a day with the doppler, I want you to organize an intervention :winkwink:


----------



## mackjess

Happy Mother's Day Uni, and all. :D

I have an anterior placenta as well, but it's up high and kinda to the right side. I only feel kicks on my lower left. Luckily mine is where it is and far far away from my cervix, which puts me at lower risk of complications even if I do have a marginally attached cord. So even though I have to check with doppler every night I don't mind that it's in the way in this instance. :D

I hope everyone has a great day. Finn has already made me some cute stuff and I may have spotted new empty pots in the garage. Looks like I get to take him plant shopping today. He always picks out plants with purple flowers since it's his fave.


----------



## hopie2015

Happy Mother's Day!!! That is so cute Mack, about Finn. 

Haha Uni-- an intervention! So tempting not to check too often. 
Dr. mentioned something about anterior placenta but that it moved up..actually my whole last appt. is a blur, so I don't know if I still have one. I feel a lot of pops and flutters, mostly over night when I wake up. It is sooo cool! Yes, Inviv..sure makes up for the miserable moments.
I now get horrible gas pains whenever I eat. I'll take it over the nausea though!!
Inviv- how are you feeling this week? That must be so cool- feeling double the movement!

Thinking of telling my mom today! Would rather wait til after the high risk specialist appt in another week but it is Mothers Day.. She is going to be shocked though..I can't believe I still have this secret!!

Have a wonderful Mom's day everyone.


----------



## Uni tsi

Mack, your Finn has good taste - purple IS the best color :) I'm glad to hear your placenta is up and out of the way. Mine, as far as I can tell, must be right smack dab in the middle but I am glad it's high and out of the way. I'm starting to some pretty hard kicks to either side <3 But only about once a day. 

Hopie that is amazing you kept the secret so long! Did you tell her? She must be so shocked and happy!


----------



## Uni tsi

Hopie, just saw you decided to wait to tell. I totally get that. Glad to also hear you're feeling flutters again :)


----------



## mackjess

Thanks uni. I get weird looks sometimes when I say Finns fave color is purple and the nurse gave me a weird look last time Finn was at the doc bc they had balloons and he yelled for the purple one when they tried to give him blue. I'm not concerned about gender colors at all and why are other people, he's only 2! GRrr

Any way, I hope you had a good mother's day everyone. Hopie good work on the secret. I'd be busting out but I understand. I think I was more nervous about different test results because people already knew.

I think I'll be going to pick out plants tonight and we're having dh mom and family over tomorrow to celebrate mother's day late. Finn had a stomach bug Sunday so we had to cancel. No way I was risking my mil getting it while she's still healing from intestinal surgery. I had a touch of the bug myself Monday but luckily I never actually vomited. I never want to revisit that again!


----------



## Uni tsi

Awww sorry to hear little Finn was sick. I'm glad he's feeling better.

I don't know why people are so quick to instill gender norms on little children. It's ridiculous in my opinion. I'm glad you let him enjoy purple as much as he wants. If people give you a hard time, you could tell everyone he's a Raven's fan lolol Football makes purple hyper-masculine


----------



## Uni tsi

When we lost our baby, I had just finished writing up my birth plan a few days before. :cry: This time, I'm adding "have a live baby" right at the top of the plan. Everyone I say this too thinks I'm joking, but I'm really quite serious. If I'd known that needed to be included in the plan, I would have put it in last time :sad1:

I'm getting excited to be so far along, but a little more scared every day too. Anyway, you wouldn't know it from the above, but I'm actually in a really good mood today! lol I hope everyone else's day is going great too!


----------



## mackjess

I would say that's a very important step, and probably my scariest thing going into birth. I knew my baby was safe and felt him kicking inside of me and I was so terrified the days leading up to having him. Not sure that's changed with this one even after a successful delivery. I didn't write a birth plan because I knew going in there was a good chance he'd be too big (his shoulders measured really wide) and I'd end up having a csection, which happened. I didn't want to be disappointed by having a plan. Don't have one this time either since I'm not trying VBAC, but if I were to write one I'd think that would be at the top of my list as well. Glad you're feeling better as your pregnancy progresses and hope the close monitoring keeps you reassured. It's helping me a lot.


----------



## Uni tsi

All the monitoring will help I think. And I have to say, being able to feel kicks more often is taking a lot of weight off my mind, for the time being at least. Between that and the doppler I'm very relaxed for now. 

I was originally very against monitoring during birth, but now I can't even imagine not having monitoring. My birthing plan is pretty simple. My main things this time is I want the baby to be monitored the whole time, I want to wear a birthing outfit I bought so I'm not in the gown because the gown kind of choked. I don't want an epidural. And I want a live baby <3 That last part is really the only item I'm inflexible on.


----------



## Sweety21

Uni, having doppler is really comforting when haVing a quite day but, unfortunately I don't have it. About your plan. I can understand since I&#12288;have been through same situation but, not much far in pregnancy. I say it's a right step.

Mack, how sweet of finn. And absolutely agree on gender based color stuff people always talk. My dd loves blue things and I don't even care if she is a exception. Who are we to decide for their choices. 

Hopie, you kept it secret this far? with all the ms you had? Wow! Hats off. I told my mil and mother as soon as I found out.


----------



## mackjess

Uni I did monitoring during birth with Finn after my water broke. It was just a light elastic belt thing and wasn't a big deal. Only bad thing was when I was resting and would nod off, he would move sometimes and they'd have to come in and adjust the monitor so I'd be woken up. BUT, I don't think you'll be in labor 2.5 days and I think you'll get the most important items on your list granted. :hugs:

Sweety how have you been feeling?


----------



## hopie2015

Glad you are in a great mood, Uni! I definitely want monitoring too. 
That will help ease your mind so much and I pray every day for your labor to be smooth and easy with your baby girl, as you so deserve. 

I have to talk with my dr. if they will induce early b/c of my age. 
I am completely clueless on the actual birth and know I need to start reading up on it!
So cute Finn loves everything purple. He sounds so adorable!

I had most realistic dream last night I had baby and was sooo happy. It was a boy! Baby keeps fluttering so much at night time. It is so cool. I was soo sick for so long as some of you can sure relate, that I am surprised to find pregnancy so enjoyable now! I think I am showing a bit now but no Sweety- I haven't told family! High risk appt. is Monday and then hopefully I can tell my mom on her birthday next week. I am just ultra paranoid with the losses, my age and possible risks, etc. I am not sure most anyone waits until 24 weeks!

Inviv- how are you feeling?

Enjoy the beautiful day! :)


----------



## Uni tsi

Today when I went to use the doppler, she kicked it and I could both feel it and hear it :) It was the most reassuring thing ever. Due to anterior placenta, it was my first time feeling a good solid kick right at center :dance:

mack, two and a half days? Wow so much respect for you! 

hopie, that will be a really nice birthday surprise for her :D


----------



## Sweety21

Mack, I am doing good thanks for asking. Apart from being tired all the time I think I am out of ms hands now. Jow about you? You must be little closer to your appointment?

Hopie, what a big surprise that would be for her. But, seriously you are doing great job keeping it secret so far. I know it's for assurance that everything is perfect but, still. Hope your appointment with high risk doc goes well. fx.

Uni, that must be awesome. I am glad you patience finally paid off. Here to many more kicks and movements&#65288;sounds weird though lol&#65289;.


----------



## Uni tsi

Thank you, Sweety :) I am really impatient now for it to happen again! lol


----------



## hopie2015

That is so awesome, Uni!!!

Baby seems so quiet past 24 hours.. not sure why. :(

Thank you Sweety! So glad you are feeling well. The fatigue went away for me a bit but today is really bad and the fun gas pains are back!

Mack and Inviv- hope you are doing great and Inviv, I sure hope the sickness is over. 

Thank you all so much for the well wishes for Monday's appt. I pray my next message brings good news. Will just try to forget about it this wknd!

Take good care~


----------



## mackjess

Uni I listened to baby girl on the doppler as well this morning. She does not like it. Always moves away and has kicked the wand hard enough to make it move. LOL. Stinker. Sometimes I just listen to her shuffle around a lot and not go for the HB. She mad, she real mad! lol

Sweety glad you are not sick anymore.

Hopie FX for your appt Monday. And I had a quiet day Tuesday. She must have needed a rest day after kicking me in the bladder non-stop Monday.

Nothing much here just being tired and glad it's the weekend. Next scan is Friday. It will make for a long week!


----------



## Sweety21

I am so so disappointed that we couldn't find gender again. Well kind of found out but, was not clear enough. First when we saw it looked like girl. But, after wards there was something there which looked like boys bits. To be honest I was hundred percent sure it was boy bits but, doctor took a stand that she couldn't confirm just yet. Since, it is semi public hospital I can't push her to confirm and next appointment is not until next month. We have a 4Dscan next month anyways so, we can find it at that time but, seriously I am running out of patience. I am gonna start looking for private scans if they are affordable I will go for it. But, I am afraid my hubby will not agree because his patience is alot more than mine. So, may be go for one without telling him?What do you ladies think? It feels kind of sneaky but, seriously 2months wait was my patience's limit.


----------



## Uni tsi

lol mack, sometimes I just end up listening to kicks too :) it makes me sooo happy to hear them I forget to look for the heartbeat sometimes heh

Sweety, I think you should remind hubby that it's important for the baby that you stay calm and stress free and he needs to agree to whatever facilitates that ;) go get the scan! I can hardly stand the suspense you're in, I can't imagine how you must feel! 

hopie, I'm thinking of you today. Let us know how it goes!


----------



## Sweety21

Uni, thanks alot for kind words and understanding. I talked to him and he is ready, surprise is he didn't even said a word when i brought up a topic. Looks like he is hating the suspense too. All I have to do now is find a place where they do the gender scan.


----------



## mackjess

Sweety great news! You should be able to find a place soon. I think with the private ones they'll have you back no charge if they can't tell for sure the first time.

Uni-good point!! I have spent more than I should getting both rooms ready. I want Finn to have a nice big boy room. And my DH hasn't said a word. Maybe he'll think I'll get hormonal and cry! lol

Appt this friday. Excited about seeing baby girl again.


----------



## Uni tsi

Sweety, I'm glad he's on board with your plan :) 

Speaking of being hormonal and wanting to cry, I was told today that I'll have to go on insulin because my fasting blood sugar numbers are creeping too high. It's really frustrating to me because I do everything there is to do to keep my numbers where they should be but my fasting numbers just keep going up. I'm scared to take insulin because I see other people in my family who are diabetic and mess up their dose all the time. It just seems like sending myself into low blood sugar would be more dangerous than blood sugar that's just a little too high. It's not like I have a big baby or anything. My numbers are the same as they were last pregnancy, and they insisted the diabetes did not cause my loss. But, they want me to go on insulin now anyway and I'm just scared about the potential irony that what if I mess up my dose with the insulin and that's the reason I lose her this time :cry: I've been trying so hard with my diet, to avoid getting to the point where they'd say I needed insulin but here I am :sad2:


----------



## Uni tsi

Little update - I managed to pull myself together and advocate for a little more time and to try some other things before I go on insulin. So, they've changed the time of day I take the metformin to see if that will make a difference. I keep trying to tell them that part of the reason my numbers were going up was my work schedule was stressful, which is now much more relaxed. As soon as my hours went down, my numbers got better. But no one hears me. It was only a couple days ago, so I haven't had time to collect enough data to convince them. So, getting a little more time really helps. Thanks for letting me rant about it earlier!

Hopie, waiting to hear from you :hugs: I'll try to catch up on the other board now, to see if I've missed a post from you there.


----------



## mackjess

That is good news Uni. Did you have to take insulin last time? Knock on wood I seem to be lucky enough to avoid gest diabetes so far so I don't know much about it.


----------



## hopie2015

Uni, that recent news is encouraging. I hope you can avoid taking insulin as that is what you prefer, but if it comes to it, I am sure all will be fine.
Seems that GD is quite common. I will get tested for it at next appt.

Glad everyone is doing well. 
Unfortunately we didn't receive the good news we wanted at the scan. Baby only has one kidney. Scan took one hour, as baby was soo active and kicking everywhere! Dr. seemed very positive, as he said everything else looks perfectly fine..thank God. So we are going with that. Baby is also measuring ahead--- a little chunker already at 1lb 6 oz! And I feel flutters soo much now.. I just love it!

Thank you for all your well wishes and kind words. You ladies are so sweet and supportive. I know we all have our worries and I just pray for each of us every day we have very smooth third tri's and deliveries.

Inviv- sure hope you are feeling better now?
Mack- wishing you the best of luck at your scan on Friday. I know the waiting is hard. It will be here soon though!

Thanks again. :)


----------



## mackjess

Oh Hopie I'm sorry it wasn't the news you were wanting, but it's still good news. Baby is fine and thriving in there!! :) Will you still have to continue to see the high risk specialist? Even when you first said you had to go, I had a good feeling about it. I guess since I know it's not uncommon and I have a very healthy friend that's had babies and everything just fine with 1 kidney. Like I told DH it's annoying I have to worry about the chord thing because usually they don't find out until after you deliver and everything is fine, but we get so many scans that we get more to worry about! :haha:

My last scan took forever as well bc she was moving so much, it hurrrrrt so bad. I think she was having to really dig in to see around the placenta and my tummy felt like beaten meat by the time it was over. Hoping to not have that again this time around, but if that's what they need to get a better look at the chord then I'll have to get over it. :)

More new news here-I just got 3 giant purple stretch marks on my hip. OMG. I freaked out when I was pulling my pants up the other day. Just on the one side. they look like slugs. I've barely gained any weight with this one thanks to the first trimester taking me down quite a few lbs. Love ya baby girl. :D Not that I was into wearing skimpy bikinis anymore but still. lol


----------



## Uni tsi

Hopie: :hugs:

Thanks to you both for the words of encouragement. As it happens, today they changed their minds again and just started me on the insulin. I feel so defeated right now. I wasn't on insulin last pregnancy but I did have diabetes which I also failed to control through diet and exercise. They had just recently started me on glyburide once a day, and then they had literally just upped it to twice a day when I had my loss. So even though I know it's totally irrational, I have an emotional association between treating the diabetes and the loss. I know intellectually it isn't actually true, but emotionally I feel like treating the diabetes is what caused the loss. I had tried so hard last time to keep my blood sugar good, that this time I thought I'd just try twice as hard. I've been so motivated to eat well and exercise to avoid needing more interventions, and now it feels like it doesn't even matter what I do. I might as well sit on my fat ass and eat bon bons the rest of the pregnancy because everything is just doomed anyway :brat:

Thanks for listening to me vent. I just wish I could have some sense of control.


----------



## Uni tsi

Mack, I meant to add a funny story about stretch marks but got too caught up in my pity party... But I wanted to at least let you know - I got a stretch mark this week too. So much for my fancy expensive oils and lotions :dohh:


----------



## mackjess

Uni don't beat yourself up so much. I'm amazed I don't get GD. I'm a little overweight pre pregnancy, but exercise and eat pretty well. Once I'm prego I get the metabolism of a sloth, and mentality really and lay around a lot, don't exercise much more than short walks, and kinda eat like crap. Some of my healthiest friends, no fat on them hardly and ones that keep up the exercise, have gotten it. It's really weird and I think it doesn't get affected much by what you do so much as genetics. We are a fluffy, desert loving family and nobody has diabetes at all. Where as my friends that have had GD were already careful about weight/diet because diabetes was in their families. 

But, they were treated with insulin with no issues. And no big babies or complications. Out of 4, only one got induced a few weeks early just because mom's blood sugar was so out of control. All babies were totally fine and perfect. I know how hard it is when you have the negative connotations though. I had that problem some with Finn after my loss. Surely they are unrelated if they are treating it again.


----------



## Sweety21

Uni, I am sorry you are going through this and have to take insulin. But, my friend had gd and was taking insulin too and she delivered the baby safely without any problems. I know difficult not worry about the loss and diabetes but, intense am sure it will be fine. Just relax and try to take it easy. 

Mack, Ohh I have lots of stretch marks and they areally pretty. But, I feel I won the trophy after&#12288;I see them.


----------



## Uni tsi

Thanks everyone for the the comforting words. I'm a little more calm today. We'll see how it goes later when I have to take my dose  The medicine doesn't really seem to have made any difference so far, except for my after meal numbers yesterday being higher than usual for lunch and dinner due to all the stress :dohh:

The other thing that is bothering me now is that I thought I'd at least get the fancy pen that does the dosage for you but she said that was expensive so she just ordered the regular kind with the big ol' needle :| I would have paid extra for the pen! But now it's too late as I have a huge supply of the old fashioned kind which is going to take me ages to use up. 
Le sigh.


----------



## hopie2015

Uni- I'm sorry you have to take the insulin and I understand you relate it to your last pregnancy. But please trust it is for the best and will help and work. Mack gave such excellent advice. Trust all will be just fine.
I also believe it can be more of a genetic pre-disposition thing rather than watching diet/exercise. So many people I know experienced GD.
I wonder if I might have it, as baby weighs a lot already!

Stretch marks I am sure will happen to me once I start gaining! I'm not even going to try oils.. I just use coconut oil, though lately it is giving me bumps on my face so have to stop there.

Mack- thank you and I so know what you mean. All these ultrasounds find every little thing. I've had something found each time -- the hematoma/clot early on, then the placenta issue, now the latest. I really dread going to them but know it is for the best. Last one took so long, I got so hot and nervous at one point, they kept giving me cold washcloths! But we just have to remind ourselves they are to help keep our baby safe and well.
Wishing you all the best of luck tomorrow. I have a great feeling all will look very well. 

To our twins mom -- sure hope you are feeling good now, Inviv!


----------



## mackjess

Thank you hopie. I've never been told I gave good advice before. :). That's what I'm on here for from you ladies.

Had a massage last night so I actually slept. Usually I'm much too nervous. I wonder how dh would feel if I did that every 4 weeks.:haha: I'm sure we don't have the budget for that thought. Luckily we have FSA to cover my more frequent chiro visits.

Uni, glad you are feeling better. Less stress should help those numbers.

Sweetie when will you book a scan. I can barely stand the wait.

Inviv I hope you're getting better and have some energy.


----------



## Sweety21

Oh, that old fashioned needle is so very painful. I see my mil taking them but, she is used to them now. I hope you too will somehow have courage to use it Uni. 

Hopie, good choice. I have heard that stretch marks appears if you are bound to get them. No matter what you use. Btw, tomorrow is the day to reveak to your mom right? good luck.

Mack, I tried finding out but, couldn't and have asked few gf's for help(Language problems). She will be going phoning doctor for me in a day or two and will let me know. So much for the suspense right.


----------



## mackjess

Well I think with all this suspense it has to be a girl. :haha: They are little handfuls!


----------



## Uni tsi

The needle doesn't really bother me that much except it seems like it makes it easier to mess up the dose and my DH is very phobic, so I feel bad having to bring them in the house. Obviously, he's trying to be cool with it but I suspect it still affects him on a deep level. 

The first time I did it, I felt the prick and shut my eyes and then realized I shouldn't be doing this with my eyes shut lol so I opened them again and it was already all the way in and I hadn't even realized it. So, it's not really that bad. Second time I kept my eyes open, and it didn't even hurt at all. The only annoying part is that she told me to pinch a role of fat, but I just spent the past 6 months trying to get everything tone so I could avoid diabetes :dohh: I'm worried I'll have to inject in the same spot over and over, which I was warned not to do. Or, I have some flab behind me, if DH were capable of helping, but that's out of the question given his feeling about needles. It seems to me the instructions are provided with the assumption that everyone who needs this is over weight :growlmad: The irony of this + pregnancy hormones is really messing with my head. If I'd just kept all my flab this would be so much easier. Isn't that a kick in the pants? :wacko:

I've also read up on it a ton now, the specific kind of insulin I'm being given and found out it has a very low risk for hypoglycemia compared to older types of insulin, so I am reassured there. But, I did kind of have a meltdown last night when I did a google search and found a bunch of negative stuff about it, but it was all really old. I ended up emailing my diabetes councillor to ask for all the latest research. I've spent the morning reading research studies heh But, I do have to say, the studies look really good.

Thank you ladies for listening. Sorry if I'm being really self centered at the moment. 

Mack a massage sounds devine. I might have to look into booking one!


----------



## mackjess

well there is no cord issue. Great scan today. Also got a back brace because my back has been killing me!


----------



## Sweety21

Mack, they certainly are. Lol. Would love another girly!Good to know scan went well and about back it sucks to have back pain. I have tons of it so know the feeling.


----------



## mackjess

Uni somehow I missed your post earlier. Glad you're feeling better about the low risk insulin. You are so brave. I could never do shots! ! My sugar test is next week so let's hope that goes well and I never have to. 

So will sweety and hopie be finding out about gender at the same time? :)


----------



## Sweety21

Most probably yes! LOL. 
On serious note we do have 4D scan scheduled on 13next month hope it gives us answers. If I cannot find at that time. I will certainly change to team yellow!


----------



## hopie2015

Mack- I am soo happy to hear. That is wonderful news..nothing to worry about! :)

Uni- good the type of insulin is so low risk. I know it is hard but please try not to google. We will always find many bad things about anything health related we google. I try my hardest not to. I am sure it will be fine..you could even get a second doctor opinion maybe? I am sorry again you have to take it but do trust it will work and all will be okay.
How are you feeling about it all today?

Sweety- yes- I told my mom!! She said she sort of thought it.. She was so ill while I had hypermesis and even mentioned to my sister maybe I was pg! She was surprised how far along I am! So it was a very, very special birthday for her. :)
I bet they can tell the gender at your 4d scan. Exciting!!!
I am happy to stay team yellow. :)


----------



## Uni tsi

I'm feeling ok about it today. Now that I've read all the recent studies, I'm feeling pretty good about it. It also helps my mood that I was able to start doing kick counts today :) 

I love hearing about your mom's reaction. I bet it was a very special birthday for her, hearing your news. That's so funny she suspected something but your sister denied it lol


----------



## mackjess

Happy V-day to me this week, to the other ladies who've reached that, and all the ladies right behind me. We are trucking right along!! :D :D


----------



## hopie2015

Happy V day Mack. It is a wonderful feeling!

Great Uni- so relieved to hear you are feeling better about it. Just remember all the good studies and what your doctor says. All will be fine with it. 
Thanks-- yes, she said mothers just sense these things!!

I wonder if I should be counting kicks yet at 25 wks? Sometimes baby is v. quiet. I'll ask the dr. next week. Postponed my appt. another week.. I am bad but needed a dr. break!


----------



## Uni tsi

I decided to start counting kicks early, just to get a better feel for her routine. I have an app that keeps track of each kick. I'm finding it very reassuring, even though I don't always feel her that much yet.

Happy V day Mack! :) I'm just a few days away now


----------



## hopie2015

Cool there is an app for that Uni. Sometimes for hours baby is soo quiet.
How is it going with the insulin?

I just walked way too much in this heat/humidity with groceries. Shouldn't be this hot in the city yet! Feels good to be back in apartment as I have a break from my parent's house for a week but am missing the country right now as it is too hot here. It is going to be a looong hot summer!


----------



## mackjess

Oh hopie, sorry to say I just saw that NYC would be having a hot summer. Hope you can visit the country often.

We, the geniuses we are, are going to DALLAS for a week in July. hahaha. omg my feet. But we are visiting my sis and their kids and they have a pool. Hopefully the neighbors don't call Green Peace about the beached whale they see.

I read that Kansas is in the mild summer zone, lets hope that is true. I'm working in the office today and had to go act pathetic to facilities to score a foot rest. They taped together 4 packs of printer paper for me. :haha: It's only going to get up to 80 today and my feet are so swollen they're about to pop out of the shoes that I bought 1/2 a size too big. 

last baby last baby last baby we will survive summer :D :D

Uni, I'm glad you are feeling better and found some good studies. 

How's everyone doing?


----------



## Uni tsi

OMG it is SO HOT  I went outside in the yard for only about 30 min and I regret it lol I'm thinking about going to the pool... But that would mean going back outside :nope:

The insulin is ok. They are still adjusting my dose upward to see how much I'll need. I don't really notice any difference yet. 

Mack, that beached whale thing made me laugh really hard. Too funny! But how nice it will be to spend all day by the pool under an umbrella :) sipping cold drinks. Sounds lovely!


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Mack, happy V-day. Mine is next Wednesday, and I can't wait to get past that milestone. And I'm so happy for you that the cord issue is a non-issue. You're right, everything is trucking along nicely and 3rd tri is in our sights! How is the back brace working out? I'm having a lot of upper back pain, and I think that a brace would be just the thing.

Uni, I'm so sorry you've had to start insulin when you really didn't want to. The studies you found seem to be really reassuring, though, and hopefully it will take some of the pressure off your exercise and eating regime. Hope you see some changes from it soon.

Hopie, there's nothing wrong with counting kicks at this early stage. I've noticed that even at this early stage my babies have their own patterns, and I can guess pretty well when I'm going to feel them move. Congrats on finally telling your mom -- it must feel as though this pregnancy has passed a huge milestone. And as for the single kidney issue, sounds like your baby is thriving on it! Being aware of potential problems will go a long way to making sure you'll stay on top of any issues. Forewarned is forearmed.

Sweety, I agree that it sounds like your little one is a girl just for sheer awkwardness! I bet the 4D scan will do the trick. I've stayed Team Yellow so far, and I'm hoping that I don't see anything I shouldn't at any of my scans. I'm excited to hang on to the surprise.

AFM, I had a great anomaly scan. Babies are perfect and are both measuring about a week ahead. I measured 34 weeks at the 21 week point, and the bump is about full term sized now. I'm huge! Plus, now that I know which movements are coming from who, I can recognise patterns and get to know their personalities. Ozzy likes to wake early, and says good morning with some gentle pokes as soon as my alarm clock goes off. Iggy likes to sleep late, but explodes into action at about 11am to let me know he/she's there.

Unfortunately I'm not in as great a shape as they are. Consultant is concerned about my risk of thrombosis and wants to start me on daily heparin injections (I feel your pain, Uni, I'm definitely *not* happy about it). I need to hold off until I stop vomiting blood, though, as that would be extremely dangerous. Right now I'm throwing up about once a week, which is very manageable. My blood pressure is borderline too, and she's considering starting me on BP meds. The problem is that I get so worried about my BP spiking that it automatically turns out high -- it's usually fine if I test at home.

I'm having my cervix measured from my next appointment at 24 weeks, plus starting steroid injections from 28 weeks (I've already had a 34-weeker and twins massively increase the risk of pre-term labour), plus I've been referred for pre-assessment with an anaesthetist in case I need an emergency c-section (mainly because of the heparin).

But, apart from not sleeping, I feel good. The size of my bump and the fact I need to get up three times a night to pee is wrecking my sleep, and the backache isn't helping. If I can catch a nap in the afternoon, though, I'm staying on top. Unfortunately, that isn't possible on a weekday when I have to work.


----------



## hopie2015

So glad to hear from you Inviv and congrats the perfect scan on Iggy and Ozzy!! And wonderful they are thriving and measuring ahead! So happy for you. 
Good the vomiting is down to just once a week now and hopefully this week it ends for good. Good doctors are monitoring so well and will add heparin just as a precaution. 
Thanks for the kind words. I trust baby is thriving with the kidney issue- also measuring ahead. I haven't learned a pattern yet with movements..in fact today feels like nothing, but so cool you have for each of your babies!! Twin pregnancy is extra exciting.

Mack- that made me laugh!! Luckily you'll be at a pool all day. I didn't hear that about NYC being so hot this year-- yuck. Last summer was great year. 90 again today. Glad you are doing great.

Uni- I see 70s in the forecast later next week.. and Monday. Yay! I'll take some rain and lower temps over this heat.

Everyone have a wonderful long weekend..and Sweety you too though in Japan! :)


----------



## Uni tsi

Invivio it's good to hear from you! Sorry you get to join me with the injections. But, happily, I can report that once I got over the initial disappointment, actually giving myself the injection isn't that bad. I hope it all goes smoothly for you too. And, it's great to hear the twins are measuring ahead :dance: 

Mack, I hope you're doing ok with all those storms. Please check in and let us know you didn't blow away!


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Thanks to both of you.

I'm so disappointed about the Heparin, though I don't know why. I think it's because I never worried or suspected about thrombosis risk so it's hit me out of nowhere. The high BP, on the other hand, I could see coming.

The temperature isn't too bad here -- I sympathise with you for your heat, I don't function well in it at all.


----------



## mackjess

Hi uni. Still here and not blown away! Refinishing various hand me down family furn this weekend so it will all match and look good in Finns room. It's 60+ years old, which I love, but a lot of work!! I'll catch up when I'm done but wanted to pop in and see how everyone was.


----------



## mackjess

Oh and how cute Iggy and Ozzy have patterns. AB (annabel) just seems to kick all the time, but when Finn is in my lap she will kick him like crazy! It's so cute. I think she likes him.


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Mack, your family furniture sounds gorgeous! I have a crib that was bought for my dad almost 70 years ago, and all of the family kids have been in it so far. I love it, but it's my only old piece. Any chance of some pictures when you're done refinishing?

Busy babies are great -- they make the stress and discomfort of the pregnancy so much easier to get through. What does Finn make of being kicked like that?


----------



## hopie2015

Inviv- I'm sorry.. I bet you were surprised by the heparin suggestion but sure they are just being cautious and think it is best. I was reading that twins usually always arrive a few weeks early so you are really heading into the home stretch now..soo exciting! 
I read high temps make blood pressure higher so will interesting to see how high mine is at dr. appt. tomorrow.. ugh.

I finally experienced the swelling! We walked around hot, humid city Sunday and feet totally swelled up. Also ate chips, dip and salty stuff at a bbq and that made it worse. I'm going off all processed foods as feel terrible when eat them and blow up!

Mack- that is sooo sweet how baby kicks most when you're holding Finn!
Yes, would love to see some furniture pics.

27 weeks tomorrow and have appt. Of course am nervous as at every appt. it seems something is off and I can't wait til it's over. Think GD test is tmrw..yikes.
Uni- how is insulin going?
Hope everyone had a great holiday weekend!


----------



## Uni tsi

I had a 24 week scan today, to look at baby's heart in more detail. On the way there, I suddenly couldn't remember if this was a routine appointment or not. It took effort to stay calm. In the waiting room, I started to cry a little trying to read the baby magazines. I couldn't believe how tense I was. The first words out of my mouth when the tech called me back was, "this is routine, right?" Indeed, it was, which I knew. It was weird how worried I got about it. 

As chance would have it, the first day she decided to start really moving around hard, the first day I can really feel her just kicking nonstop was today, the day of this appointment. So, it took ages to get the shots the tech needed. Thankfully, the tech was awesome, telling me continuously that everything looked good. Finally, little one cooperated and the tech got what she needed. I think I held my breath waiting for her to come back from showing the doc, but all is well. I had such a high afterwards, leaving that appointment. 

Hopie, the insulin is going well. They're still adjusting my dose upwards every day to figure out how much I need. It still seems unfair that all the best injection sites on my bod are all in places I can't reach with both hands. So unfair. I don't like poking my tummy.


----------



## hopie2015

Uni-- soo happy to hear baby's latest appt. was perfect! And so glad the insulin is going well. 

I changed my appt. to next Tues. They wait til after 28 wks to check gd.

Feeling crampy and moody today.. I don't like this! Baby was moving around like a maniac past 2 nights..it's so cool but I didn't sleep last night!

how is everyone? Wishing you all a wonderful weekend!!So glad the weather cooled off!


----------



## Uni tsi

Wow it was nice today, so overcast! I never thought I'd be so happy for a gray, rainy day! lol Normally, I love the sun. But I wouldn't mind it being overcast more often this summer heh

Something started my allergies going last night. I have no idea what it is, because I'm normally not allergic to anything this time of year. But we moved, so something around here must be blooming that didn't bloom where I lived before.... bleh. I'm hoping I can avoid taking anything for it, but I'm also trying to remember which allergy medicine is safest. I knew this at one point, but I've forgotten. yay pregnancy brain 

Hopie it's a mixed blessing when they kick so much at night it keeps us awake. I love it, but I end up needing more naps than usual


----------



## caz_hills

Hi ladies,

I've not been on here for ages - sorry! How is everyone, nearly at the third trimester!!! :)

X


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Caz, great to hear from you! Hope everything's been going well with you.

Uni, so sorry that your appointment stressed you so much. It's great that your little lady has such a perfect heart, though, and that she's decided to reassure you by moving so much. Here the sonographers don't need to clear results through a doctor, so mine talks me through all the results as she finds them. I find that so reassuring -- I've had a lot of bad scans.

Hopie, so sorry to hear that you're in a moody slump. Hopefully it's just a hormone surge and you'll be back on top after a good night's sleep. That horrible insomnia feeling is hateful -- I've had it a lot this pregnancy, and usually I have no problem sleeping so it's a real shock to the system.

Me, I had a scare this week. Last weekend my Braxton Hicks started to come more frequently and strongly, and Wednesday night I lost a good chunk of my mucus plug. I went straight to L&D, and they kept me in until late last night. At one point I was being prepped for transfer to the nearest Level 1 maternity hospital where 24-weekers would have the best possible chance.

I'm glad to say that my cervix is shortened but not opening and the fibronectin test (to see if I'll deliver in the next 2 weeks) was negative. Two days of bedrest calmed the contractions down, and I'm home now on strict bedrest.

This was a wake-up call for me. I work a really busy job (I manage a 911 centre, so I work funny hours and work is very stressful at times) and I've only slowed down slightly this pregnancy. Now I intend to spend the next 4 weeks moving from sofa to bed and not much more. Lesson learned -- time to put the babies first.


----------



## caz_hills

Invivo you poor thing. What a scare. That must have been so frightening for you. Def rest up and try and take it easy. Bed rest for you!

Weirdly I've been googling Braxton hicks as mine are frequent and quite painful. I'm drinking water so I'm not dehydrated but they are quite bad and frequent I'm getting worried. I plan to put my son to bed and then talk to my hubbie. I might call the midwife tonight or tomorrow. 

I will def be on here more now &#55357;&#56397;&#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Uni tsi

Caz it's good to see you! The third trimester is going to sneak up on me, because I keep forgetting what week it starts lol I've been thinking about your BH contractions. Ever since I responded to your post about them, mine have finally started and it makes me think of you :flow: I agree about talking to the midwife if they seem to come too often. Let us know what she says. They are really uncomfortable sometimes! 

InVivo I'm very glad the techs here also talk me through all the results as they find them, it would be emotionally impossible for me otherwise. So at the end they say "everything looks good but I just need to show the doctor to make sure we got everything he wants" and if they take too long to come back that's when my anxiety shoots through the roof lol wondering if the doc saw something the tech missed and they're discussing it :wacko: Generally, it actually just means the doc was busy and the tech had to wait a minute lol But, my imagination sure can travel a long way in that time. 

I felt scared just reading about what happened to you, and I am so glad to hear the fibronectin test came back negative. WOW how scary that must have been. It's good you can now prioritize resting. 

afm, I have become completely OCD this week about kick counts. I have an app on my phone and basically count kicks all day long. With the anterior placenta, it's not that many kicks constantly yet. It's helping me figure out her routine though, so maybe I can not freak out later during common nap times. I just don't want to experience that feeling again, of wondering "when is the last time I felt her?" because that induces panic. So, having a record of every kick on my phone is helping. I think I might be quite mad, but at least I found a way to channel it heh

It's weird, if she kicks at night, it actually makes it easier for me to fall asleep. I fall asleep counting the kicks and it's so reassuring. It's when she's less active I have insomnia :/


----------



## caz_hills

Uni I too am starting to follow kicks. Not counting yet but I probably should. 

I am going to monitor the BH tonight and maybe call the midwife tomorrow. Am sure it's fine but I just don't remember this at all last time with my son!


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Caz, what they told me is that more than 6 an hour means you should call and get checked out just in case.

Uni, whatever works is good, and your kick counts are an excellent way of staying in control. It will be great, too, to have a good record of what her patterns are and when her quiet and busy times fall.

Right now my son's playing with his cars in a pop-up tent on my bedroom floor, and I'm feeling more relaxed already.


----------



## hopie2015

Oh wow Inviv- I am sorry for your scary experience but so glad all is okay and you are resting the next few weeks. I had a friend with a similar experience around week 24 and she had to rest a lot after that and baby was born at 38 weeks. Great the test came back negative and great you are slowing down and the rest will surely help. Sure sounds like a busy and stressful job. 
Great also your ultrasound tech is that way...same with mine and it is nice not to have to wait until the doctor. 

Caz- welcome back! Great to hear from you. Good advice from Inviv on the 6 hours. My book says some women experience BH's frequently after 26 weeks, and usually means nothing, and some others just dont experience them at all. 
Sure your doctor will give good advice on it.

Uni- glad you are doing well. I wonder if baby's routines change.. I feel a lot of movement at night in bed and after eating. It used to be a lot early morning but not so much now. My book says babies in womb are like us- sometimes they just have lazy days and sometimes active ones!

Mack- hope you're doing great.

Dr. appt. is tomorrow and GD blood test.. I won't at all be shocked if I test too high with how I have been eating..nothing but carbs and sugar really.

Inviv- keep on resting up and let yourself be pampered this week. So glad all is okay. :)


----------



## caz_hills

Hi Hopie - have you got GD or are they checking for it? I hope it's ok. All I crave is sweet stuff too - literally about to reach for the biscuit tin right now!

Good day here - working but not to stressful. Getting lots of kicks tonight which is nice - love feeling baby wriggle!


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Hopie, sending good thoughts that you pass your GD test with flying colours today.


----------



## hopie2015

Inviv- how are you feeling? Are you on total bed rest or partial? Thanks for asking- appt. went well. They had me at 24 wks in the system though and not 28! So I didn't get the gd test. They gave me the awful looking orange drink to have in 2 wks and go back. I was hoping it was just a blood test! 
When do you have your gd test?

Uni- I saw on other board what you said. I know it is so hard but please try not to worry about any of those problems the poster mentioned that could happen with gd. That is if gd isn't caught or isn't under control, and your's is. So trust all will be fine. Sounds like the insulin is going well?

My dr wasn't concerned with taking count kicks, which surprised me. Said it is good I am feeling baby often. Baby has definitely grown as the flutters are feeling more like kicks now.. it is so cool, isn't it?!

Caz- how are you feeling now? Did you have your gd test?
Mack- how about you? And Sweety hope you're doing well.

Another weekend is here and it has been gorgeous in the city! So happy to be back here for a week. If only the temps could stay in the 70s for us all summer!


----------



## mackjess

Hi hopie, Hi everyone! Just busy and tired and DH is travelling. I will catch up after he gets back and I'm not too tired to type. :)


----------



## Uni tsi

Hopie, refrigerate that drink. It's much better cold. "Better" in this case is still not good, but it does go down easier cold. 

Thanks for your kind and reassuring words. I did start to freak myself out a little, and searching google etc but then I decided I'd just ask my doctor about it next appointment. Maybe he just said that to her to get her to take it seriously. 

In a totally selfish way, I'm kind of glad everyone is getting to the point where they're having to think about diabetes. I think about it all the time, and it's nice to finally have everyone discussing it lol Of course, I hope for everyone they don't have to deal with it. But, you're right, as long as it's under control the outcomes are the same as if nondiabetic. It does make me worry though, because I already had a loss, even though it wasn't diabetes related. I just try not to talk about it on the other board because I don't want to scare anyone. Even though it wasn't related, and my numbers were and are really well under control, it's hard not to equate the two. Especially since there wasn't really a good explanation about why. But, I think stress hormones are actually also very dangerous so I want to be careful I don't bring anyone undue stress about their blood sugar... 

Mack, I've been sleeping on average about 10 hours a night! So, I understand what you're saying about being tired. I got a job offer this week that would have gone from July to early Sept, and it would have been a really fun project. But, I had to weigh my values - sleep in every day or earn some extra money. I picked sleep! lol


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Hopie, on one hand I'm glad you were able to put off the test but on the other it might have been better to have it over with. Now you're on countdown until the next time. I'm on partial bedrest; my consultant doesn't believe that full bedrest makes a significant difference but she strongly believes that cutting out stress (and any lifting) is the way to go.

Mack, I'm with you being tired and busy, even though I haven't done anything in a week. I need a mid-afternoon nap to keep me human; I don't know how I'd be coping if I was at work.

Uni, having no proper answers to what happened is hard -- it makes you neurotic and fearful (I know this from experience). Hang in there, and give yourself permission to panic when you need to.

Me, my consultant has started me on nightly progesterone pessaries to control the cramping. I can't say it's made too much difference; I'm still having a lot of Braxton Hicks.


----------



## Uni tsi

Invivo, I'm glad to hear you're able to take it easy.


----------



## caz_hills

Afternoon naps sound the best!

Uni so sorry you've got GD. Some people can really dramatise stuff. I asked on the kids board about my sons concentration and someone said I should get him tested for ADHD. It freaked me out - he is just young and struggles to concentrate so I really had to filter it!

All well here I think/hope - baby moving quite a bit so I'm not formally counting kicks. But loving the evening time wriggles that he/she does and knowing they are there.

Invivo - hope the BH are calming down with the meds. I get them some times and I do find them freaky. I know it's your body preparing but they do feel very like contractions.

Mack - hope your three year old is giving you a rest. It's so tough with a toddler too! My son is full on all day - well except today as he got up at 450 so he is having a nap. Never happens but he so needed it - poor chap was exhausted! x


----------



## Uni tsi

Thanks Caz, I'm actually the one who needs to filter myself so I don't overly dramatize GD for other people. :dohh: I know most of the time perfect blood sugar control leads to good outcomes. But, background risk is still background risk. And even with perfect control, my OB described it like turning the volume up; all the risks become greater. But, I try to avoid being the little black rain cloud of gloom! because I know most of the time, it works out for most people even if they don't control their blood sugar. So, I'm hoping this time I get to be "most people" instead of one of the unlucky ones.

That is so awful she jumped straight to ADHD. :rollseyes: I think it's pretty normal for young kids to have trouble concentrating on boring stuff, like school. Maybe if we made school less boring, fewer kids would be diagnosed with attention problems? lol


----------



## hopie2015

Glad everyone is doing well!
Thank you Uni.. I will make sure that gross drink is as cold as possible. OH put it in the fridge right when we got home thinking it would help make it go down.
You are doing everything right..just remember that, and talk to your doctor with concerns/fears. Both you and Inviv are so incredibly brave and strong after your losses, it is amazing and inspiring to me. I truly believe you will be one of 'the most people' this time as you so more than deserve. 
Everyone's in my prayers for safe, complication free deliveries.

I'm envious of sleeping 10 hours a night! Sleep is so hard for me but last night finally got over 7 hours straight.
Inviv- great it is just partial bed rest and the lack of stress from work and the lifting surely will help..and lots of good sleep!

Caz- the wriggling movements are soo cool. Even though baby wakes me up at 4:30am every day wriggling around! 
Mack- sure hope hubby is home now and you can get some good r&r time.

Third tri seems to have brought back some nausea for me.. ugh. But dr. assures me won't be anywhere near as bad as it was!


----------



## Sweety21

And we are having a :blue:
After much wait we finally could see baby properly and his wee bits . Although, the technician was not allowed to say anything she was pretty helpful and tried very hard to get full face of baby. But, baby was lazy bum and was sleeping. I even tried to have coke and see if he could change position but, instead he flipped face down. Anyways, I am happy that finally we could get to raise one of each.
 



Attached Files:







DSC_3282.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 2









DSC_3286.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 3









DSC_3290.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mackjess

Awe congrats sweetie!! I was so sure it was a girl. I think one of each is wonderful, although I was kinda looking forward to being a boy mom if it had worked out that way. :haha: He will be your sweet little prince and I bet big sis will be gaga over him.Yay!

Uni-I don't think you over dramatize, but maybe I'm the same way? People will reassure me everything will be OK when I talk about different scenarios, and it's not that I'm all doom and gloom, but I like to consider all possibilities. It actually helps me long as I don't let the what ifs stress me out. I feel less stressed thinking about what if this happens, OK I will handle it, and if then things are fine it's a bonus. For me it helps to be a bit emotionally/mentally prepared long as I don't spend too much time dwelling on things.

Hopie, DH is out again until Friday. Ugh. BUT I should have all the furniture for DS room finished Wednesday, and painting a few tiny accent pieces pink for DS nursery on Thursday. I work from home while Finn is at daycare Mon-Wed, I took Thursday off and the only day I go into the office (ie have to wear real pants) is Friday. This should be his last trip so I hope I hang in there til then. Usually I do ok keeping up but bending over is a little harder with my backbrace but if I don't wear it I pay for it the next day. Finn is better about helping me pick stuff up but I have a dog and a toddler so it's gonna still happen a lot. I would ask the in-laws to come by and help but my Father in law is having some heart issues. He went to the doc the week before last, in the hosp 3 days last week, then back to the ER 2 days after he got out. It's a treatable infection, but it's been causing him some pain, so I don't want to stress them out more. 

Invivo are you still team green? I forgot (prego brain) I hope you are feeling better and resting up.

I wish I could sleep, I wake up every morning about 3-4 am to potty and I can't fall back asleep. I've started just staying up and logging into work early and might try that this week. I will be done working about 2 hours before I normally pick Finn up (I still let him sleep late and don't take him to daycare til about 9) so I should be able to catch a 90 min afternoon nap. Going to try that this week to see if it helps my energy. 

Caz did you do your GD test? Mine is Thursday afternoon so I'll have to start laying off the sugar Weds. I'm nervous about mine.


----------



## Sweety21

Mack, thank you so much. Even I was thinking he is she but, when I saw willy like thing&#12288;last scan I waskinda sure it is a boy. It's actually difficult for me to picture myself as boy's mom it's an alien feeling (hope you understand what I am trying to say). I am glad I am having boy but,&#12288;it's difficult for me to get hang of it. I am trying to keep positive feelingsthinking about my hubby and all the fun he could have with his son. And glad dd will be his only princess he won't have to share this bond witg another dd.
And you are doing great job DH being away and still managing everything is an achievement in itself. Hope this would be his last trip and you won't have to stress alot


----------



## mackjess

Well I'm not so sure about that. By "keeping up" I mean we're all alive, clean and fed. :) My furn project could've been done in a long weekend pre prego, but I only work on it an hour or two a night and have had several days I did nothing on it. We're eating wayyyyy too much take out and frozen food, and I have piles of clean laundry all over the place. :haha: I'll be glad when I'm done with my proj and can focus on putting stuff away and organizing it.

I totally get your feelings. I am excited about and also very nervous about a little girl this time around.


----------



## Uni tsi

Sweety, congrats on a boy! What a cute profile he has, and there is no mistaking the boy bits in the second shot lol I'm so happy for you! It's understandable to be a bit nervous wondering how you'll be in mothering a boy, but I am confident you will do an outstanding job of it :flow:

Mack, sorry to hear hubby is out of town again. But I'm super glad for you that you only have to wear real pants once a week :) I'm working from home at the moment too. It's so nice, isn't it? And, as long as the piles of laundry laying around are clean piles, in my book that's pretty darn good! 

Hopie, I haven't made it to third tri yet, but I'm having the odd twinges of nausea again too. Sorry to hear you're also dealing with that. I even asked one of my doctors about it, cause I thought it might be related to the meds I was on, but she said it was just a thing that happens to some of us. Oh joy. Well, it isn't as bad as it was so, I hope both of us keep feeling mostly good. 

I gave myself a scare this morning, or rather baby did. I'm used to feeling her kick in between the time DH leaves for work and when I get up a couple hours later. I slept in a bit today, and when I woke up suddenly realized I hadn't felt her kick in those several hours at all. Normally, whenever I wake up to roll over she gets a few in before I fall back to sleep. But I'd felt nothing. I grabbed for my doppler and gave a listen, and there she was just kicking away at the placenta. It was just the position she was in, and everything was ok. So glad for that doppler, cause waking up and not feeling anything would have been a huge trigger for me otherwise. 

Even with the anterior placenta, I can feel this baby kicks so much more than before in my previous pregnancy. I'm hoping that's a really good sign. I'm worried I don't let her nap enough though because I constantly do kick counts all day long and if she goes more than two hours at any point during the day without ten kicks I drink something cold to wake her up. She's probably thinking "just let me take a nap already!" lol


----------



## caz_hills

Mack - I've not been offered a GD test. Not sure if they do them as standard in the UK? They take bloods and urine every time I see the midwife so I guess they check then?

I'm like you, up every night and struggle to get back to sleep. I guess I'm getting used to sleepless nights already!

Sweety congrats on the boys scan! Great pics! So exciting to see baby, shame he was sleeping but hopefully you will have a good sleep per!

Uni - I spoke to the midwife about kick counts at my apt yesterday. She said try not to focus too much on them - just get used to their rough pattern and follow it. It's so hard to do though I know - since our losses in paranoid! I often have a fizzy cold drink and try and wake baby too. They will get us back soon and wake us up!

Yawn - our boy woke at 550 again today. He will be exhausted after school poor little chap. Tired now &#55357;&#56852;&#55357;&#56875; x


----------



## Sweety21

Mack, lol. At end of the day that's what our goal is isn't it. Everything, will fall in place and trust me even though I am sahm I am still way behind in chores. Frankly, don't even care. It gets done when I have time.

Uni, thanks for compliments. I waa really surprised but, I am sure I will get hang of it. 
what a scare btw, It's difficult to relax and specially having anterior placenta must be difficult. The little girl knows how to hide in there and I even though you are waking her up alot she will take revenge when she is born. lol. Mine didn't allow me to sleep for atleast 6months.

caz, thanks hun. We are same dd woke up at 6am and have to get up with her. Hardly got any sleep. Only good thing is we don't have school run yet. Hope lil champ and you ge some rest.


----------



## Uni tsi

Maybe I'll get lucky, and she'll want to catch up on all that missing sleep once she is born? lol But more likely you're all right and she'll get her revenge lol 

I know I should be more laid back about kick counts, but my OCD has gone into overdrive. I know your doctor is right Caz, but it's just easier to log them then not too. I think I'm more functional in daily life when I do it, even if it is a little neurotic. The phone app helps a bunch though, otherwise it probably would interfere with my daily functioning. 

DH surprised me yesterday by getting all the furniture I wanted :D We're still waiting on the dresser to be delivered but we have everything else now. It looks great! I feel a lot more calm about things now that the nursery is furnished.


----------



## mackjess

Well I hope my GD test went ok. It gave me horrible heartburn so the queasy came back. Feeling out of sorts tonight. Anyone else feel that way on testing day? Just kind of shaky at times and tire extra easily.

Officially did nothing this weekd!! We have a friend coming over Sunday to help move the rooms around so I really hope I have the furniture done by then. I just have to do wipe on poly, which is really easy. Went to the reg doc today and I had a double ear infection and bronchitis. Took tomorrow off to rest. DH is catching an earlier flight. He was going to be home late night, but now he'll be in time to pick up Finn so I can keep resting tomorrow night. Bless him.

Sorry for so much whining! Gah. Had another scan and baby girl was super cute. She played with her feet the whole time and measured at 70%.


----------



## Uni tsi

Mack, I don't think you have anything to apologize for. I think I whine like ten times more than you ever do, and you put up with me! lol 

Thanks for mentioning wipe on poly. I have an heirloom rocker to restore, and I've been trying to figure out the easiest way. I don't want to strip it. It's only a little older than me, I think it's probably a poly finish. Am I correct to assume that with wipe on poly, I could just do an overcoat? 

Wow your symptoms sound awful! I'm glad you get to rest some. I bet you're really glad to see hubby. I'm glad he gets to come back a few hours early!


----------



## caz_hills

Mack poor you being unwell. So glad hubbie is flying home now - means you can take a break. It's so tough with a toddler isn't it!

We have had a tummy bug all week - our boy got it, then me and now hubbie. I was worried about baby so came to the dr and heard the heart beat so he/she is fine! Hubbie is wiped out and can't do anything (men, I just got on with it!)!!!!

Uni - how are you doing? x


----------



## Sweety21

ohh mack. Hope you get all the rest you need. And ya it's our right to whin on here. Don't need to be sorry. 

caz, that sounds awful. Here is hoping you don't have it very bad. And yeah men do complain alot when they are sick. While we women, get on it and continue to work our ass. Wish they could have experience of pregnancy and delivery.

I have appointment tomorrow hope it goes well.


----------



## Uni tsi

Caz, I'm doing pretty well, thank you for asking :) I just gave myself a scare thinking baby hadn't moved in a while, but when I drank some cold water and sat down she just finished kicking three times within five minutes, so I calmed down already because I think we'll easily get to ten in the allotted time frame. Otherwise, everything is going great! Sorry to hear about your tummy bug. That sounds awful! I hope you make a quick recovery!!!

Sweety, I have the feeling your appointment will go very well tomorrow! :flow: Be sure to let us know :)


----------



## caz_hills

Good luck tomorrow sweety! Hope it goes well.

Baby is kicking me so badly tonight - it's making me jump!


----------



## hopie2015

Sweety- just wrote to you on other board. Congrats on your baby boy!!! I think that is wonderful you will have a boy and a girl.. like Mack! :) Amazing photos.

Mack- sorry you got bronchitis..ugh. Good you can work from home while ds is in daycare. You need lots and lots of rest this weekend. I think trying to nap every afternoon is great idea. I'm going to try also, as every single morning for the past 3 weeks I wake up at 4am as well and can never get back to sleep. Rest up and feel better soon. Has the heat been bad in Midwest?

Caz- sorry you guys were all sick too. Hope the tummy bug is long gone and so cool you have been feeling so many kicks. Me too the other night.. it was unreal!

Inviv- how are you doing? Hope all is very well.

Uni- so amazing your hubby found the furniture 50% off..that is huge savings. Must feel great to have nursery finished. Enjoy!
I totally understand why you like to count kicks so much. 
The other night baby was moving around like crazy..like rolls and stuff. I couldn't believe it! Then yesterday I didnt feel movement from the morning until about 5pm, so I started to worry. Then in the evening felt movement again and was so relieved and now today he/she is v. active! So I guess like said here, it is their position sometimes? And I also read that some days babies are like us and just want lazy days and some days more active.
But yes, i do think that is a great sign you feel baby so often.

My next appt is next Wed. for gd test and a scan. 
Excited for a beautiful weather weekend here- going strawberry picking and fresh ice cream! The nausea seems a bit better now, but yea I guess some of us just unlucky to have it return a bit, though dr. assures me our nausea will not be any where as bad as it was!


----------



## Sweety21

Thanks all. Scan went well and baby was measuring little bigger than normal but, doc said not to worry he is still in limits. He was measuring 1067gms at 25.5 weeks. 

Uni, your lo surely knows how to scare momma out. But, glad she swung into action right away.

Hopie, glad to hear from you. Good luck for appointment. I have my screening next Monday. fx both our appointments go well. Howz is your mother now? And hopr your nausea doesn't get very bad as doc said. 
About raising boy and girl. I am kinda not sure how I am going to handle a boy. It's kind of alien feeling for me. But, I am happy that dh gets to share father son bond along with father daughter bond.


----------



## Uni tsi

Yeah, she sure is good at giving me a fright lol I think she's starting to settle into a new routine of being quite in the morning and by night time really active. If that's the case, then I think once I adjust in a few days it won't seem so scary every time. 

I'm glad to hear your boy's measuring in the range of normal. Your big healthy boy <3 That's sweet of you to think about your DH ahead of yourself but I understand the mother/son bond is enjoyable too :flow:


----------



## caz_hills

Hopie your weekend sounds lovely! Mmmm strawberry picking lovely :)

Uni - baby sounds like they are getting into a little routine. LO is def more active in the evenings for me too - it's 10 pm nearly here now and when I'm actually sitting down and resting it moves loads.

Sweety glad the baby is measuring well. All fab news!

I've done loads of washing of baby clothes today and tomorrow will do some more on sorting some toys out and putting them into cupboards in the nursery. Just trying to get organised! My mind can never rest until jobs are done and I just look in the nursery and its full of dusty boxes from the loft, I hate it!


----------



## Sweety21

Oh is it? If that's the case then I hope you get used to her routine and have a relaxed time instead of scare. It's actually difficult not to get scared. I was worrying because, baby didn't move in evening today but, as soon as I went to bed. There he was kicking me like football. lol.

caz, it's wonderful you are already getting so much done. I am trying to find some gender neutral old clothes of dd so, I can use it. Still long way to go.


----------



## mackjess

Passed my gd test. Woot! Hope everyone had a good fathers day.


----------



## hopie2015

Mack- that is wonderful news!! Hope you guys had a great Father's day.

Sweety- I was told baby measuring big as well, which surprised me as was not even showing a few weeks ago! So great baby is measuring great with you and I've had friends who said they have no idea what exactly they would do with boys..they were so set with having girls and all of those friends went on to have 2 or 3 boys and all say that being a mother to a son is absolutely amazing..they couldn't even imagine having daughters now!
My mom is doing quite better, thanks so much for asking. Able to stop the iv antibiotics after many months and we go to doctor today hoping infection is all gone and she was able to walk 2 miles, which is amazing! 

I know what you mean about not feeling baby a couple hours and then lying down at night and baby starts kicking like a football!

I can't stop waking up at 4am. Almost 2 months now. Baby starts rolling around at that time and I guess I just can't sleep more than 6 hours in this pregnancy!

Caz- great you are sorting through clothes, etc. I haven't started a thing yet and think probably at 8th month it will hit me and I'll start buying, etc. I wish I knew people with old baby stuff!

Uni- yes, sounds like baby is settling into a new routine. :) hope the insulin is going well. So glad it is perfect weather in northeast so we can keep on walking outside!

Inviv- sure hope you are doing well and feeling good. You're in our thoughts.

30 weeks tomorrow. Yay! :)


----------



## Sweety21

Mack, yay for Passing GD test. 

Hopie, thanks alot for reassurance. That ismuch needed arthe moment. I started shopping so, hopefully it will cheer me up. 
I am so glad to know your mom is doing good. Now you can relax and enjoy&#12288;your pregnancy. Fx everything&#12288;stays this way.
Hope all the big baby thing is just a guess work and we end up having average babies. But, boy am I being kicked? it's not a word. I am literally manhandled from inside I should say. I am short so that doesn't help either I am sure baby is all squished in there. Yay for 30 weeks.


----------



## Uni tsi

YAY mack :) I'm very glad to hear you passed! 

I ended up going over to the hospital last night, after baby was too quiet for too long. She was active all day, but by evening she only kicked 5 times in two hours during a time when normally she's pretty active. So I drank a big glass of cold water and still nothing. So, I listened to see if I could hear her kicking with the doppler, and still nothing. By then I was getting really worried, it had been about four hours so I called the after hours number for my OB and they sent me over to the emergency room. On the way there, she started to kick but not very strongly at all. Not strong enough to really be reassuring at that point. Plus, I was really close to the hospital by then and really needed to pee :dohh: The hospital was the closest bathroom so I went on in. They said I'd made the right call and were glad to see me, even though it turned out after monitoring that she was perfectly fine. She'd just gotten herself into a weird position. Right before I was about to be discharged she switched positions and I could feel her kicking up a storm. Cheeky girl! 

I have the feeling I'll be making a few more trips like that over the next couple months. It was worth it for the reassurance. I wish she'd turn all the way around though so her hands and face were by my placenta, instead of her little feet.


----------



## Sweety21

Oh no Uni. That must be really hard. But, so so glad everything is fine. I really pray you don't have to make so many trips and she is always kicking you. And I agree you did a good job going immediately to hospital.


----------



## Uni tsi

Thank you sweety! Tonight she is being very agreeable and kicking nonstop. I like it a lot better this way!


----------



## hopie2015

Uni- so glad all is ok.. I just wrote you on other board. Glad they were wonderful at hospital too. Definitely just go whenever concerned. I remember that day I didn't feel anything for 6 hours until night. I guess it is the position they go into sometimes.

Caz- you are making me get motivated. I have done nothing for baby yet!

Sweety- thanks so much.. I pray both my parents stay well and can meet my baby and baby can grow to know them..that is my biggest wish. I never had grandparents and know I am older but hope baby can have grandparents for a while. 
Yes, I remember one friend told her doctor -- 'a boy?? are you sure?? I have no idea what to do with a boy?!' Now she has 2 and said she couldn't imagine anything else. And so sweet you think of that with your hubby. I bet he is over the moon. I think having one of each is just wonderful...and they fight less!

Manhandled...lol. Baby sure is active. I read the movements we should feel a bit less as the weeks go on since there is less room in there for them? I was laughing on the train yesterday as baby was going crazy with movement...I am still getting used to this!

Mack- how is your FIL doing? Sounds like he is getting good care and I sure hope he is much better soon.

Scan tomorrow and the dreaded orange drink gd test... Wake me up when it's over?!


----------



## Uni tsi

hopie2015 said:


> I read the movements we should feel a bit less as the weeks go on since there is less room in there for them?

I just wanted to clarify, no! You should never feel less movement. I heard this erroneous info last time, and it's part of the reason for my loss because I thought it was ok that there was decreased movement and didn't rush over to the ER, thinking things were fine since I could feel her just a little even though not as much as usual, thinking I'd just wait till morning to see how she was doing :cry: I've been sure to get real clarity on this now, and what I understand is that the movements might not feel as sharp (less manhandled, maybe?) but there should be just as many of them and they should still feel consistent. If it feels like a decrease in movement, go right away :hugs: Or, and this is one I'm still having trouble wrapping my head around, if it suddenly feels like a huge increase in movement, that can also be a warning sign. 

Sorry if I'm coming off as extreme. I just don't know why some sources tell women there will be less movement. It's a very dangerous idea. Hopie, hopefully you will never even need to know this <3 but I wanted to make sure you had the truth just in case :hugs:

Speaking of movement, she sure was active last night, even waking me up several times! :thumbup: She's getting into this laying diagonally pattern, I wonder if she's getting ready to turn? 

Hopie, you'll have to let us know what you think of the orange drink. I've heard the clear one is actually the worst flavor, so hopefully orange won't be so bad. FX you pass with flying colors!


----------



## caz_hills

Hi girls,

Uni I agree - I thought that they might have less room but they move as much as before. I really hope you don't have to rush to Er again but they said the same to me when I went with my son - if you're worried, Go! They prefer people to check in rather than wait and something happen. I worry if I feel less movement, I always do but thankfully it's been ok so far.

Hopie - hope the scan goes alright. I'm not that organised, just trying to get ahead!

Had a rubbish day today. My son - nearly five - was really grumpy and didn't want to eat his dinner, wouldn't do anything I asked him to. He can be so strongly motivated now it's tough. So he barely ate a thing :( We moved on and had a nice remainder of the evening but he really tests me. I think he was tired but sometimes he is so head strong and when I'm tired it's tougher x


----------



## Uni tsi

Caz sorry your son was being a pill :hugs:


----------



## hopie2015

Uni- wow- I had no idea. That is the problem with books/reading on-line.. I obviously didn't get the info right. Thank you for clarifying it for me. I can totally see how anyone would think a little less movement as you did was fine. And then too much movement is also a warning sign? I wish my doctor would explain that. The past 24 hours baby has been moving like crazy..i mean it is unreal. Good thing I have a scan today.
This is tricky. I guess I just pay good attention and keep the faith all will be okay. Thank you again for clarifying. I wish my doctor explained these things as well as you do!

Caz- thanks..can't wait til appt. is over. I hope ds acts a little better for you today! 

Still feel sick so have no idea how am drinking that nasty drink at 2:00. I think I need back on the pizza/bread diet! All the fruit and protein I've tried to eat is not digesting.

Inviv- thinking of you and hope you and babies are well.

Thanks again, all!


----------



## Uni tsi

Hopie, although I don't like how I came by the information, I am glad I can share it with you now <3 Ideally, kick counts lead to lots of feelings of reassurance, so please don't be too alarmed. 

To be honest, I'm confused by the "too much movement" part of it too. I don't think you probably have anything to worry about with the movements you describe. Baby is supposed to be active pretty regularly and as they get bigger it's easier to feel every little wiggle. Again, it's all about what is normal for your baby. If your baby generally gives 10 kicks in five minutes that wouldn't be anything to be alarmed about. If baby suddenly started giving (arbitrary example) 50 kicks in five minutes, it would probably be good to go get checked out. 

Reduced movements is one everyone is told to watch for, but it's still hard to get a good explanation of what that means. There's not much out there yet on increased movements, except on some of the full term loss support threads and one British kick count nonprofit organization I found. This website was very helpful in explaining it: https://www.kickscount.org.uk/mums/your-babys-movements/what-is-increased-fetal-movement/

As for me, I think baby has turned head down now because yesterday all the kicks were down below and now I'm feeling it all at the top. Or, she's got her hands above her head punching me lol


----------



## caz_hills

Uni this is so useful thank you. I especially like on the link where you can see kicks by what week you are. 

Exciting that baby might have turned. Head down is good!!! I def feel kicks up in my chest and my midwife said that baby is head down. I also do feel little kicks further down but I guess that's wriggle their hands!!!!

Hopie - was your test today? How did it go?

My DS was in such a better mood today yay! We had a lovely afternoon after school - he ate well, read his book for homework and was a little star. I think he overslept yesterday, I had to wake him at 0730 am, so tonight he didn't fall asleep until 9. Expecting another tired day tomorrow!

X


----------



## mackjess

Uni I'm so sorry but thanks for letting us know. I think with increased I think you just have to be in tune with your baby. AB seems to have 1 or 2 very active days where I'm like lordy girl, then she'll have a quiet day. I still feel the flutters but less manhandling. So glad I have the doppler for both times, but I'm getting used to it now. Today is the 3rd, quiet day, so I'll be checking in with the doppler later this eve. ;)

And yes, if any doubt any of us should call or go in. I called about a lot of things with Finn since I was so terrified I got pregnant with him so close to after my miscarriage. It seems practitioners are happy to give good news and would rather that than if we waited and it could have been different. I never once felt like a bother (well I thought I was) but they'd always reassure me and I felt totally better.


----------



## Uni tsi

Mack, don't trust the doppler too much! It can offer false reassurance. Although, I do find mine can be helpful to "hear" the kicks I can't feel. Hope your little one is getting active again. Mine has only had five kicks the past hour and a half. I'm starting to get nervous again :wacko: Guess I'll have to drink something and wake her up! 

Caz I'm glad you found the link useful. I hadn't noticed that week by week link, thanks for bringing it to my attention! Glad to hear your little guy was more cooperative today :) hopefully, tomorrow will go more smoothly then you expect 

.... Just as I was about to post this, she finally kicked again. Feels like she's gotten back into her diagonal breech position again with her tiny feet behind the placenta :dohh:


----------



## Sweety21

Uni, thanks for info. We all understand why you know so much and glad we can get first hand info from you.

Caz, we all have days like that. I cried today because my dd gave me such a hard time for wearing the clothes she wanted. And this is not first time she did it. She is head strong too. 

Hopie, totally get what you mean by getting to know grandparents. Theyare definitely important part of kids life. 
I am kind of getting my head wrapped around the idea of having a boy so hopefully When he arrives I will be prepared mentally.

Just saw a post of baby&#8217;s arrival on other board at 30 weeks. I am kind of in panic mode now.


----------



## mackjess

Sweety, little boys are awesome. He will steal your heart like no other. I wouldn't be worried about a thing. :D


----------



## Sweety21

Thanks mack. How are you doing?


----------



## hopie2015

Mack - hope you're feeling your baby girl more today.
I agree- whatever the concern, we need to call and get checked out.

Uni- such a helpful website. Thank you so much for always sharing your wisdom and knowledge. 

Sweety- I just saw the first September snuggler baby arrived. Wow!!
I have not prepared one thing for baby yet. Sounds like it was just early labor out of the blue?
As Mack said, all I hear is how wonderful it is having a little boy, so you will immediately come to know that I truly believe.

Inviv- thinking of you!!


Thankfully my nausea is taking a break finally and I'm able to eat well today. 

Caz- yes, had appt. thanks. Always so happy when those are over. :)
Baby weighed 3 pounds yesterday with 152 heart rate! Still no left kidney seen but this doctor also was very upbeat about it. Strange I see a different doctor now in the practice each time.
My amniotic fluid is a bit low, so have to watch that. They told me I am dehydrated and I knew from being so sick this week I wasn't drinking water, so have to up to 10-12 glasses a day somehow. Yuck! Fluids are so hard for me still.
The orange drink wasn't too terrible-- oh told me to hold my nose and chug fast. Fx I passed!


----------



## caz_hills

Thanks Sweety - we do SO much for our LO's and I feel ta never enough. He got annoyed at me today as I said I wouldn't buy him a magazine thing he wanted. We buy one a week and we have had it - cue melt down and I'm horrible to him etc - makes me so sad :(

I totally agree with everyone - any fears of concerns we should call, that's what the professionals are there for xxxxx

Hopie - it's so tough to be dehydrated - I hate having to drink loads of water. Glad your appetite is back though.

Arrival at 30 weeks - wow. We are so close to that.


----------



## Uni tsi

Someone from the snugglers already had their baby? Oh my goodness, I'm so excited to go see who, and hoping everything went ok for them. I've been preparing like crazy this past week, and hearing news like that just increases my urgency. My hospital bag is packed, and I've been urging hubby to pack his as well, because last time he wanted me to pack it for him and I forgot to include any shoes so he was stuck in work boots the whole time :dohh: Although I don't really expect to be early, it would be nice if I go naturally the day before my induction is scheduled :) But I do like having everything ready, it increases my sense of control. 

Caz, I can't imagine having a little person upset with me about something silly like a magazine. I'm so sensitive to everything at the moment, that would probably make me cry! I hope he goes back to being sweet soon, and just stays that way for a while :hugs: 

Hopie, try a little fruit juice mixed with mostly water. I find having some flavor makes a huge difference for me. Even if it's just a squirt of lime juice, I find it so much easier to get down. Fruit infusions can be fun too.


----------



## caz_hills

I might pack my hospital bag this weekend..... Just in case..... I don't have any nappies yet but I suppose they are easy to buy. My parents went away to the states for three weeks yesterday and I was thinking what happens if baby comes, crazy thought although very unrealistic! x


----------



## hopie2015

Caz, I know- crazy to think but I guess it is realistic! I still have not done one thing. 

Uni- thanks for the suggestion.. I will try that. I can't believe how much I hate any fluids now and this nausea being back is a pain. But nothing like the hypermesis! Arent we so luckyin NEast the weather has been beautiful with no humidity really so far. I love it! They told me to be more careful in summertime and up to 12 glasses a day. yikes.

Hope everyone has a great, relaxing weekend. Dr. called with gd results and I have to call back soon..ugh.

Happy Friday!


----------



## Uni tsi

I am pleased the weather has been cooler! I want it to stop raining though so I can go to a pick-your-own strawberry place today. Not sure how well it will work for me bending over to pick strawberries HA! But I really want some. I guess I'll have to bring a friend to pick them for me :haha:

fx they are good results hopie!!


----------



## hopie2015

Uni- hope you get to the strawberry farm..that's great! We went last wknd but they were closed.

Bad news on test. I failed. I go back Thursday for the dreadful 3 hour test.
I always have had low blood sugar (hypoglycemic) but i guess that doesnt matter during pregnancy. i wonder if one reason I feel so incredibly tired. 
She told me to just watch my sugar until i test next Thursday.
This diet will be hard since I'm sick again and only bread, pasta and pizza go down okay. 
Oh well. Had a feeling.

Hope everyone has fun wknd plans. :)


----------



## Uni tsi

Hopie, I'm so sorry to hear that. FX the 3-hour test goes better. IDK if it will work for you, but I find sauteed summer squash with butter pleases my carb cravings without actually having all the carbs. Some people have better luck with whole grain breads and pasta. Maybe you can find a pizza place with whole grain crusts? 

I did not make it for strawberries because apparently the season just ended! Glad I got some last week while I had the chance. I might try to pick blueberries tomorrow. At least I won't have to bend down as much for them lol 



hopie2015 said:


> Uni- hope you get to the strawberry farm..that's great! We went last wknd but they were closed.
> 
> Bad news on test. I failed. I go back Thursday for the dreadful 3 hour test.
> I always have had low blood sugar (hypoglycemic) but i guess that doesnt matter during pregnancy. i wonder if one reason I feel so incredibly tired.
> She told me to just watch my sugar until i test next Thursday.
> This diet will be hard since I'm sick again and only bread, pasta and pizza go down okay.
> Oh well. Had a feeling.
> 
> Hope everyone has fun wknd plans. :)


----------



## Sweety21

I just wrote a long post and instead of submit&#12288;i clicked previous.Oh well, I will try other time. 

Hopie, that's bad news but, hopefully 3hours test might be better. This time I don't have to do it but, last time it was horrible drinking&#12288;that thing and that too with lots of nausea. 
Hope it's easier on you. Good luck.

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## mackjess

Hopie I hope the three hour test goes better. I got my furniture done. I made the album public for a bit on Facebook if you want to check it out.

https://m.facebook.com/home.php?_rdr#!/learjess/albums/10209883661232699/?ref=bookmarks

And this momma is going to bed. Sprinkle is Sunday at my house since my friend is moving next week. I'll catch up after I get some rest. :)


----------



## Uni tsi

WOW mack! Finn's room looks amazing! I love the look of Annabel's dresser too!


----------



## caz_hills

Awesome - you're so practical!


----------



## Sweety21

Wow. It looks amazing. Good job mack. Love the combination.


----------



## mackjess

Thanks ladies. Uni-I forgot to answer your question about the footlocker. I used a wipe-on poly which was soooo super easy. I found a few videos to watch, used a 320 grit sandpaper to smooth it, the tack cloth was the best suggestion ever from the video (its a cheesecloth that is sticky with wax and really gets all the dust off) and did the poly. I was amazed. I think the poly was the thing I was most nervous about but I did 2 coats and the dressers are smooth and hard. Exactly what I wanted for a kid's room! It's verrrry smelly though. I had it in the garage with the door halfway open and fans behind me to blow the air out. 

None of it was fun though. :haha: I won't become one of those furniture addicts after this. Loved that it's hand me down furniture from family and that it looks cute in my boy's room because he LOVES his room so that part was special. And just because that furniture will be Annabel's big kid/tween set I didn't want it to not look good in Finn's room now. Thank goodness his big kid/tween/grown up set is DH's old one that we use in our guest room and it's still in near perfect shape. Yayyy I won't have to do anything to it.

Sweety I hate it when that happens! I have such a bad prego brain too that I can only respond well to posters on the same page so when it happens after I've read a prev page to reply I get so mad. :D


----------



## Sweety21

I am at screening appointment. Scared. Wish me luck ladies.


----------



## Uni tsi

Sweety, thinking of you and hoping all is well :hugs: I get so nervous in the waiting room right before appointments, I sometimes start to cry. I hope you're experiencing the relief that comes from a good appointment. Let us know how it went!


----------



## hopie2015

Sweety- I sure hope your screening appt. went very well. Hope to hear from you soon. I know--- I get soo nervous while there. 

Mack- you have some talent!! Beautiful work! So none of it was fun? ha. but surely worth it! 

Uni- I'm reading blueberries are super low on the sugar level, so I'm going to go blueberry picking in July too! You are such a wealth of information and on the other board too with the girls dx'd with gd now. Thank you so very much. I can't wait til my 3 hr test is over Thursday. I'm starting to eat low carb/sugar now and love the squash tip..I'm going to make that this week. I'm hoping my dehydration that week from feeling so sick led to higher glucose level but who the heck knows.
How was your wknd?

Hope everyone is feeling good. i have the worst insomnia..simply cant sleep more than 3 hours a night now. No pain or anything, just don't want to sleep!


----------



## Sweety21

Uni and Hopie, thanks alot. Everything went welland baby was measuring perfect. His organs and all other measurement seemed good. I was so relieved after 45 minutes into that screening room. 

Got the Rhogam shot also, it was and is painful but, it's for my own good so have to deal with it. 
Anyone rh -ve here?

Hopie, insomnia? oh gosh. It sucks. I do have days when I have it but, next day I sleep like hell. Hope it get's better with time. Oh, I have heard my sil complain about insomnia when she was carrying a boy. Just a co-incident may be. I know you are team yellow so, just saying.


----------



## mackjess

Sweety I thought I posted a good luck last night, but I must have not got it. :haha: I'm glad the appt went well. I usually do fine in the days leading up to them, but when it gets close to the actual time I get super anxious. I'm an not RH-, so I'm sorry to hear about the shot. I really hate needles and I extra hate the shots that hurt more than some of the quick jabs. Hope its not sore today.

hopie-I'm really bad about insomnia as well, and I was with my first pregnancy. And then I want to go back to bed when it's time for me to go to work. So, does the 3 hour test work the same as the 1 hour? fasting, a drink then waiting? good luck. I almost barfed with this last one. I hate how you draw blood and then they try to rush you right in to your doc or scan appt. N.O. I'm trying to keep my gross clear liquid drink down how bout I have a snack and sit here a moment. Also, blueberries are YUMMY. I'm jealous you ladies have strawberry and blueberry picking. Pretty sure we don't have that in our area but I hope to hit up the farmers market near our house this weekend.

Uni-thanks for all the tips with the kicking, etc. I hope you are doing well and baby girl is behaving. ;) I feel like I feel less from Annabel on the days I'm busier, which has been a lot this last week. But I check her heartrate with the doppler every night so that keeps me from being too anxious. Plan on taking it easy until the weekend so I think I will notice the movements and track it more. I may have to look into the kick app to keep up.

Oh my with the hospital bags. I have not even started or thought about it omg. Since I finally have the bedrooms moved around and Finn settled I better get to it. I have a lot of baby clothes to wash and put away, which I should do so I know what else I need, and then need to get my bag packed. Kinda weird being scheduled for a c-section. I will be less worried about packing things to keep me going during labor and keeping me entertained since basically the baby will be there so soon after my arrival.

Take a pillow
take some huge cheap granny panties that you dont care about if they get ruined. even after a csection you still have post baby bleeding and need the pads, etc
Take big comfy maternity bras, yoga pants, etc
a special outfit/blanket/toy to come home with
and thats all i can think of lol besides normal stuff like clothes and toothbrush. Ugh how could I forget so many details from what my stay at the hospital was like when I had finn??

Ohh, I should probably get some gifts for Finn. I will be in the hosp for 3 days and he'll be at the grands so I want to have him open cute stuff while I'm away and maybe at the hospital visiting. Not big stuff, he gets excited about a new hot wheel and little things too.


----------



## mackjess

Oh, and who has showers coming up? My sprinkle was yesterday and I got lots of tiny cute pink stuff. We kept it small but it was still sweet and adorable. I want to see some shower pics ladies! I love all the baby decor. :D


----------



## Sweety21

Mack, don't worry hun. It happens all the time. I am not bery bad with needlws but, this particular is very achy one. Got it on left hand so not using that hand alot. 
You had your baby shower? post some pics if you don't mind. I Love to see them. 
About hospital bag,even I am scheduled for section but, would be hospitalized for 10days. So, have to take lot morw entertainment things with me. 

On happy note. My first lot of baby clothes arrived. I am so happy with purchase and excited too. Thought boys clothes would be not so fun but, they are.
 



Attached Files:







DSC_3467.jpg
File size: 37.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Uni tsi

Sweety those are super cute clothes! I'm glad to hear your appointment went well, too. 

Mack, I agree it's harder notice baby when we're busy. What I would recommend to get her to kick on a schedule convenient to you is drink some super cold water, maybe some slightly sweetened cold drink, and you should be able to wake baby up and get her kicking while you are able to pay attention. Generally, as long as I feel 3 kicks in the 15 min after drinking something cold, I pretty much relax again. An app really does help, especially when I'm busy. Sometimes I think she hasn't been that active and I look back at the logs and see that she kicked just as much as normal, I just wasn't really paying attention. 

Hopie, I've also heard blueberries are good for blood sugar. It's amazing to me that such sweet fruits like that can be so good for sugar levels. I've also heard a little coffee every day helps prevent diabetes too. I don't know if that one works though or I wouldn't have had a problem to begin with :haha:


----------



## Sweety21

Thanks Uni. I am dreading the GTT now which is two wewks away. Hope I pass with flying colors.


----------



## hopie2015

Sweety- soo happy to hear!!! :)))) Wow- they keep new moms in the hospital a long time after birth there?

Mack- so great you had your sprinkle! Sorry you've dealt with the insomnia as well. It is so bad. 3 hours a night sleep. 
Yea, I think I will throw up after this next drink as it is sweeter than the 1 hour test. They test fasting, and then again each hour for 3 hours. I am sure I will flunk at least 2 of the hours. 
I meant to ask how your FIL is doing? I hope better. Sounds as if he has v. good care. That made the world of difference for my mom. 

Found out my level was 177 for the 1 hour. Cut off is 140, so I'm not hopeful. My mom told me she had gd with me, and it is common and not to worry, and sometimes gd babies come early!

Uni- how are you? Yeah, weird some fruits are so low in sugar and some so high. I ate watermelon like crazy the week of the gd test and it is so high in sugar. I sure will miss it and ice cream this summer!
I read coffee helps too..and also cinnamon! I lost my taste for tea and coffee my 5th wk of pregnancy and they still havent returned.

Hope everyone is having a great day. and Inviv-- if you are out there..we're all thinking of you! x


----------



## Sweety21

Oh no Hopie, hope you don't have GD. When are you going for 3 hour test?
Yes, they keep for 10 days for section and 6 days for normal delivery. I am worried about my dd but, also looking forward to all the rest before the life becomes chaos after having two kids. I have heard they take very very good care here in Japan and don't let the mom worry too much about kid for the days in hospital.

Having rainy days here alot of them. Can't go out and dd is bored at home. Having difficult time choosing what to fo. Any ideas?


----------



## mackjess

Hopie they are still ruling out things with my FIL, but his heart and lungs are good. It might be something auto immune, which is usually less serious but harder to figure out. He feels better on prednisone so I hope they leave him on it. When you're in your 70s you worry a little less about long term side effects. And I know nothing about blood sugar numbers or how they might fluctuate, but I hope cutting out watermelon and other stuff does the trick for you.

Sweety, wow 10 days. I was in for 5 days last time bc I did labor awhile before my C section, but I had him at 10 pm Friday and I went home Sunday. Long as you're up walking and have your movements you're good to go. I'm sure it will be hard to be away from DD that long. And cute boy clothes. Is that a bunny on the back of the jammies? 

Hi inviv caz and uni! Hope everything is going well. 

Arm, just tired and think I need to wear my belly belt a bit more. Some lower round ligament pain today. Follow up with my ob thurs. She did a two week appt since I was so sick and crummy last time.


----------



## Uni tsi

Hopie, I think it's a good thing to cut out those sweets before your next test, but I just want to let you know that you'll be able to have them again afterwards no matter what. Nothing is off limits, it's more just about portion control. Challenging while pregnant but not impossible. 

I've been really craving watermelon recently. I might have to get one of those very small personal watermelons and go to town on it. Another thing I love recently is I figured out my masticating juicer doubles as a sorbet maker. Frozen fruit I've made look like ice cream is my new favorite thing. 

Mack, I just saw where you said you had your sprinkle :) how fun! 

So far, third trimester for me has been ushered in with increased upper back pain (which in my hypochondria I almost convinced myself is related to gallbladder), charlie horses in my left calf every morning, and the desire to eat absolutely everything I see. But, other than that things are pretty much ok symptom-wise. I have another appointment on Friday. I think they're checking my iron levels and going to do a growth scan. I have a good feeling both will be ok. So I say now. I'm sure by Thursday I'll be freaking out lol


----------



## mackjess

Oh Uni, I forgot to tell you after your suggestion I went right out and got a peach green tea lemonade over crushed ice from a local stand here before I ran some errands. OMG it was so good. No idea if it helped me count kicks since I was running errands buuuttt it totally hit the spot on a 93 degree humid hot day. :haha: And I hear ya on the appts. I'm not nervous until the 24 hour mark. I am a little nervous about tomorrow. My heart rate has still stayed in the low 100s. It will be 80 or so when I first wake up, so I think they'll refer me to a cardiologist. I do have a heart murmur, which I had in the last tri with Finn as well, and that's normal and can be causing the high HR. I don't feel any distress or extra fatigue, other than pregnancy, so hopefully I don't hear the dreaded bedrest words. I'm glad you've been feeling so good other than the backpain and cramps. Both dreadful. I've been having lower belly RLP, so I have my band on today. I was wearing it for support when I was being active, but I think I need it a little more often now.

Sweetie-here's the sprinkle party. I need to add photos of some of the cute girly gifts. As more people arrived I totally forgot to take pictures and have nothing of the games and gifts. Ooops. 

https://www.facebook.com/learjess/media_set?set=a.10209899914519021.1073741846.1368587884&type=3

How are invivo and Caz?


----------



## hopie2015

Uni- you always have the best tips for us. Thank you! That makes me feel much better.
I bought an ice cream maker the other week. I was eating ice cream like crazy and tons of watermelon the week of the test and maybe that was another reason blood sugar was still high. I wish I could have lots of watermelon still since it hydrates but I read it is high in sugar. What do you think? Have you made a blueberry sorbet yet? I have to research low sugar fruits.
I'm sure all will be great at your next appt! Oh, I hear you on the nerves. 

Mack- looks like it was a lovely sprinkle and I love the cake for baby! Your son is sooo adorable!

Insomnia is so bad..3 hrs. a night still. Don't know what I would do if I were still working. No pains yet, but sure I just jinxed myself. Working on 10 glasses of water a day so my fluid level goes up at appt next week. Really want to take a short babymoon next weekend after appt!
Good you have a healthy appetite, Uni. Mine is pretty much non-existent once again but I do make myself eat. 

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## mackjess

Hopie it is hard with insomnia. I took yesterday off work and slept til 1pm!! I think I may need to do that to catch up once a week.

And thank you, Finn was cracking me up at the party. I was afraid he was going to be mad when he asked what I was doing as I was hiding all his toys that morning. I told him I was getting ready to have a party and he started jumping up and down, yelling party. Then he was right in the middle of everyone the whole time hanging out and being social like he was part of all the convos. Cutest thing ever.

HOW do you have time and room for more kids. Ugh. He is so my baby, I can't imagine having another baby. I wonder how that will all work out sometimes.


----------



## Sweety21

Mack, You are so beautiful. And all the pics are amazing. I loved the cake too. Looks like it was fun party afterall. Thanks for sharing pics. I totally get the pain thing. it's very painful for me too. I tried to use belts but, my c-section scar gets irritated&#12288;if I use belts. 

Uni, hopie and mack, you all are making me hungry with all the food talks. I am controlling my weight and all this talk isn't helping. Lol. 

How much everyone gained here so far? I gained alot at start but, I am able to manage it to below 65kg for 2months. My doc is very strict about weight and thanks to summer I Can't eat much and hence not much weight gain.

Uni, I am carving watermelon too. Looks like it's because of summer? 

Hopie, wish I could be of help but, other than warm milk of glass and a nice book I don't&#12288;have any idea How to cope with insomnia. Oh yes, and not using your gadgets mobile/tabs etc an hour before you sleep might help too.


----------



## mackjess

Sweety I tend to get as big as a house and prego EVERYWHERE. I don't really watch my weight gain. I honestly don't eat that much more, maybe even less than I do normally because I get heartburn if I feel full. I think I've gained about 25-30lbs, but I had baby weight leftover from Finn so I started out ahead. :haha: I'm still active and walk a lot, so I pay more attn to that than actual weight. My OB has never said a word about weight gain, it was a lot more with Finn, maybe almost 60lbs, so I'm very glad. :D


----------



## Sweety21

Ohh, I see. I have gained 24lbs to be exact but, since my bmi was std doctor is kinda always pointing about weight. Wish I had doc like you.


----------



## Uni tsi

Mack, peach green tea lemonade sounds delightful! Thank you for sharing your pictures with us. You look amazing! And Finn is sooooo cute. And that cake - fantastic! 

Hopie, watermelon is not the enemy lol although if you were carb loading before your test, that will drive your numbers up. I haven't done a blueberry sorbet yet, but I have a lot of blueberries in the fridge I need to move to the freezer. I never did make it to the pick-your-own place. I might do it today if I manage to gather up my motivation. 

Basically, on fruit, the more fiber a fruit has the less it will impact blood sugar. Berries are considered almost blood sugar neutral according to the info my doctor provided. So, watermelon doesn't have that much fiber in it compared to some fruits, but it still has a relatively small glycemic load by volume (maybe because it's mostly water? idk). This link explained it pretty good: https://www.sharecare.com/health/diabetes/watermelon-fruit-people-with-diabetes Except they make it sound like no one would ever eat a whole 5 cups of watermelon in one sitting. Whoever wrote this has clearly never been pregnant! lol 

Sweety, sorry to hear we're causing temptation. But, I will try to only offer "healthy" food suggestions LOL :muaha: I was told to only gain ten lbs this pregnancy! I basically laughed in her face :haha: Well, I did so well with it by the end of second trimester they started reminding me I was supposed to gain some weight :dohh: I have started to go up finally, I think it's because it's too hot to go outside and do anything so I just sit around all day eating frozen fruit and thinking about carbs lol 

I do think it was easier for me than it would be for most in the first and second trimester though because I already had all the baby weight from being so pregnant just the month before this pregnancy started, so my body didn't kick it into overdrive on additional weight gain until I got back to third trimester. But now, if I just gain 1 lb a week from here on out, I'm pretty much on track to meet the recommendation. No one is more surprised about that than me lol I did go up 1.5 lbs overnight the other day, so it still remains to be seen if I'll meet my goal or not :shrug: 

I am totally getting a watermelon today! haha


----------



## mackjess

That's good you are on track with the weight. I put on weight pretty easily, but I lose it fairly easy so I'm glad my ob doesn't stress me about it. I hope I don't gain much more though, it's deffo not great on my already sensitive back.

I take magnesium before bed and it really helps my leg cramps. Might be worth asking your doc about. And strawberries have a lot of potassium which also helps.


----------



## Sweety21

I am so jealous with you(good way). I did loose all the extra weight (had a mc in August) but, I gain pretty easily too. It took me almoat year and half togo back to 110lbs but,boy was I glad. 

Do any of you ladies feel Hubgry But, don't feel like eating at all? I am now a days.


----------



## Uni tsi

Sweety, I just gain, or at best break even, I never lose lol So, it sounds like you'll still be back to your ideal weight before me :hugs: 

In answer to your question, my appetite has been weird lately. Some days I want to eat every single thing I see. Other days, like today, I know I should eat something but nothing seems appealing. I did buy some more fruit yesterday, so I'm going to eat that for lunch. :D


----------



## Uni tsi

mackjess said:


> I take magnesium before bed and it really helps my leg cramps. Might be worth asking your doc about. And strawberries have a lot of potassium which also helps.

Apparently for me, complaining on BnB is the cure lmao Ever since I posted about the cramps, I haven't had one. (knock on wood). I'm trying not to question that doesn't really make any sense lol

edit - I tried to put aside my new superstition for a moment and just thought logically, I guess all the fruit does serve a purpose :)


----------



## hopie2015

Haven't really felt hungry for most of this pregnancy actually. Or sometimes do like you said but dont really feel like eating or know what to eat. It's weird!

Mack- your ds is too adorable!! He will be so unbelievably sweet and cute with his little sister! My friend went through that same concern and it got really strong a few weeks before birth. She couldn't imagine them being a family of 4 and having a sibling for her toddler and then after new baby was born she cannot imagine life without him! As will happen with you. :)

Uni- thanks, as always for the wealth of info on the eating. V. interesting about the fruit. Never thought watermelon was okay in moderation.
Great about your weight! I don't look at the scale at the doctor's. I hate numbers and go by size. Still no maternity clothes for me.. I think b/c I was so sick for a while that I've only gained maybe 10'ish pounds (so far!)

Just back from 3 hour test. Man was that lady strict! Not a sip of water, cant get up. I ended up sneaking outside for a bit! I know walking lowers blood sugar but whatever. Not even a sip of water for 16 hours is ridiculous. Luckily I held the gross drink down. Came home to eat too many carbs but might be my last time I can!

So excited 4th of July wknd is about here. Hope everyone has fun plans and Sweety- in Japan that you have a great weekend too!


----------



## Uni tsi

I can't believe they wouldn't even let you have a sip of water! Frankly, that sounds really unhealthy, all things considered. I'm trying to remember back to my 3-hour, and I think they did at least let me have water. I'm glad you made it through the experience and it's behind you now. Hoping you get good news about the results!


----------



## mackjess

Wow, I'd pass out without water for 16 hours!! Glad your test is over with and good luck. If it does come back as GD at least there's treatment for it so you and baby will be fine and you can still have some sweets and fruits.

Thank you Hopie. He is pretty cute. :) People at the party asked me if I bought a pink shirt for Finn just for it. No, he likes pink and purple too. So silly. And I was just thinking this AM again how on earth can we be 4? I love him so much I can't imagine sharing. I know it will all work out but I can't picture how yet.


----------



## hopie2015

Uni- so great you haven't had a cramp again! 
Thanks -- it was really weird there at the lab yesterday. I'm glad I snuck out for a bit. Not to have a sip of water for 16 hrs is ridiculous of them, especially when dr. told me my fluid is low and have to drink 12 glasses a day. The shakiness after I left was scary. They really ticked me off but whatever, glad it is done!

Mack- yes, it will all surely work out. Those concerns are totally normal, as you guys have been a family of 3 for 4 years now. You will see how quickly and well the adjustment is made once baby comes home!

I read most of our weight is put on by 35 weeks. I actually thought those last weeks, if go that far, is when you get really huge. Or maybe that is just fluid. I'm in the dark about the weight thing as I turn backwards on the scale whenever I'm weighed! I think safe to say I'll end up at a 15 lb gain at most. And I wonder if it's true that breast feeding really helps you lose weight? I do love the extra 500 calories a day you need!

Everyone in the States - happy 4th of July!!


----------



## Uni tsi

Hopie, I've got my fingers crossed you get good news about your test results. I still can hardly believe they made you go that long without water. I read on the other thread you feel unwell and it's no wonder after going through all that! I hope you're feeling better by the time you read this :hugs: 

I think after 35 weeks, the belly gets its biggest and people swell up with water retention, but it's interesting to read that you heard that most of the weight gain is done by then. I've felt huge this whole time, but now I've slowed down a bit and feel somewhat small for how far along I am. Or, maybe I just got used to how I look :) As much as I am ready to meet this baby, I really like how I look pregnant. I'm not really a petite girl, but I get to be the "thin" pregnant woman. It's kind of a nice change of pace. 

Several moms who have breast fed told me it is true that breastfeeding does help lose weight. Sounds wonderful! There were a few though that told me that because of the hormones they didn't drop the last 5 lbs until after baby weaned. I guess the body in some cases does try to keep some reserves, because if a nursing mom got too thin I believe her milk could dry up. But yeah, 500 extra calories a day, without strict carb restrictions, I'm looking forward to that! :D


----------



## mackjess

I didn't really lose much while breastfeeding. I ate really really clean and healthy, but if I exercised or restricted enough to lose 1/2 a lb that week, my supply would legit cut in half. But, I have celiacs and a lot of metabolism issues so I think that's just me. I did get less fluffy feeling, lost water weight, and my neck fat (I swear my neck gets fat 5 mins after I'm prego) went away so I felt and looked better, just not so much on the scale. I was able to start cutting back as he started liking food more than milk between 6-8 months and weight really came off then. I got to 13lbs away from pre-baby weight without too much trying...and then stayed there. :haha: I've always been a short girl with big boobs and big butt so it didn't phase me much they were a tad bit bigger.


----------



## Sweety21

Hopie, 16hours without water? that's insane. My doctor didn't tell me not to drink water. I am allowed kocha (japanese tea) and water for my 1 hour test.

On weight gain front while breast-feeding, I had totally opposite experience. I ate like hog and gained alot. Dd was on boobs every 45min 1 hour and henceI needed to eat extra. I was more heavier while breast-feeding than being pregnant. And started to loose after 6 months when I started semi liquid food for her. Don't know what will happen this time. 

Also, as Uni said the water retention thing was true for me. My feet were like hippos. But, not sure about baby gaining weight around 35weeks. If that is the case,I might have a lighter baby since I am scheduled for section around 37 weeks.


----------



## caz_hills

Hi ladies,

Had a super busy week!

Interested to hear that most of the weight gain is until 35 weeks.... I've gained 22lbs so exactly the same as I did with my son. I lost about a stone in hospital from birth etc then had to work to lose the rest. My tummy never recovered though as I had a section and it's always been mushy (can't think of another word!). I hope this time it's as OK to lose it. I did exercise (30 day shred) and counted calories (my fitness pal) and by 9 months I was back to slightly below my starting weight and much fitter as I was exercising most days.

My aim is to do the same this time! I've heard breastfeeding helps too - I only managed two weeks so can't really comment.

My leg cramps were agony - I thought I was dying! I had them badly about a month ago and they seem to have stopped. They hurt so much!

Hopie - 16 hours argh! That's hell! I would have been so uncomfortable, my body feels like it's crying out for water if I don't drink for a few hours. Poor you.

Mack - I can't imagine it being four of us either. I love Ajay SO much (it hurts!) I can't imagine having another little one around. But not long now, 8 weeks - wow!

Got a nice weekend planned - Ajay has a football tournament today then my sister is coming over. Then tomorrow lunch with friends. I've just put on the last washing load for baby clothes yay! So tomorrow I want to try and sort all of that out and put it in the drawer for baby. Then onto cleaning the toys down! Exciting x


----------



## hopie2015

Caz- glad your leg cramps are better. Did you try magnesium? Great to hear on the weight loss after baby. I really think I'll be exercising a ton. I'm still doing 2 hours a day and hope I can keep it up for another month.
I'm sorry, I forgot - do you know if baby is a boy or girl?

Uni- wrote you on other board. So glad scan was great!
And yes, enjoy being that "thin" pregnant person.. I am too but have a feeling I might blow up this summer! I find if I stay away from any packaged/processed foods I don't get swelling. But yes- I read belly does its growth by 35 wks and the last weeks is fluid retention. 
Is your induction scheduled in August?

Sweety- wow- dd fed that often? I had no idea it is that often. Must be tiring! I am so clueless and really do need to read more to learn. I feel like instincts will kick in and I spent from age 12 to 25 doing a ton of babysitting babies but I know having a newborn is demanding. 

Mack- yeah, I read really can't cut calories while feeding or supply cuts off. Ive heard that a lot about 6-8 mos. after baby people feel most fit again. 

No call from dr. office on results..supposed to have been yesterday. After I failed first they called early next morning. So am hoping no news is good news? I ate like a total pig yesterday- pizza, ice cream. Mood totally off since I'm so sleep deprived. Finally just got 6 hours straight though.
Hope everyone's wknd is off to a great start.. Enjoy mamas!


----------



## Uni tsi

They'll be inducing me sometime after Sept 5th, if things go according to plan. But, no firm date yet. Starting at 35 weeks, they just want to play it by ear. So it might be August. I have a fantasy where I go into labor naturally one day before my induction was scheduled for. But I guess we'll see. 

I know we still have the whole summer to get through, but it feels like it will be so soon now! 

Caz, that sounds like a lovely weekend :) I don't really know what my plans are this weekend - I'm taking the opportunity to have some unstructured time. But I'll probably try to watch some fireworks Monday. I love it when DH has a three day weekend, the fact we can just stay home together is always more exciting to me than any holiday festivities other people might be involved in lol


----------



## caz_hills

Oh yes it's 4th July weekend for you guys! Yay! Enjoy! Wish we had a day to celebrate that was similar here in the UK!

Hopie - I don't know if I am having a boy or girl - we were the same with our son, have a surprise!

I hope they let you know the results soon - but as you say at least they didn't call to say you have to go again. And good for you for eating loads, why not!


----------



## Sweety21

Oh Hopie, fx it's good news and they are just being lazy for not calling you. Eat as much as you feel because, there are days when we feel not to even have a bite. 

Uni, September 5th? Wow. It's getting real. I really hope you go natural before induction. I too love being home witgh and dd. We had good pool time and relaxing weekend this weekend. The heat is too much to go out. 

Caz, team yellow? how do you have patience? 

Oh, I forgot I went baby and my shopping yesterday. Got some maternity bras and panties and Can't wait to weae them. Also, got few More baby clothes so, I am covered for 0~3months.
 



Attached Files:







DSC_3516.jpg
File size: 50.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## mackjess

Hopie, before I had my son my best friend from high school and my aunt warned me breastfeeding was the hardest thing they ever did. They are positive and encouraging people, and at the time their youngest kids were 30 and 12. So I really took it to heart they remembered so clearly how hard it was.

Thank God they did warn me, because it really is hard. I also had a big eater. My ped started to suggest at one of my early appts that maybe baby was using me as a pacifier, which happens so watch out for that, but then glanced down at his weight gain and was like nevermind, that boy really is non-stop eating keep up the good work.

It was non-stop the first week or so, then for about 4 weeks He ate every 60-90 mins, then slept. Meanwhile I pumped a few more minutes, froze milk, sterilized the pump parts, ate something, peed, whatever, and I'd maybe catch 20 mins of sleep, then repeat. 24*7 for weeks. The good news is that early part goes by in a blur, their little tummies get bigger, they are stronger so they eat faster, and before you know it you get 4 hours of sleep in a row and you feel like a super human from real sleep. The first few weeks are hard. 

Just passing along what thankfully 2 people out of the hundred that gave me unsolicited advice actually told me. Breastfeeding after those first few weeks? Most awesome and easy thing ever. 

One other thing, if you see a lactating specialist and a ped, and your ped has 4 of her own children like mine did, remember she might know what she's talking about too. :haha: My LCs at the hospital and at the ped office had me so terrified to have Finn take a bottle that I didn't ever take a break. My ped told me I had a hungry baby, and he did try to eat anything within 3 inches of his face, so that if I had daddy give him a bottle so I could rest, he'd go back to the breast no problem. I was too scared to try that so Finn didn't have a bottle till he was about 6 weeks old. I wish I'd listened to my doc. I loved my lactation specialist and she did so much to help me at the beginning with latch problems and pain that I'm forever grateful. We were on track within a week with proper nursing and who knows how long I would've been flailing without her. But LCs can be a bit nutty and act like if that baby isn't from the boob only the world is going to end. I should have listened to my ped, a smart and experienced professional and mother herself, and my own judgement. Taking good advice and listening to yourself or tweaking things so that they work better is the way to find balance. I should've listened to my mommy instincts a little more. You know yours will kick in so I'm sure you'll do great.

Good luck on your test results. I'm so jealous you got to keep your workouts up. I really wanted to but I've had too many issues. Have a cardiologist appt in a few weeks bc I still have a high resting heart rate. Ugh.

Uni, I'm sched for my c section Sep 7. Maybe we'll end up on the same day.

Caz, sorry about the leg cramps and I hope they stay away.

Awe Finn had a print with PJ's almost exactly like that lower left set. So cute.

Afm, resting. We are going out I'd town in a week so taking it easy. Love my sister and her fam, but they're all spazzes so a week vacation at their house will be exhausting. Finn and his cousins adore each other so I can't wait to see them all together. Rainy and stormy non-stop this holiday weekend and it's affected our plans. Since we won't be doing outdoor stuff I bought things for Finn to help me make an apple pie from scratch. Should be fun and can't get much more American than that. :) also making a home made Mac n cheese and sausage bake. Not my typical food but I thought it'd hit the spot with it rainy and cool. No swollen feet from heat so no complaints!


----------



## Sweety21

Mack, that's exactly what my dd did while breast-feeding. My lactation specialist suggested that she might be false feeding but, nope she was not. I totally agree with your friends and you. It was hardest but, most incredible experience of my life and I am lucky I get to do it all over again. 

Hopie, it's difficult but, trust me breast-feeding is really very special bond between mom and child. I know some mom can't but, it's fine if you can or you cannot. What is most important thing is to try. I really had very hard time, every body around me suggested I don't have enough milk and what not but, I listened to my dd's need and we breast-feed till she was 20 months old. Have to stop because, I got pregnant and couldn't deal with all the exahaustion that comea with pregnancy and bf.


----------



## Uni tsi

Thanks for all that great info on breastfeeding, Mack! 

Awww Sweety so cute! I really like the one with the little trees and bears <3

Caz, you don't need an excuse to set off some fireworks :D I say, just go for it lol


----------



## mackjess

Yes sweety I'm so glad it worked for us as well and hope bf is equally a success with #2. Serious struggle, but so completely worth it. I was so glad a couple people mentioned it was tough though, so I knew the struggle was normal and it wasn't just me not handling it well. We made it to 13 months and I really hope to make it that far again. 

Were you scheduled for a section with your first? I labored for a few days before mine, so my milk came in with no issues. I'm worried about that since I'm going in for delivery this time before any labor happens.


----------



## caz_hills

Hi ladies,

Breast feeding - I'm so hoping I can do better this time, with my son I lasted 11 days. I wasn't prepared for it and it was so exhausting and tough. I wish I'd kept going but I didn't - I could do it but it was so emotionally tough. People say it's the most natural thing - and it is - but it's also so tough. I'm hoping this time I can do it for longer but I have beat myself up so much about not lasting with my son that I just want to enjoy doing whatever I can. 

Patience for team yellow!!!!! We don't mind not knowing - it doesn't bother us really as I didn't know with our son so I'm kind of used to it. Looking at the baby stuff that we have we have lots of newborn white stuff so we will be ok.

We still don't have a boys name though! Girl is fine but boys is still a mystery!

Hope you all enjoy 4th July tomorrow :) 

Mack - glad you're resting.

Think my c section will be week commencing 29th August - argh! We see the consultant on 22nd July and will get the date then x


----------



## Sweety21

Thanks uni.I loved it too. 

Mack, No I was not scheduled. Dd decided to come 15 days early and all my water was gone with zero pain. She was breach too so, had no choice but to have emergency section. Milk flow was issue it was just frequency she was eating. Hope this one gives me easy time.
Mack delivery as in VBAC? You get to try that?


----------



## mackjess

Oh no, no vbac for me. Delivery via c section again but there will be no labor so I hope I have enough milk this time. I was like a dairy cow last time so that made things easier for me.

Caz, sorry to hear you struggled, but even though it was only 11 days it was 11 days of colostrum and liquid gold boosting his immune system. That's why I was glad i warned how hard it was, I think I might have quit if I'd thought it was supposed to be natural and easy.

And I hope it does work. It's free and it's easy with no packing baby bottles, etc. :). Please don't stress or beat yourself up though. Easier said than done I know. Formula is a miracle really. It helps when we can't feed our babies and helps momma and baby be healthy and happy. That's all that matters. I understand th he guilt as well. I feel like I failed bc I didn't have Finn naturally and might never be 100% over that. Oddly though I don't feel bad not trying vbac. Not sure I could now with the heart rate stuff, but I didn't want to chance it before that. 

Funny that I'm not team yellow, but so many of my baby clothes were the yellow ducks. I love that line from Carter's and have everything in multiple sizes. The yellow and the white is just so "baby" to me. Good thing now since I get to use it all for the girl.


----------



## Sweety21

Oh. I thought they allow you there. Some hospitals here do it but,&#12288;they are freking expensive. As it is the cost of living here is sky high and I don't want to go expensive one. I am perfectly alright with c-section. 

Also, you are absolutely right. Bf or formula, it doesn't matter what matter is we tried.


----------



## Uni tsi

My mom was really active with LLLI in the 70s. I think she would disown me if I didn't breastfeed lol Back then, it was still a really strange thing to do, and I'm glad that now we encourage women to breastfeed by providing lactation consultants. But we've gone too far the other way now in terms of making women feel guilty about formula and that isn't right either. 

Raining here, so no fireworks tonight.


----------



## hopie2015

Wow Mack, such awesome advice. Thank you. I have been completely clueless about the challenges of b feeding. I'm going to reflect back on your post later on to remind myself. Is a lactation specialist someone the hospital assigns to you after birth? Sure sounds like I will need one.
You nursed for an amazingly long amount of time..that is great. I hope I can do it at least 6 months. Heck, I hope I get through those first 6 days of it! I guess you never know. I never knew it is like non-stop like that first weeks. Wow. 

Sweety- that is so awesome you were able to go until 20 months old.
Insight from you experienced moms has really helped me. Thank you.
I looked at the price of formula and good grief is it expensive?!!

Hope US ladies had a wonderful 4th. Homemade apple pie sounds soo good! I had homemade blueberry pie with ice cream...delicious. 
Guess I should call dr. today about my 3 hour test results since they never called on Friday. I want to make blueberry cobbler! (Uni- found a low sugar/carb recipe :)

Heard it has been hot in Mwest, Mack. Great that your feet have not swelled. We are finally getting a heat wave here late week but OH and I hope to escape on babymoon up to Montreal is my Fri. appt. goes well!
I pray the nausea stays away so I can enjoy good food on the trip!

I love yellow and white too! Going to get lots of that and just white, as I love little babies in white. :) We went to baby store and got so overwhelmed with the amount of strollers and car seats, we left! I wish I knew someone with hand-me-downs..would make things easier.

Sept 7th is my due date, so maybe the 3 of us will have the same date! Dr. said they see no reason yet to induce me or c/s but of course after 35 wks they scan me every week and then decide what to do.


----------



## mackjess

Hopie when my 2 friends had GD they were induced 1-2 weeks early due to weight gain. The baby was starting to measure way ahead. It sounds like you haven't put on or are going to put on much weight and baby isn't getting ahead on growth so fx it works out and no induction. I had to be induced bc I had such high level of fluid, with no reason or concern behind it, other than they were afraid I might burst. :haha: I wish I had gone into labor naturally, but honestly I think I would have had to have a c-section anyway. I was told early on I didn't have much room. I even did prenatal yoga classes taught by a doula and she gave me stretches to work on expanding my pelvic floor, and still no luck. heh. I hope I make it all they way to 9/7, that's only 4 days before my due date so I'll be happy to be that close to the full term 40 weeks. They'll only bump that up if I start showing signs of getting close labor in the late weeks.

Here we had an LLC at the hospital and my pediatricians office had one. If you haven't found a ped yet, I recommend asking about that. Some have ones that come in a few times a week. Super convenient since you go in with tiny babies a lot at the beginning for weight checks, etc, they schedule you a visit with the LLC at the same time if you request it. We had to go the day after we got out of the hospital and a few extra times the following weeks to follow up and make sure Finn's jaundice was going away and gone, so I got to see her at those very first appts as well.

Blueberry pie sounds delicious. I've never made anything blueberry from scratch. We eat them too fast. I might try a peach cobbler soon.

Hope everyone had a fun 4th. Sorry about the rain uni. We didn't see any displays since it was too late monday night, but there were a bunch that went off on Sunday. I was so mad, I would have kept finn up late sunday night to go see a display! grr. There was really poor advertising with the cities around here when they were doing their fireworks and I could only find online info about the Monday night ones that didn't start til almost 10pm which we'd ruled out.

Bought Finn $10 worth of snakes and smoke bombs though (actually $20 but it was all half price on the 4th :) ) and he had a blast. He loved being up past dark and seeing the stars and moon as well. Maybe he'll sleep in a little bit this am and not be cranky we kept him up a little late.


----------



## Uni tsi

Hopie, Mmmmmm blueberry cobbler? If you like the recipe, I expect you to share it! lol 

Mack, I'm glad to hear Finn had such an exciting 4th :D I bet those little fireworks were amazing to him!


----------



## Sweety21

Mouthwatering, I have never tried preparing a pie. But, would definitely like to. Share hopie!

Sorry about rain Uni and glad Mack tha finn enjoyed!


----------



## caz_hills

Mmmmm this talk of food is making me hungry!

Are you all in the US other than me?!?! 

Got two weeks left at work then I am off for summer holidays with my son until babba comes :) yay! Can't wait! Am so excited to be off soon and to be able to focus completely on our son and baby. 

Anyone have nice plans for today? I'm just working at home before I collect my boy from school at 315 x


----------



## Sweety21

I am from Japan Caz. I think we two are the only ones not from US.
And vacation sounds nice isn't it? Enjoy your time with you son till the bubba comes. I feel guilty sometimes for dd.


----------



## hopie2015

Thank you Mack for all the helpful info on the LLC as well. You all help me so much on this board. Uni- thank you so much for starting it!
I am one clueless ftm. 
Glad Finn had a blast on 4th of July! (pun intended :)
Peach cobbler sounds soo good. As for the blueberry cobbler, i came home to my parent's to make it and my mom had already made it. Dear Lord, I think she used triple the amount of sugar or something. It was the sweetest thing ever and made me sick! So I am holding off on making my recipe but if it is good, I will post it. 

Caz- so glad to hear you are done with work in just a couple weeks..Yay! Three of us others on here are from the US. Inviv is also,, I believe but worried haven't heard from her in so long (she is carrying twins). 

So darn nauseous again today. Good news though- 3 hour test I passed! 
I failed the first hour again but fasting level was too low at 60 (it usually is) and other 2 hours passed. My last level after 3 hours was only 35!!! Crazy low. That explains like Uni said, why my legs were all shaky leaving. Stupid they wouldnt let me have a sip of water for 15 hours.
Ive had hypoglycemia in the past so maybe a bit now too. I am still avoiding sweets- they make me sick and I think limiting sugars is a good idea anyway. 

No fun plans for me today. Have to focus on bills, etc. Our first real heat wave here this week and it is miserable!
Hope everyone is having a more fun day than I am. :) Take care~


----------



## mackjess

I hope inviv is taking it easy and just too tired to type. :) I have days like that and I'm just carrying one!!

Hopie-does this mean no needles?

Booking a newborn photog. Omg looking at a dozen websites with baby photos and it's impossible to decide!! We lucked out and had a great photographer at JC Pennys for Finn's photos, but she's moved on and I don't know that we'd be so lucky again. Decided to do a real photog with a studio where you get a couple hours and it's not so rushed since I want to get some sibling photos as well. I'm so excited to prop shop!!


----------



## Uni tsi

Hopie, I'm glad you passed your three-hour! It makes me kind of angry that they made you go hypoglycemic like that. 60 isn't too bad for fasting, but 35??? yikes! I'm glad at least that those tests are behind you now, and I think next time anyone asks you to fast that long you should tell them where to shove it lol


----------



## mackjess

So awkward to be in the office when the new symptom of pins and needles feelings show up in your nips. :haha: Not really painful just surprised me a few times and I had to stop myself from grabbing my boobs in front of people. Oh the joys of pregnancy!!


----------



## Uni tsi

mack LOL that sounds awful. I admire your restraint, I probably would have just grabbed them :haha:


----------



## hopie2015

Haha Mack! That isn't easy!
Yes, hopefully Inviv is just taking it easy and the exhaustion- I could only imagine carrying two.
Uni- thank you!! Yes, totally would tell them next time to go take a long walk off a short pier if they deprive me of water again!! Hopefully I am done with the blood tests. But yea- 35 is super low so have to eat every 2 hours.

How is your appetite, ladies? Mine is non-existent. But force myself to eat. Of course the low level constant nausea doesnt help.

Sweety and Caz, hope you are doing well. 
Mack when is your cardio appt? I know resting heart rate usually rises in pregnancy. My appt is tomorrow. I dread the scans because I always feel something is found. Hopefully the fluid level went up and then OH and I are hitting the road to Canada and Vermont for our much needed vacation- first in 2.5 years with all that has gone on and simply cannot wait!!
Wishing everyone a wonderful weekend. Looking forward to updates late next week. Take good care and stay cool~


----------



## Uni tsi

Hopie, have fun on your Babymoon! That sounds simply wonderful :)


----------



## caz_hills

Hopie - enjoy your holiday!!!! Will be a fab rest and break before babba comes.

Invivo - hope you're ok, I cannot imagine having two babies in there!

Mack - your photo shoot sounds like a lovely idea. Really special!

AFM - all well here. Lots of wriggling the last few days. My Hubbie was away but back today which is nice. But luckily my son has been a really good boy for me so I can't complain. He is so sweet and loving bless him. Been in the city (London) today for work - thankfully only two London days left now (one a week) before I stop work. Commuting is not the best!

x


----------



## mackjess

Hopie that sounds amazing. I am sure it will be a beautiful trip. I have family in Buffalo so I've only been near the falls in Canada, but it's so lovely there. I'm quite jealous. We will have fun on our trip next week but I'm sure it will be exhausting. :)

Caz, DH is on his last trip of the year I hope, gets back tonight. I'm wiped but like you I have a pretty good kiddo. 

My cardio appt is the 20th. Only day I could get in, and of course is the same time as Finn's 3 year appt. I need to call to see if I can do his a little later. Of course I don't mind hubs taking him to appts, but we go less and less since he's bigger so I really have some questions about siblings and potty training, etc. 

I can't wait till all our babies are here. :) I have not yet started on washing/sorting clothes or hospital bag so I'll be sure to do that when we get back.


----------



## Sweety21

Hopie, Enjoy your babymoon hun. Fx everything turns ok for your scan. 

Mack, lol. I would have grabbed mine anyways. But, glad you could control. I have pins in needles in different places Any idea why we have them?

Uni, How is baby doing? I hope she is not giving you any scares. Mine did today. But, as soon as I turned left. He was all wriggly.

Caz, good luck for two more days. Hope the working days will be over soon. 

Afm, appointment tomorrow and also GTT test. Please keep your fx for me. The amount of rice I am eating isgonna get me in trouble But, I can't help.


----------



## Uni tsi

Sweety, hoping for good news on those test results. FX for you!

I'm happy to report, baby is being very cooperative today. I tell her "wake up baby!" and give my bump a jiggle and she totally obliges :) I hope she is this cooperative the rest of the time


----------



## Sweety21

Appointment went well and GTT results will be given in two weeks. 

On happy note c-section date is fixed. 10th September it is. Can't imagine baby will be here soon.

Uni, that's a one obedient lady you got there. I have to poke him in order for him to move lol. Baby has gone into breach position but, doesn't matter as c-section is already scheduled.


----------



## mackjess

Glad the appt went well. That's a long time to wait on results! Fx you pass.


----------



## Uni tsi

Sweety that must be nice to know the date! Everyone keeps asking me what day my induction will be and I wish I could tell them


----------



## Sweety21

Thanks mack, yeah it is. Basically, doc will discuss with us in my next visit. When is your appointment? 

Uni, when do you get to decide the date? I asked my doc because, my parents are gonna come here to help me and we need to book tickets and all.


----------



## Uni tsi

Sweety, I'm not sure I'll get to find out till it happens. After 35 weeks, they'll bring me in for monitoring every day, and if everything keeps looking good then sometime after 37 weeks, but OB wants to try to get me to 38 weeks if possible. So, ideally, sometime after sept 4th. But basically I've been told we'll just play it by ear.


----------



## caz_hills

Sweety how cool you have the date. 2 months today woohoo!

We see the consultant on 22nd but I'm hoping for a VBAC. I need to discuss the risks, pros/cons of VBAC as opposed to a repeat c section. I'm scared of both to be honest but want a natural birth if I can. As long as it's safe. Thanks fully my Hubbie says it's my choice and he will support whatever I decide.

Went to the horse racing yesterday as it was a family day so we took our son. It's his 5th birthday tomorrow woohoo!


----------



## Uni tsi

Caz, happy birthday to your son! 

I hope the consultant has positive things to say about the TOLAC. With all the monitoring they'll have, I'm sure they can keep it safe. FX you get the VBAC you want :hugs:


----------



## caz_hills

Thanks Uni. X


----------



## Sweety21

Caz, thanks. Yup the shit is getting real. lol.
Happy birthday to your lil one.And I hope you get to choose what is best for you. 

Uni, that's really difficult isn't it. You are high risk? Did I miss something? I remember you got positive gtt results right?


----------



## Uni tsi

Sweety, I'm really glad you asked, because I felt like I needed to talk about it this morning :hugs: 

I am high risk due to age and GD. But, really, it's the previous unexplained loss I had last October at 35 weeks that has everyone including me very jumpy now. So, because I didn't make it to term last time they won't let me make it to term this time either, just as a precaution. It's week 36 that is going to be uber stressful for me. I know it's better to wait so she doesn't have to go into NICU but my track record is that I couldn't get past 35 +5 so.... Scary! 

I actually went in last night again for reduced fetal movements, for my second time this pregnancy. I was getting some movements, but not as much as I was used to. Like, if normally she would move ten times in 20 to 30 minutes, she wasn't getting to ten in an hour. All day. I waited till her most active hour of the day, and she still wasn't that active. So in I went. As soon as they hooked her up to the HB monitor I could hear her moving even though I couldn't feel it, so that was very reassuring (I don't know why she wouldn't do that for the home doppler, but oh well). At the end, they were doing the scan, and I had a hunch, so I asked, "what way is she facing?" and the tech said "she's facing your spine." And just at that moment, she said, "Oh wait, she's rolling over - see her eye there?" And we watched her roll over. After that she got SOOOOOO active again in a way I could feel, everything right back to normal. Why couldn't she have done that while I was still at home? lol But really, obviously, I'm just glad she's ok. 

But I know I'm extra jumpy, because of the loss. Especially because the way the loss happened was that when I went to bed, I could feel baby moving around a little, just not as much as I was used to. But because I could feel her I thought things were ok. When I woke up in the morning she was gone :cry: So now I always tell everyone, if things seem even a little off, it really is better to just go in. 

Thank goodness this little one was ok last night. I don't mind if I have to go back ten more times, as long as it's good news every time. Although, I would kind of prefer she not scare me like that!


----------



## Uni tsi

Ladies, I did a little online stalking of InVivo's profile, and she posted late in June on the third trimester board. She doesn't seem to be posting much lately, but as of her last update things sound good with her. I think (hope) Mack's theory is correct - she must be simply exhausted with those twins. I know I would be! 

And, InVivo, if you're lurking, we love you!! :hugs: Hope all is well :flow:


----------



## Sweety21

Oh Uni. I am so sorry it happened with you last time. I don't know why, I remember reading you lost your dd at 18weeks. I was so wrong. And I would have been same if I was you. You did the right thing going in when feeling little off. 
And I am glad she is doing ok but, really wish she doesn't scare you anymore. 
Going through loss and pregnancy after that is scary, I know. I lost my baby at 6-weeks but, didn't find out till 7 weeks. I knew something was wrong because, my symptoms were gone from 100% to like 2%. And hence&#12288;I decided to get checked. 

Loss is something which we can't get over and it's perfectly alright to be jumpy. If someone say it is not, then they really don't know what life means. 

Sorry, I went little emotional and wrote too much may be but, after my loss in August 2015 I don't think anyone is overdoing or jumpy.


----------



## caz_hills

Uni I didn't know your background. I'm so sorry. It's completely expected that you are jumpy this time. I'm glad you went in to get checked - they say you should do it whenever you're worried. Even if you haven't suffered a loss - reduced movement should be acted on. You're so strong sharing with us. Massive virtual hugs to you. 

Sweety I agree you never get over a loss. I'm sorry too for your loss - it doesn't matter how early it is it's still horrid. And makes you so nervous for future pregnancies.

I lost two in the last 18 months, found out about both at the 13 week first scans and had no idea things were bad. This was our last go - I'd said to my husband k couldn't face another miscarriage and thankfully things so far are ok.

I really love our group here - it feels so supportive and kind. I really appreciate that.

Invivo - hope you're ok and resting up xx


----------



## mackjess

Uni you go as often as you need. If being "too" nervous gets you in the office to get reassurance, it's just helping you be less stressed for the baby and better for you both. I'm sure everyone is very understanding and wants to help.

And yes, the losses are hard. I had an early loss, then a great pregnancy with Finn. I'm still terrified and can barely think about baby girl being here. I will just be glad once she is here and safe. I can't wait for all of us to be with our new little ones.


----------



## caz_hills

Roll on due dates! Feeling huge today - doesn't help that it was my son's 5th birthday yesterday and I literally ate for six people!!!

Hugs ladies x


----------



## Uni tsi

Thank you all for the encouraging words. I didn't realize I'd been so closed lipped with details about my loss until I went back just now and looked at my first couple posts to this thread. But I guess as time goes on, it gets easier for me to talk about it. I don't know if it's just from pregnancy hormones, but I actually feel pretty optimistic. Or maybe it just helps that she's been kicking like a little acrobat all day <3 

Obviously, I wish none of us had to experience PAL and could just have nothing but carefree pregnancies, but I couldn't ask for a more wonderful group of ladies to be part of :flow: I appreciate you all so much 

On a lighter note - Caz, you can slide some of that leftover birthday cake this way ;)


----------



## Sweety21

Hugs to all. 

Caz, some for me too. I am craving cake too but, just keeping my hands off because doctor has already warned me for sudden weight gain. Who cares! lol.


----------



## Sweety21

Ladies, have you bought swaddlers yet? I am thinking of buying summer brand. Any ideas are they good? 
With dd we used cotton swaddle blankets and they were good but, swaddling was little time consuming. So, thinking I should buy ready ones.


----------



## mackjess

Sweety, I loved the swaddlers! I had like 3 different brands and really they were all fine. Long as I was careful to stick the velcro back to itself before washing (mommy brain forgot sometimes) they all washed well and lasted long.

Having an exhausting and fun vacay in Dallas. My son is SOOOO happy here with his cousins and loves swimming. Mommy's heart is happy. I'll probably have to drug him and duct tape him to his carseat to get him in the car and head back home this weekend. :haha:


----------



## mackjess

We are having Finn's bday party today with his cousins so I will be having cookie cake!! yayy


----------



## Sweety21

Mack, thanks for suggestion. I will order from different brands then. 
I am glad to hear finn is having agreat time with his cousins. My dd is same. She loves being around her cousins.And a cookie cake? ohh Please save some for me. When is his bday?


----------



## mackjess

Finn was a chunk and an escape artist so the swaddle blankets were a huge help to me, I never got the hang of it. I know I had summer, halo and swaddle me and I don't remember which was which but they all worked.

Bday is actually next Tuesday. I'll have some cookie cake for everyone. :haha:

Seriously, are our babies here yet? It is tough to be PAL but I know how much we are going to appreciate them. I can't wait til we're all loving on our new little squishes. I'm glad to have the date scheduled but it's switched me to countdown mode and I swear it's going by slower now! :D


----------



## hopie2015

Uni- thanks for the update on what you found out about Inviv. That is so great to hear.
I am glad you went to get baby checked with your worry. You experienced an unimaginable loss and when I get scared, I think of all your strength and bravery and it gets me through. So you just keep going to the doctor whenever you feel you need to. You are amazing. That is great they will monitor you every day after 35 weeks. I am so glad the meds are going great for you too. 
Did you get that coconut pop yet?!

Mack- so great you all are having an awesome time in Dallas. Enjoy and stay cool! And I know what you mean-- just can't wait til we all have our babies here with us. 

Caz- ate for 6 people..lol. Good, you deserve it! Happy 5th birthday to your son. They say it goes fast..the years. But these weeks feel in slow motion for me.

Sweety- this is pathetic of me. I am not even sure what swaddlers really are. I have to look it! I am starting to look for a baby carrier as I plan to wear that a lot. :) I heard the Ergo is best. 

Trip was okay..not great. OH was getting to me. I posted about it on the other board, so won't go into it. Someone mentioned he has a lot of anxiety now about the third tri and I know once you have losses, it causes even more anxiety. He gets mad at me for things and then apologizes and says it is b/c he is worried. So I am trying to see it from his point of view, but it's hard. I got v. sick first night of trip with heartburn and awful vomiting. Now everything I eat he seems to monitor, on if it will cause heartburn, he tells me I am walking too much. Treating me like a freaking china doll who will break! lol I know he means well but I am also glad to be home from trip and going alone to city tonight for a yoga class and to escape to the apartment alone by myself. It sounds terrible, but I just want to be alone. Maybe third tri hormones but gosh, alone time while pg feels soo nice sometimes!!


----------



## Sweety21

My dd did the same mack. She is use to escape and free her hands from swaddles. By the time she was 2 months she was uncomfortable in swaddles and I have to stop. That's why I am gonna try ready ones. 

Hopie, I wrote to you on other board too. Yoga class seems Nice to chill out all the raging hormones. I am sure it's just hormone rush.

Afm, my section hurts. It seems someone is poking from inside with needles and itchy too. Got cream from my doc but, doesn't seems to help.


----------



## caz_hills

Ah Hopie so sorry your holiday wasn't brilliant. Glad you've got some time alone now! 

Sweety - so sorry your section hurts. It's been a fear of mine that my scar will start to hurt soon too. What did the dr say? Just stretching of the skin do you think?

We swaddled with cellular blankets. It was a faff but we just thought we would do the same..... I've heard that there are some fab swaddle blankets though.

All well here. Worked really long hours today so am on the sofa now! I've got a yucky rash on my bump which is really annoying. I will call the midwife tomorrow to see what she says but maybe it's normal and just bad luck.


----------



## hopie2015

Sweety- thanks! I'm trying to focus no on all the good that my OH is. It helps. :)

Mack- enjoy the rest of your Texas vacation! Hope it's not too hot. 95 here today and don't want to leave a/c.

Caz- sure hope the rash is much better soon.

Uni- how are you? I thought of you in Vermont- when I finally found the Badger sunscreen brand you recommended. All the stores have it up there. I love it!

Soo tired. Only 3 hours sleep. Not sure if I updated on my 32 wk appt -- baby is head down position, so that is good. A little smaller than thought - 3.5 pounds but dr. not concerned, said 39th percentile is fine. Fluid level went up tiny bit...on low end of normal but dr. said all looks fine! :)

Hope everyone is feeling good today and looking forward to the weekend!


----------



## Sweety21

Caz, dr said as long as it is not hurting from inside I should be fine. It's stretching which is giving problem plus the summer heat is making itchy I guess. Fx that you don't have to go through it. It's not bad but, not pretty when it starts itching in public places.
Also, hopefully you got answers for your rash? Did midwife suggest anything?

Hopie, That's lot of good news. Touchwood. I am sorry you are having sleep problems. Last pregnancy, i read alot and it made me snooze quickly if you are into reading.
Sorry, I forgot to answer few of your questions before, Swaddles are basically used for keeping baby warm and comfy because, after birth it's difficult for babies to maintain their body temperature. Plus they feel safe just like in our womb in swaddles. My dd used to startle alot when newly born and swaddle helped alot to make her feel comfy and safe.
About baby carriers, I have ergo and one more which it don't remember name. Ergo was good, just have to use the new born addon they have. I have to buy it.


----------



## Sweety21

Ladies, I am having lots of pain but, not like bh or contractions. It feels like my tummy is very very sore and baby seems to be in diagonal position which is giving me jard time to move. Also, the movements are very very strong. My whole body is moving as he is moving inside. Should I be worried? I am trying to make him change his position and seeif I get some relief but, shall I go in ER or wait few hours to see if changing position helps?


----------



## Uni tsi

I've missed you all the past few days. I haven't been doing anything exciting, just stressing. I had a new work from home contract start, after a bit of a break it was hard to get back into the routine of a schedule. I get distracted so easily it's hard to be task oriented.

Mack I'm glad you and Finn enjoyed your getaway :) Happy Birthday to him! 

Hopie, sorry to hear you're dealing with that. I can see where he's coming from, but I also empathize with how really irritating that must be! I'm glad you found that badger sunscreen :) isn't it wonderful? I never did get any coconut popsicles. I'm going to look for them again today, or I might just try to make my own. 

Caz, sorry to hear about your rash. How yucky! Do you think it might be heat rash? Anyway, I hope it clears up soon and don't bother you for too long.

I'm excited for those velcro swaddle blankets. At our birthing class, they let us practice swaddling, and I couldn't even get a doll swaddled correctly :haha: so I know I'll never manage with an actual squirmy baby. 

Here's what a space cadet I am lately - I started this post last night and came back this morning to realize I'd never actually clicked to post it :dohh:


----------



## caz_hills

Sweety - just seen your post. Are you ok?if you're in pain i would go to the ER (or A and E as we call it in the UK!). I had awful discomfort on Friday night - baby was moving to the point of huge discomfort, not quite painful but nearly.
But if you're worried and in pain then def go. Maybe baby is moving? x


----------



## mackjess

Sweety I hope you put a call in and are feeling better. Let us know!


----------



## Sweety21

Thanks all for concern. I am alright now. I called doc and they said if pains continue for hour or two then I should go. But, luckily this guy decided to change his position angive me a huge relief. I didn't have to go and I am thankful for it. It was probably because, baby was diagonal and not having enough space to move.


----------



## caz_hills

Glad you're ok Sweety. That's a relief. What monkeys they are!

Exhausting day yesterday - had my five year olds party at home. 18 kids plus parents and family over so it was tiring. But he loved it so that's the main thing. Last week at work before the summer off with my little boy, yay!!!!


----------



## Sweety21

Wow, that's quiet a party. You surely must be exhausted. Good luck for last week at work.


----------



## caz_hills

Thanks! We are having a heat wave here in the UK (hot for us!) and my feet and fingers are so swollen :( it's horrible. Need to try and get my rings off as my hands are so yucky now and I don't want them getting properly stuck. 

Sooooo tired now!


----------



## Sweety21

You should. I haven't weared the ring in ages. Body is swollen&#12288;like hell too.


----------



## hopie2015

Sweety- so glad to hear all is fine and the pain went away. Sounds like baby just had to get himself into a comfie position he likes. I had to laugh when you said your husband treats you like a baby and you hate it. I guess I've resigned myself to the fact I will be treated like a baby until the real baby is here and I am making myself like it in a strange sort of way!

Caz- that sure sounds exhausting but nice job -- wonderful memory for your son and so cool you soon get the rest of the summer off from work to enjoy just with him! Hope the heat wave eases there. We are getting another one this wknd..and I have to go to a wedding, that better not be outdoors!

Mack- how are you doing? So glad you all had a wonderful vacation. 

Uni- work sure sounds busy for you. Busy is good. I miss working in a way as it would keep my mind busy during this time, but then again I don't sleep much at night so not sure how I would have stuck to my old 12 hour days and survived. 
Made me laugh about not swaddling the doll-- I can't do it either for the life of me. 
Yea- try to make the coconut pops yourself, less sugar and would be healthier than store bought. I have to make some sort of pops as I am so nauseous again it is hard to drink water. Maybe I'll try lemon sorbet.

Looking at strollers and car seats is mind boggling!! I guess most of all we need to get the car seat v. soon. And I heard Moby baby carrier is best when they are newborns? I really wish I knew someone with baby stuff as I am not big on shopping!

Hope everyone is feeling good today. :)


----------



## Sweety21

Hopie, Lol enjoy this phase. Nobody will pamper you when pregnant. 
Sorry, no idea about brand you are talking about. But, hopefully someone will shed some light.

Afm, having a day when I really want this baby to come out (not early but just wanted to be done with pregnancy). Probably just hormones But, wish this time goes By fast.
Appointment, is on Saturday and hopefully all good news there.


----------



## caz_hills

Sweety I can't wait for baby to come out either! Same as you - safely of course so not too early but I feel mentally ready now.

My ankles are so swollen it's horrible. I hate it. I called the midwife and she said to wait until I see her for a blood pressure check on Monday. Also work is a bit of a nightmare as I'm meant to finish yesterday but I've got to do a few days more. I'm just so tired and puffy and want to rest!!!! Sorry for the whinge x


----------



## hopie2015

I so hear you both!! 33 weeks now and sick again, though nothing like the hypermesis. I simply can't wait for baby to arrive.

Sorry about the swelling. Definitely good to get blood pressure checked. I know heat makes it worse but we have to report swelling to doctors in case of pre-e.
I'm sure I'll get it this weekend in this 100 degree heat wave we're getting. Of course I have to go to a wedding in it, and we better be inside!

I hope work ends for you very soon, Caz and hope you can rest all weekend.

Sweety- best of luck at your appt. Saturday. My scan is on Monday. I better get my fluids up a bit with this heat so my levels are okay but it is hard when sick. Uni- hope you get to rest well this weekend after such a busy work week. 

Stay cool everyone!


----------



## Sweety21

Caz, sorry about swelling. Nothing on swelling front here so far touchwood. And sorry work got extended too. I remember being impatient for ml when I was working whike pregnant. 

Hopie, keep hydrated as much as you can. I know bathroom runs are exhausting but important too. Attending wedding in summer? wow, it's hard to keep on makeup is my first worry and ofcourse the unbearable hear is terrifying. Fx wedding is indoors and you get to enjoy.

Uni and mack, are you ladies alright?


----------



## mackjess

Hi ladies! Doing well just busy and tired after vacay! :) Glad everyone is doing good.


----------



## caz_hills

Hi Mack!

Thanks Sweety. Just frustrating as it was all lined up and planned and now it's fallen through. So I'm still working when is exhausted, swollen and tired and my son is now off school so it's another pressure I don't need :(


----------



## Uni tsi

Hi ladies :wave: my mom was in town for a visit, and because of her I fell super behind on work so still trying to catch that all up. But otherwise everything is good here. Even though I wasn't able to get on, I've been thinking about you all a lot, and am glad to read everyone is doing ok :hugs:


----------



## Sweety21

Mack and Uni, we missed you. Glad to hear from you and also glad to hear you both are doing well. Mack, take your time it's ok to be resting when tired. Uni, I hope you had a gala time with your Mom. I am calling my parents to help me after delivery and can't wait to meet them soon.

Caz, I really hope works is over for you soon. It sucks to be stuck in work when you only want is to rest.

Afm, I passed the GTT but, haemoglobin and other stuff in blood is quite low so they put me on medicine. I actually predicted it because, I have been having weakness and problem to breathe along with stars in my eyes. 
Baby was right on spot and already 2 kg. My weight is main so, doc was happy. Fx it stays that way.


----------



## Uni tsi

Sweety, glad to hear you don't have GD but sorry to hear about the other results. I'm glad at least now you have an explanation for how you were feeling and that it's treatable :hugs:


----------



## hopie2015

Glad to see the great updates!

Caz-- how is the swelling now?

Sweety- sorry about the iron but rest assured the pills will get your levels up and eating iron right food. Not sure if they sell the supplement Floradix there, but that is great to improve levels. 

Mack- glad you are back and hope you get some good rest in this week now. When is your cardio. appt?

So Inviv wrote on the September board and she and the babies are great! :)

Uni- hope you had a wonderful time with your mom. 

I've had some past 24 hours. Had a surprise baby shower thrown for me on Sunday! It was amazing. I never thought I'd have a shower. On cloud nine and then yesterday's bio-physical profile did not go well and doctor was concerned, so sent me right to hospital for non-stress test. (I wrote more about the concern on the September board). Baby's heart looked great on test and had to go back today for new ultrasound. Everything was found to be perfectly fine today!! They saw the breathing practice and also the tech yesterday was wrong about the slow growth. Today measured 4 pounds 11 ounces and dr. is no longer concerned.

SO relieved and happy. Lesson learned (the idiots at office never told me this and if they did, the scare could have been prevented!). Always eat before an ultrasound. And hour before and then 20-30 mins before..it gets baby to move. I did not eat yesterday since I was sick and baby was asleep. Today I had ice cream right before and baby was moving like crazy. They saw everything needed in the first 2 minutes!

Rather frustrating with doctor's offices sometimes, isn't it?
But so relieved and happy now and happy everyone is doing great-- looking forward to more updates. :)) Take good care in this heat -- dr. told me rest a lot, always with feet up!


----------



## Uni tsi

Hopie I'm so glad you got a surprise shower :) And especially glad that the scan turned out to be alright. Sorry to hear they gave you a scare. 

I can honestly hardly believe how hot it is. I just want it to rain so this heatwave will break.


----------



## Sweety21

Thank you Ladies. I am feeling much better and think I have started nesting already.

Hopie, how nice to have a surprise baby shower. And I am happy you enjoyed it. I am sorry you have to go through panic stage for baby's heartbeat But, in the end results were good that is more than anything you can wish for. Sometimes these people are little careless and don't put much efforts to check what they are saying. And I will definitely keep that in mind ti eat before going for scan. Anyways, so happy everything turned out good. 

Afm, i am very very uncomfortable from two days. Baby seems to come and go in odd position and seems like he is sitting on my pelvis all the time. I had to do some excersize to get him move.Sometime I feel they might be contractions? But, have no idea how do they feel like?


----------



## Uni tsi

Sweety, to me, BH contractions feel like part of my stomach gets suddenly really hard. If you can feel baby at the pelvis a lot, might have turned head down :) Where are you getting kicks, high or low? 

I'm starting to get nervous ladies, as 35 weeks approaches. I might need some hand holding coming up soon. I'm increasingly concerned about things I know I shouldn't let bother me, like how she dropped to 39th percentile for size. I'm worried it means her lungs won't be ready by the time they want to do the induction :'( I know I shouldn't fret over it, but I feel really triggered about it today, after my OB confirmed the drop in size is something we will have to keep an eye on. But mostly it's just my own unreasonable fears spinning out of control because I can't help but worry as the time of my previous loss approaches. Eek 

At least she's being nice and active, wiggling around so much today. Feeling her really calms me down. 

And on another positive note, it finally rained here YAY so it wasn't nearly so hot today.


----------



## Sweety21

He is headdown Uni. I feel kicks higher-up. But, this thing going on is little confusing. Oh well they say I will just know it when it's time. 

Uni, I totally understand what you must be going through. But, don't let fears overtake you. Keeping positive attitude will help you alot. It's easier said than done but, keep faith. I am glad they are checking you frequently and hope by the time induction approaches she would be stronger. 
Hugs to you.


----------



## mackjess

Uni hang in there, and we are here for all the hand holding you need. I went from 49% to like 80% in a few weeks, so I'm worried about that. I know I passed the GD test, but I also have high fluid so it really makes ya wonder. I'm glad that she is being active and they are keeping a close eye on you. They are doing the same for me. Just remind yourself it's to catch things *before* you have any *possible* issues that will probably never happen anyway, not because there *are* issues. Reminding myself to think that helps me out.

Glad you got some rain. And sweetie I have been so uncomfortable as well. I think I've been having some BH but also don't know what they feel like. lol. And swelling now that the heat has kicked in. This week was nice but last week was heat wave. It really wipes me out.

Hopie how fun you had your shower. How are you feeling as you get closer?

AFM, tired and big. The baby is big and I'm carrying high fluid. Not super high but enough that I'm getting scans weekly now. I am large and uncomfortable. Going to try to get ABs clothes organized this weekend. I really have a lot left to put away in her room!

Oh, had an echo this week. My follow up isn't til Aug-18 and they said they'd call if there was anything they were concerned about before then. No call, so no news is good news I'm assuming.

Stay cool and rest and have a great Friday everyone!


----------



## Sweety21

Oh mack, that must be really uncomfortable. And I am moaning for few pains. Does extra fluid equals early birth? sorry I don't have any idea. 
BH I can definitely differentiate but, this feels like something is trying to come out of cervix. Scary huh. But, I am sure it's just baby's head hitting hard on cervix. 
We are having episodes of heatwave and rain mixed so weather is kinda ok. But, still absolutely impossible to go out for something with dd.
Hope everyone have nice weekend.


----------



## Uni tsi

Mack and Sweety :hugs: thank you 

I'm feeling better today. Still nervous but in a manageable way. I have an OB appointment and a NST on Tuesday so I'm just trying to remind myself it isn't that far away and I'll have a better understanding of what my OB thinks about things. 

One funny thing is that one of the ultrasound techs looks just like Daenerys Targaryen. It's like having the mother of dragons doing my scan :haha:


----------



## hopie2015

Haha Uni! That is funny. So glad you feel better today. So normal to be nervous and I can't imagine how difficult it is. But trust they are doing everything each week to monitor baby and all will be fine. I am praying for you and really believe all will go perfectly smoothly. Just talk to whoever you can or come on here when you feel nervous. The non-stress tests will also help comfort you, I think. I actually was very relaxed in the hospital during mine..the nurses were so nice and it is great leaving there with good news on the baby's heart. :) Just take things day by day, hour by hour when you need to and trust all will be fine. 

Mack- yes, no news is definitely good news! Sorry about the swelling and being uncomfortable. My fluid is a bit low still. I know my dr. said both high fluid and low fluid needs to be watched carefully. Hence, the weekly scans for us both. 
Thanks- the surprise shower was amazing!! I am feeling comfortable so far, with 6 weeks left. Belly a bit bigger finally. Just sick of feeling sick, though no way near as bad as before!

Oh Uni- and others-- on growth. I was told baby went from 39th to 19th percentile. This ended up being totally wrong. Weight was 4 lb 11 oz, not 4lb 1 oz as other tech said. My dr. said we have to take these measurement readings with a grain of salt as they can be off by a big amount. I'm sure your baby girl is growing just fine, so try not to worry.

Sweety- thank you! So relieved and now just want to feel happy and relaxed again and enjoy the memories of my shower. :)
Good exercise got baby to move. Hopefully you can continue to do that and he will switch positions, making you more comfortable. I have no idea what BH's feel like either. Have no idea either why I haven't had any pain yet. Well, now I just jinxed myself!

Caz- hope you're feeling good? Enjoy your weekend ladies!


----------



## Uni tsi

Sweety, I don't know if this will help you, but I just remembered the other night I couldn't sleep because baby was pressing on me oddly. So, on a hunch I got up and did the yoga pose cat/cow and she totally shifted about. Might be something to look into. If nothing else, at least it is a very nice pregnancy safe stretch. 

Hopie I remember you saying that before, about the measurements possibly being wrong. I'll have to try to keep that in mind. I've added it to the list of things to ask my OB about. Thank you :hugs:


----------



## caz_hills

Uni - we are all here to hold your hand (albeit virtually!). I completely understand that you're nervous Hun - but hang on in there, and we are always here to listen xxxx

Sweety - I hope you're managing to get out with DD. Our babba is head down now - right position so all good!

Hopie - sorry you're on weekly tests. I hope they are ok for you.

Mack - sorry you're feeling big. I can't imagine getting bigger but I know with five weeks to go - so another 5lbs on I'd expect!!!! 

We are on the home straight though ladies!!!

AFM - Ajay is on holiday from school now so we have had our first week together. It's been lovely - park trips, lots of Lego building, quality time together which is lovely. I'm getting breathless a lot more than I was and still sore on my hips. But generally I'm doing alright I think! Really ready though for baby now though. Obviously once he/she is ready but I am ready!

Can't remember if I posted after we saw the consultant. I've decided to try for a VBAC and give it a go rather than a planned section. I'm nervous abut the pain though!


----------



## Sweety21

Uni, thanks I will definitely look for Cat/cow pose. I am feeling better though. But, when baby moves in odd position I am uncomfortable. 

Caz, glad you decided on Vbac. I wish I could do it but, glad that I don't have to go through labor pain. 
Wishing you all the best. Spending quality time with toddler is main thing on my last too.


----------



## Uni tsi

Caz, I'm glad for you that the consultant thought the VBAC was a possibility. Don't be afraid of the pain - it's bad but it's bearable. You got this! 

In my previous labor, I found that counter pressure on the hips was really helpful, as was a heating pad. Between those two it made all the difference. 

Sweety, I'm glad I made that suggestion to you about the cat/cow pose because I'm super uncomfortable tonight and totally forgot about how helpful it could be till I read your post lol Next time you're uncomfortable, I hope it helps you too


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Sorry to have been MIA, everybody. It was a combination of being really tired (insomnia is back) and being too much in my own head.

Docs have diagnosed that I have a hole in my heart -- never discovered before, but explains some health issues I've had on and off for a decade. It can't be investigated properly until the babies are born, but it is concerning.

I had the dreaded GD diagnosis. I'm still diet controlled, but I can't eat any bread/rice or much fruit because they make my bloods spike (watermelon, I found out the hard way, is completely out!). I'm living on salad/eggs/soup and I'm starving all the time. I'm feeling plenty of movement with Baby A, but Baby B has an anterior placenta and scares the life out of me pretty much every day.

Baby A is dropping centiles, from 61st to 44th, and Baby B is rising, up to over 95th. They both now have polyhydramnios, which is another worry. I can't wait to have both of them safely out of there and here in my arms where I can keep a better eye on things.

Sorry for coming on just to whine! I can see the finish line in sight for all of us, and I'm shuttling between feeling very excited and terrified that something might go wrong.

Uni, hang in there! We'll get through this part.


----------



## hopie2015

Inviv- so great to hear from you and I was relieved to see you on the Sept. board last week. I am sorry about the heart finding. Trust that the doctors will decide the best treatment for you after babies are born. Babies sound like they are doing v. well! 95th percentile for baby B..amazing for a twin!!
Sure they will keep close eye on the high fluid and if needed induce maybe a bit early if it goes too high. I think that is what they will do for me since my fluid is low and if it goes too low that wouldn't be good.
I know just what you mean-- just want our babies here safe and sound!! I am a bundle of nerves now before each ultrasound and have to have 5 more if baby stays til 40 weeks. 
My baby also dropped percentile. Dr. is not concerned..they will just watch growth..he said measurements are not exactly reliable. 
Great you have the gd under control with diet but sure you are sick of the same foods and hungry. I am sick again and zero appetite. I keep telling myself-- just a few more weeks of feeling miserable like this!!
So glad you said third tri feels easier on you than 2nd!
I have the insomnia too...it's awful. 

Caz- great you are having time with your little guy. Great doctors agreed to a vbac. 

Sweety/Uni- such great advice from Uni on cat/cow. I read that changes baby's position and many do it to get baby out of breech position. I've been doing cat/cow and some other yoga poses almost every day since 20 weeks..wonder if that is why baby has been in down position since 25 weeks? Probably not but I do believe will help you get baby into new position when uncomfortable.
Uni- yes, take measurements with a grain of salt. I am sure baby Uni is growing just fine!

The tiredness past few days is unreal. I don't want to leave the house!
Baby has been moving around like crazy all day long. I still haven't scheduled my 35 wk ultrasound for this week..I so want a break after the drama from last week's appt. but know I need to make the darn appt. :(

How is everyone feeling today? I sure hope this fatigue gets better!


----------



## mackjess

Oh yay Hi inviv!! Sorry you haven't been feeling well and for the GD diagnosis. We are almost there though. Hang in there with the diet. I'm glad they discovered the heart issue and hope you feel better after treatment after the babies are here. I agree totally with Hopie about taking the measurements with a grain of salt. I also have polyhydramnios, but they still scheduled me all the way out for Sept 7, which is only 4 days before my due date (I'm a planned csection as I was too nervous about being 39 to try VBAC) so it doesn't seem like my OB is too concerned which reassures me. And I don't mind the weekly scans of seeing my little girl. I can't wait to meet her!

Hi everyone! Sorry I miss ppl in every post. I'm usually baby braining and can remember 1-2 things. :haha:

Hopie-also unreal tired here. Feeling a lot of pressure really low on my belly, right above my pelvis I guess? She's not quite all the way head down, a little at an angle, but her hands are all the way down so girl are you punching my cervix or something?? cut that out!! :)

This week should be better. Drink your cold drink or have your ice cream. I chug a cold Gatorade on my drive in and she's usually pretty active. Last week I got a glimpse of her face for the very first time, and they see hair all over her head and bunches of it are together so they think she has lots of curly hair. So of course I bought all the bows. :haha:

We are soooo almost there ladies, and really if any of us had to labor any time soon the babies would be just fine. Which I don't want as I'm not ready yet, still have 2 weeks to finish up a work project. Also, my dream job/promotion I've been dying for just posted last week, and I have to apply by 8/11. I need to quit procrastinating with so many things. Ugh


----------



## Sweety21

Hello invivo. We missed you, so sorry you have so much worry and health issues but, all we can do now is hang in and wait for babies to come out safely. I am keeping everything cross for you and babies to be safe and sound. 
Having hole in heart and to be discovered during pregnancy is kinda scary but, since it has not created any major problem so far I think it should be fine for few more weeks. Will you need surgery or something?
Lots of hugs and prayers coming your way.

Hopie, I agree about the tiredness. I have toddler who is full of energy and all I want is to lie down but, Can't. But, dd is really very understanding and she takes care of mumma well. Her trantrums have gone down. Touch wood. 
About Cat/cow pose I am greatful than uni reminded us. I did it with dd to get her headdown from breach but, after few weeks she was again breach. Stubborn lil gal. 
And ofcourse you need to get that appointment I know it's kind of scary experience but, we just have to put up with docs few more weeks. 

Mack, aww. I love curly haired baby gals. My dd has curly hair too. It's the other thiq she doesn't like it to be tied. 
But, I am sure you must be over the Moon looking at her beautiful face and hairs. Can't do anything about tiredness though. You are right almost there. Just one more month to go! 

Afm, I am tired too. I have taken break from cooking for 2-3&#12354; days now. It's Just so darn tiring. I am focusing all my energy (which is left ) to enjoy time with dd. I am becoming very emotional now.


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Hopie, so sorry to hear that you're sick again. I threw up all over myself in the car for the first time in a couple of months last Friday -- lovely to have it back! And if your body is telling you to rest I hope you have your feet up and vegging out in front of the TV. This is my final week to work (for real this time), and I'm dragging myself in every morning.

Mack, sorry that you've been diagnosed with polyhydramnios too. It's given me a much rounder and more of a "TV pregnant" bump than I've ever had before! Sounds like your docs are well on top of things and keeping a close eye on you. And lots of curly hair sounds lovely!!!

Sweety, I a seizure years back, plus I have some aphasia (my words don't always work) and absence type episodes that have been put down as rare migraine symptoms. It looks now as though they may have been TIAs caused by particles/air getting through the hole and moving to my brain. I think the plan is to properly work over my history and the size of the hole before we decide what to do. I really don't want cardiac surgery, but I don't want a stroke either. It's a toughie.

Sounds like your DD is making things as easy as possible on you. I'm starting to be a bit emotional too. I feel really weepy today for no reason at all, because all's right in my world right now.

Really looking forward to seeing pictures of all these babies when they get here. Not long now!!


----------



## Uni tsi

InVivio, thank you for being so brave. It helps me feel brave too :hugs:


----------



## hopie2015

Yes, both of your braveness helps me feel brave as well! I seriously think of you guys when I get scared.
Inviv- it sounds like you have great doctors and they will make best decision on your treatment after baby. Sorry you get hit with the sickness sometimes still too. But I think back to the first 4-5 months and it is nothing like that, thank God!!
SO cool this is your final week of work!

Mack- hope baby is in a more comfortable position for you now. The tiredness must be so hard with work and your little guy. I have to nap most days since I only sleep 5 hours at night. Best of luck applying to your dream job!!

Sweety- good idea to ease on the cooking, etc. and focus energy on your little girl. Hopefully you can nap when she naps too! Naps are really helping me but I do wake up so groggy from them. I guess I'm expecting this extreme fatigue to last. :( 
Thanks- I know I need to keep my appt. this week even though scared. My dr. office had a hazardous spill and might be closed all week! OH wasn't too happy when I expressed my excitement I might get to skip appt. this week.

Uni- hope you are feeling good and Caz, too. Have a great Wed. everyone! :)


----------



## mackjess

Haha Hopie I got a good chuckle out of you and OH. I hope you do get in this week but honestly I don't see the difference sometimes between late in the week or early in the next. I just started weekly scans and appts myself. Ugh. What if I didn't want to wear real pants and be publicly presentable so often!! :D

I unsubscribed on accident!! Glad everyone is still here. Uni how are you? Hi sweety caz and inviv. I'm sure docs are keeping a close eye on us all now this late in the 3rd and that we are all doing well despite minor concerns.


----------



## Sweety21

Invivo, I do pray that's it is curable by medicine only. And glad you have answers to everything you are going through so for long. I agree with Uni, you are brave. Hang in there! 

Hopie, lol. I imagined how your OH might have reacted on your excitement and couldn't stopped laughing. I think few days difference should not matter though. 
Ya, less cooking and more resting but, dd is really getting bored at home and i kind of feel bad for her. 

Hey Mack, glad you are subscribed again. Weekly appointment started already? Mine is still once in two weeks but, I think that is going to change soon. How is finn doing? 

Uni, Hope you are feeling confident and better now. 

Afm, appointment on Saturday and I am feeling better with meds. However, I feel baby keeps on changing his position and it hurts when he is breach. Can't complain though because, he must be really squishy inside and trying to find some roon. I am short so, kind less room for baby I guess?
One more thing I just wanted you Ladies to know that I feel so close to you all however, on other board I feel everyone is ranting their own tune and the connection is not there. So, thank you all!


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Uni, how are you? When I get scared I tend to retreat into myself -- I'm so impressed with how you open yourself and your worries.

Hopie, I know how you feel about just wanting to skip sometimes. It's probably a good thing that your husband wasn't having any of it!!

Mack, I'm so with you on the pants. I don't have anything comfortable to wear these days, and when I'm at home I'm definitely not presentable.

Sweety, it's hard to balance DD's need to get out and about with your own tiredness and need to snooze on the sofa. I remember DS changing from breech to cephalic at about 32 weeks last pregnancy and it was extremely uncomfortable.

Me, I had a scan and antenatal appointment today. Good news is that the GD diet is working. Babies are closer to each other in size and the polyhydramnios has resolved itself. I'm carrying about 9lbs 12oz of baby inside me right now.

Bad news is that it looks like I'm starting pre-eclampsia. BP is up, I have headaches and protein in my urine and I had to plead with the consultant to let me come home today. I'm back on Friday and again on Monday to see how things are looking.

I also found out that the hole in my heart is an even bigger deal than I thought. I've been urgently referrred to a cardiologist to figure out the safest way for me to deliver.

All in all, not the greatest day.


----------



## hopie2015

Gosh, Inviv, I am really sorry you got that news today. I know so many people, including my mom who have had to have very extensive heart surgery- some were very risky and with excellent medical care they have all done very well. If it does come down to surgery someday and not just meds, trust all will be okay with great doctors. I am not sure what part of the country you are in but could give excellent cardio referrals if you ever wanted, though it sounds like you are under great care currently from your doctors.
Sorry also about the pre-e possibility but important thing is they are catching it very early. And also babies are a good size now if they wanted you to deliver early.
I am thinking of you and praying for you. You are so strong and I can't wait to hear the news that your babies are here!

Sweety- so sweet of you! I know what you mean..sometimes it gets hard on other board. Maybe because there are so many people?
I feel really close to you ladies as well and hope we keep it going well into when we are raising our new little ones!
Glad you feel a bit more comfortable now.

So far the doctor's office is still closed down..so maybe I miss this week.
ha! OH said no way- and found they have a second location I could go to. I know I need to stop being such a baby about the scans.

Mack- I know what you mean about the pants at the appt. At 36 wks I am determined not to buy maternity clothes. I've been getting by in yoga pants and big sundresses and really hope my yoga pants fit me the next few weeks for these appointments!
I'm going to take your attitude and just be happy I get to see my baby on these weekly scans and stop the darn worry so much!

Uni and Caz- hope you are great and work has calmed down.


----------



## Uni tsi

Invivio :hugs: I'm glad they had some good news for you at the appointment. Wish it had all been good news. Hopefully, things look better on Friday and I hope the heart consultant sees a safe path forward for you. Sorry about the PreE as well. So stressful to find out about that and the issue with your heart, but I'm glad now they can take the steps necessary to keep both you and the little ones safe :hugs: 

I agree with all the general sentiment about feeling close with you ladies and I'm not sure what I would do without you all. It will be great once we all have our babies to hang out together on the parenting threads :D 

I got some reassurance this week about the growth. At my nst on Tuesday I asked to see the high risk doctor and he was very reassuring. I also talked to my OB about it and she made me feel even better. She said (I think, hopie, you said this too, if I recall correctly?) that the estimates can be off by as much as 20%, so I really shouldn't worry about it changing 11% over two months. The high risk doctor did go ahead and move me to NSTs twice a week, so I have to go back on Friday. Only appointment available was at 8:30 am :O I normally wake up at 10am for work, so idk how that's going to work out. 

Hopie, all the appointments, I understand why you're interested to skip one lol but I'm glad hubby is there to encourage you to go anyway. Do you find that more appointments makes each one less anxiety provoking or are they still stressful every time? I hope things go smoothly for you at this next one! 

Sweety, I know what you mean. I do like looking at the other board, because it's nice to see how innocent some of the ladies are. I appreciate their innocence, and to be reminded what a "regular" pregnancy is like. But sometimes I just don't know what to say over there. I'm very fond of several ladies on the other board, but it's also kind of hard to keep up over there sometimes. Whereas here, I feel like we really get to connect with each other in a way that's more of a challenge over there. 

Mack I'm glad you found your way back here! <3 :flow:


----------



## hopie2015

Uni- so glad you feel more re-assured now! Everything is sounding so very positive. I am so excited for you! Yes, dr. told me to take measurements with a grain of salt. One day baby was 4 lbs 1 oz, the next day they got 4 lbs 11 oz. I did find the good results of the 1 hour NST test comforting. I guess I am so scared before each scan because every time something of concern is found. Especially last time being sent straight to hospital! But I trust tomorrow's will go better and a v. good thing they are doing the weekly scans since my dr. said another helpful thing to me -- he said if the biophysical weekly scan goes well then it indicates baby will be fine until the next week. So they will do one each week and that comforts me a lot.

Good that nst's will be twice a week. I'm sure I'll go again soon. I actually found it very comfortable and at the end very re-assuring! Next scan is tomorrow. 

You're doing so great Uni. Should be so amazingly proud of yourself.

Thanks from all of us to Uni-- for starting the Sapphire board back in January that brought us all together!


----------



## Sweety21

Invivo, so sorry you are having difficult time But, on the positive note atleast you will be monitored closely and won't have to go through high risk delivery without even knowing that there might be some problems. I know it's difficult but, fx that everything goes well for you. Can't wait to meet the twinnies.
I agree that my dd's care and my own health is difficult to handle at same time. Two more weeks and my parents will be here to take care of her and me. 

Uni, that's a good news. Glad you are feeling better and confident now that specialist gave you reassurance. Good luck waking up so early though. I cannot get out of bed either. 
About other board, I do love talking to few ladies but, as you said it's difficult to bond in big group. Glad you made this group which we all mutually feel close too.

Hopie, I remember your post about hubby being very very strict and treating you like baby and it surely seems that way(in a good way ofcourse). I think just go ahead and have appointment because even he seems to be little bit nervous. What will be will be. And i am surw everything will be alright.

Afm, I am very happy today. My dh and I were about to discuss name and we don't even had to discuss for a minute. We both were thinking of same name all along and when it came out we both were laughing and were happy that we didn't have to agree or disagree on anything. It's like it was meant to be. Will disclose the name once he is born. But, I can't stop smiling.


----------



## mackjess

Awe sweety that is awesome! DH and I struggled with names. He is not picky about anything in life, but names. I probably went through 100 that I liked. My sister has mentioned waiting until after baby is born to order something embroidered because people sometimes change their minds. yea right I am not dealing with that again. :haha: Isn't it nice when you know the name and you and DH can say it now when talking? It just makes it even more special. And how lucky your parents will be there to take care of you. It's tough prego with a little!!

Uni, good news you are on such a good path. Makes my heart happy after all you've been through. With Finn, they were right about his size, like the bone measurements, he was looong legged and had shoulders like a line backer, and while he had chubby cheeks and a bit of a tummy he was 1lb under what they said. Measurements definitely aren't exact!

Inviv, twin pregnancies are complicated and births are trickier. I'm sorry for all you have to go through. My cardiologist was amazing and wonderful and very reassuring. Since I am not laboring, planned section, it worked out better. It is easier on my heart. I hope that your cardio appts go well and that you have an amazing doctor. And Pre-e may or may not increase in severity but it sounds like it was caught early enough to prevent problems. It sounds like you may have an earlier delivery possibly? I don't feel like I'm going to make it until Sept 7 at all, but feel reassured I'm far enough along the risk is minor for baby.

I know I'm forgetting somone....every time I have something else and forget...

AFM, I am miserable but still happy. lots of lower back pain and SPD so bad it hurts to walk at times. I am huge with fluid and feel like I'm going to burst. =/ I am barely in the limit for being high fluid (as of last week, scan later today) so I hope it stays on the lowest end of high, or goes under.

Inviv-did you feel like you were less big from the fluid going back to normal? I know I passed the GD test and I don't eat sugar with the heartburn, but I still wonder if I should cut back on carbs. Looked up the diet plans for GD and may try that for a week to see if it brings me any relief.

Scan later, hope my fluid is still not too high. It could also be the heat making me feel like I'm aobut to bust. I think anything over 20 is high, and i'm just at 21 so barely over.


----------



## mackjess

Well I'm not high fluid anymore so I should apologize for whining so much. :)


----------



## Uni tsi

Mack I'm glad to hear you're not high fluid anymore :) sounds like what you did worked. And, as far as I'm concerned you're always welcome to whine as much as you want :hugs: I already figured out that one cure for what ails me is to complain about it here ;) Glad to see that's working for you as well! 

Sweety, that's so awesome you both had the same name in mind. It's so wonderful when things work out that way. It is really meant to be <3 

Hopie, I'm glad you're also finding the NSTs reassuring. If I could, I would have one every day lol You're very sweet to say such things. I'm glad everyone is here too.

I can't believe I'm still awake. I really need to try to fall asleep if I'm going to make it in the morning. Eek!


----------



## Uni tsi

Remember how I said NSTs are reassuring to me? Not so much this morning. She didn't hit her milestones this morning they sent me up to L&D for more monitoring. Ugh. I think it's probably because my appointment was so early in the morning I didn't have time for breakfast. But I can feel her kicking a ton and atm she has the hiccups which sounds really loud on the monitor. They brought me some food which I just finished so I'm hoping we get to go home soon. I'm glad they're being careful I just wish my appointment hadn't been so early in the morning. Free breakfast was nice though 

When I told the triage nurse at L&D I normally go to sleep at 4am she looked at me in horror and asked "why do you do that?!" You think she would have heard of pregnancy insomnia before now =P


----------



## hopie2015

Mack- that is great news on the fluid. Yay!
Sorry the SPD hurts so much at times. Do stretches help relieve it at all?
This heartburn has gotta go!! I did read the last couple weeks it goes away once every thing moves down?

Sweety- so cool about the name. Yes, meant to be! That's awesome your parents are coming for a couple weeks to help out. 

Uni- yes, the nst's sure are reassuring. Hope you got back to sleep. Sleep just seems impossible for me lately.

Well it is true - be careful what you wish for! The dr. office just canceled my appt. Still shut down for the emergency. They gave me 3:30 Tuesday, which now of course makes me nervous since dr. said I need a scan every week. So that will be 2 weeks since my last one. Feeling baby move a lot helps me, but I will be nervous these next 4 days.

Caz- hope you're feeling good? 
Inviv- we are all thinking of you. Know you are under excellent care like Sweety said and doctors will keep you and babies safe and well. Hope to hear from you soon. 

Happy Friday!


----------



## Uni tsi

Every thing checked out. I'm on my way home now.


----------



## Uni tsi

Today is just not my day. Right as I got home from the scan I lost my mucus plug. I'm only 33 weeks. Talked to a doctor from my OB's office and they said not to worry as long as there's no other symptoms. But geesh I just want to take a nap and now I'm way too worked up again 

One nice thing the midwife on call said today was to come down any time, that I don't even have to have a concrete reason but anytime even if it's just cause I feel nervous. Obviously, I can't take her up on that or I might as well just move in lol but it was nice to have her insist like that. At the same time, I'm glad I don't have to turn around and drive right back over there since I just got home and it's like an hour drive with traffic. I'm going to go try to lay down and see if I can nap.

One helpful thing is baby is being super active all morning. 

Hopie, I think we both posted at the same time, but the OB on call today told me that she thinks movement is more important than the results of an NST. Well, her exact words were "movement is a better indicator of the baby's health" so I thought I should pass that along while you wait on your next appointment :hugs:


----------



## Sweety21

Mack, 100 names? I can't even think of 10 good names. And agree with your sis though, sometimes it's better to wait and see how baby looks and think of a name which suits his/her personality. We did the same with dd. 
I am glad to hear that you are not at high fluid risk now. Way to go. But, at the same time Sorry about SPD.

Uni, that must be scary. But, glad it turned out well. And really didn't that nurse heard about insomnia? 
You lost your plug? I hope there is nothing to worry about it. I have never been through all natural thing so not sure if loosing plug has big effect? I do read that plug regenerates again? Sorry for so many questions but, just curious about it. Do you feel any different after loosing it.Glad your OB's office is so cooperative. 

Hopie, Thanks. I really fell in love with dh again after that episode.
I am so sorry your wish came true and it's making you nervous (sounds kind of weird). But, as long as baby is kicking and active everything should be fine hun. I know you need monitoring but, if it makes you feel any better my appointments are always two weeks apart. So, hopefully no major difference.

Afm, appointment today and I am getting nervous because they will start talking about section in details now. I feel like a cow who is about to be sacrificed. 
On happy note my friend came over yesterday, she is nurse(maternity) and she gave me so many tips and showed alot of excercises to do for back pain. Unfortunately, she had to go early so didn't get to hangout muxh. But, felt good to hangout with her after two years.


----------



## Uni tsi

Sweety, I guess, when it's lost it can be a sign that labor is about to start, or just that labor is weeks away. I had a pelvic exam this week and my cervix was still totally not ready so it's unlikely I'll go into labor soon. It does maybe mean I can't go to the swimming pool :( I have to double check on that but it's something I read online that sounded plausible - no baths or swimming or sex. le sigh. Not that I have a lot of sex to begin with at the moment as I'm an awkward whale and lovely DH is currently trying to earn ALL the money before baby comes and thus works so much he's almost always sleeping when he is at home, but on principle I'm disappointed lol I do really want to go swimming though so I'm hoping my doc clears me for that at least. It's not like I'm trying to swim in a pond or whatever, it's a well kept pool. I have heard they will grow back if you lose part of the plug in early pregnancy but I'm not sure about what happens in third trimester. I was just told to watch out for labor symptoms and aside from that not to worry about it. :shrug: So apparently, it can happen so early, you might get to have the experience too. I hope it isn't as shocking for you as it was for me! 

I'm glad to hear you had a friend drop by. It's always so nice to see old friends we haven't gotten to hang out with in a while. Also, I hope your appointment wasn't as bad as you wanted. That cow analogy is vivid  I'd be nervous too. I don't like thinking too much about certain details


----------



## caz_hills

Uni - sorry you lost your plug early. I've read/heard that it doesn't automatically mean labour so I hope things are ok for you. You're so strong and brave after what give been through so I'm glad the doctors are there for you. 

Re swimming hopefully you can still go - like you said it's only in A pool so should hopefully be fine. I swam a lot with my son's pregnancy as we were gym members then (no time since!) and it was bliss!

Hopie - such a shame they had to cancel your scan. I like you am desperate for the movements so you know all is ok. Hang on in there - only a few days to go.

Invivo - did you see the consultant yesterday? I hope it went alright and that they were able to advise on your conditions? My close friend is having twins the same time as us and it's so tough. Whenever I feel tired and sore I always try and remember that she is having two! And has two already!

Mack - so sorry about your SPD. It sounds so tough from people I know who have it badly. Thankfully I've only got a little of it. Can they prescribe you anything to help? And 100 names wow! We could only whittle it down to say 5 and then for boys we still can't really find one we love! We have agreed on the girls but for boys we are 80% sure on a name now I hope!

Sweety - soooo glad you agreed on a name. It must be fate if you both were thinking it - how beautiful!

Afm - summer hols here so busy agenda with my five year old. He is generally good and I'm trying to take him to parks with his friends so he burns off energy and when we are home he doesn't mind quieter more relaxed play (and he sleeps better!). We are lucky we have some lovely parks nearby! Hubbie was travelling with work in Germany last week and that's his last overseas trip done now yay! He is also off on hols next week so will be around to help which is fab. Have a midwife - regular - apt on Monday - love hearing the HB and knowing all is well x


----------



## caz_hills

Sweety - just noticed you're in Japan, wow how cool! We went there on our honeymoon :)


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Uni, so glad that your little one decided to cooperate after her breakfast! And good to know that movement is more important than NST. I get stressed all the time when one baby is moving and the other isn't, no matter which way around it goes. And seeing as they're on different sleep/wake schedules, I feel stressed about it a pile of times every day.

I've also lost my mucus plug -- it happens for me every pregnancy about 3-4 weeks before labour starts. It only takes about 48 hours to grow back, so I bet your docs give you the okay to swim in a clean, well-maintained pool. I hope it won't mean anything for you either!

Hopie, sorry to hear that your appointment was cancelled after all. It's funny how we don't realise what we really want until we can't have it. Sending good thoughts that you get great movement between now and Tuesday.

Sweety, that's fantastic that your parents are on the way to take care of you for the final few weeks. That's so great that you and DH were thinking the same name all along; you two must really be in sync!! And you're right -- if the problems are there then it's much better to know about them. I'm just ready for a stress-free week or two at this point!

Mack, fantastic news on your fluid coming back in range too! And choosing the right name is tough. It's such a responsibility picking something that won't make your little one a bullying target but where there won't be 6 kids in the class with the same name. I've got two boy names and two girl names sorted, but I can't figure out which of each to put together if the babies turn out to be b/g. I'll talk to my consultant tomorrow about an earlier deliver, but it was already going to be before 38 weeks, so I don't know if she'll be keen to pull it too much further forward. I'm guessing it depends on how well the pre-e symptoms stay under control.

I think 35 weeks is great. My younger DD was born at 34 weeks (pprom), and she had no NICU time, came home with me two days later. I know my bump is huge with twins this time, but I actually think I'm smaller than with my other pregnancies. I think it's more of a difference in shape -- before my bump sort of sprawled, if that makes sense, but this time it's very round and sticks straight out the front. I'd thought that was from having so much fluid, but seemingly not.

Caz, my DS is 4, and he definitely keeps me busy during the day. On the other hand it's great to have somebody to focus on outside of how I'm feeling and what the babies are up to. He's so excited to have them here, and I'm anxious that he might not adjust as well as he thinks he's going to. He's a real mammy's boy.

Me, I ended up back in L&D on Friday after my appointment. BP was higher and I still had protein in my urine, plus I'd ramped up to headaches, oedema, vomiting and hyperreflexia. I did get home again once the meds started to kick in, but my liver seems to be impacted (very high LFTs), and I'm back with the consultant on Monday. Good news is that the babies are doing great ("couldn't actually be doing better" are the midwife's actual words), it's just me who's falling apart!


----------



## caz_hills

Invivo poor you - so glad babies are fine but not great on you. Twins must take a huge toll on your body. Glad you have your appointment tomorrow to get re checked and looked after.

Afm - very strange tonight. Baby shifting hugely and I thought I had contractions or Braxton hicks at least. Tightenings and pain but it changed to less tightenings and more general pain in my groin. Hubbie was with me and watched a movie tonight. So glad I'm seeing the midwife tomorrow. I've been so uncomfortable and a bit freaked out by it. I know it's not labour but just odd.


----------



## hopie2015

Hi everyone!

Inviv- so glad the babies are doing incredibly great. I am sorry for the pre-e issues you are having, and glad you are being monitored closely in the hospital for it. How did your appt. go yesterday? Great to know your ds was home with you just 2 days after being born at 34 wks!
Wishing you all the very best with everything and praying all goes smoothly.

Thanks Caz! Luckily baby has been moving a lot the past 5 days and my appt. is late today. Sorry about the pain/uncomfortable feeling. What does midwife say? I had that this morning for the first time. Seems if I have a very full bladder in morning it is so painful until I get to the bathroom -- must be the way baby is positioned!
So great your dh is done with traveling now for the summer!

Sweety- thanks.. Relieved made it with no problem to my scan day and hoping baby has grown to at least 5 pounds now at 36 wks. Great you had good time with your friend. How did your appt go?

Uni- glad your dr. office and you are not concerned about losing the plug. I also read could very well mean nothing or that labor is 4 weeks away. So maybe baby wants to arrive on her own around 37 weeks. :) Glad you are feeling good. How is your week going?

Mack- hope you're feeling great. Realized we have same exact due date. :)

So hoping my fluid levels are up today but still so hard to drink as it makes me sicker. Fingers crossed I have good news to report. Enjoy your day!


----------



## Uni tsi

InVivo that's nice to hear it only takes 48 hours to grow back. I was jumpy for the first few days, every braxton hicks I would think "is this it, is it happening?" And it definitely gave me a kick in the pants to finish getting everything ready. But, so far so good. 

I'm glad the twins are fine. I can't even imagine what it would be like carrying two. Hang in there though, we're almost through :flower: 

I am starting to really slow down. The other day she was so low it was hard to walk. I'm glad she's head down but wow was she pressing. I felt like she was about to slip out! I don't think she's really engaged yet though because I put on my pregnancy belt a few hours to try to support her weight better and and it made her shift around and now I feel fine. 

Caz, what you described sounds a lot like what I'm experiencing. When she starts pressing I can't tell if it's her head or cramps. 

Hopie, how did it go? Did you get the all clear on fluid levels? fx for you <3


----------



## hopie2015

Hope everyone is doing well!
Inviv- how is the pre-e monitoring going?

Uni- yes, sure sounds like your baby girl is not going to arrive very soon, so sure all is fine for next few weeks. So glad the belt helped and you feel better. I'm now starting to get uncomfortable too. 105 heat index here the next 4 days.. this humidity is brutal!

Luckily scan went very well this time. No concerns. baby did drop to 29th percentile but dr. isn't concerned. 5 lb 7 oz. Fluid is still on low end of normal. 8.5, which they said is okay and will watch.

Sweety, Caz and Mack- how are you guys feeling?
Soo sluggish and tired. 9 months preg in August is not fun! OH is driving me nuts. I think he has a lot of anxiety about this all and it is coming out in REALLY annoying ways!!
:) 
Stay cool!


----------



## mackjess

Yay hopie on the good scan. Inviv sorry you're having a rough time, but the twins are doing good. You just have to hang in there a bit longer and you'll feel better soon after they arrive I'm sure and can get your health addressed.

Hi Uni, caz sweetie. Like you gals I really am slowing down. Bump is really low even though she is breech. She's smaller and I'm smaller than I was with Finn, but I think I had such a huge gravity defying bump with him, all my ligaments were streched out and she's hanging low. Gives me a super prego waddle. :haha:

sorry not typing much. Another heat wave and I have fat sausage fingers. Gah. Glad to be so close. Reading up and thinking of everyone as always. :)


----------



## Sweety21

Sorry ladies, I have been reading posts but, way too tired to reply and by the time I decide to type my cell falls on my face and I am in dreamland.That being said, I hope you all understand because, that's sums up our situation right now isn't it?

Invivo, so Sorry it's going little tough for you but, glad twinies are doing good. Today only i saw twins while i was out and thought of you.

Uni, thanks for info. Though this is my second not having gone through normal with dd really scares shit out of me when there is something different with this one. Like other day i thought something was dripping down there and it was definitely not pee but, doc said i am closed so, might be just my imagination? How is lil one treating you? Is she on regularly moving? 

Hopie, mens do have anxiety Hopie. It's just they don't wanna admit and we are the one who first see it. I think it's best to let him knoq you get it what he is worried about and it might settle a bit?

Caz, Yeah i do feel lucky to have my parents coming over to help me but, that means my hubby will be gone for 4days to bring them here. Since they haven't travelled internationally they need assistance. 
You came to Japan for honeymoon? That's rare? Where did you go? I live in Yokohama near Tokyo.

Mack, I totally get it. It's difficult to even lay down forget about typing. I gathered energy today because dd slept little early today. 

I agree with you ladies. It's so much hot these days. I hardly can walk and being pregnant in this heat is not so much fun. But, ladies we are almost there. 

My appointment the other day qent very well except for the fact that I gained another pound which my doc was not happy about. I am just 135lbs or so but, according to Japanese std I am big. Also,the baby is little big than normal. At 33 weeks he was weighing around 2.4kg. Other than that I am ready for baby!


----------



## caz_hills

Sweety - yes we flew into Tokyo, spent four days there then went to Kyoto for a few nights. Then back to Tokyo where we climbed Mt Fuji - which was awesome! Travelling on the bullet train was fabulous and we loved the scenery, food and atmosphere. Would love to go back one day!


----------



## hopie2015

Glad everyone is doing well!
Mack- this awful heat/humidity sure is making the swelling worse, isn't it?

Caz/Sweety- I have so wanted to go to Japan. Will be a while for me now before I can take that trip!
I hear you on the tiredness. Got 2 hours of sleep last night. Pregnancy insomnia is getting worse it seems. Must be the hormones? 

Uni- I can't believe that nurse last week was clueless about pg insomnia!
That is great you can work from home much of the week. 

Thanks Sweety - yes, OH doesn't want to admit his anxiety. He was a lot better yesterday but still feel I need to escape to my parents alone for couple days, catch up on sleep and get some alone time! But really I should be grateful he is so caring, I know. 
You're only 135 lbs! I wouldn't worry about it one bit. 

110 degrees with heat index. Can't wait to leave the city. We're stopping at that Once Upon a Baby store or whatever its called..other girls on board says it has great stuff for cheap! Everyone stay cool this weekend! Inviv- we are all thinking of you.


----------



## Uni tsi

We're triple digit heat index here too. Oh, the misery. I hope all you ladies are able to keep to the air conditioning. I made an agreement to go out of the house today. What was I thinking?? 

Sweety, you don't need to apologize; I understand exactly what you mean. I think I'm slowing down partially because I can't concentrate on anything. I'll respond to like three emails and notice over an hour has gone by. It feel like that long, but the clock doesn't lie. It makes me wonder if I was just staring off into space or what. But yeah, it's taking forever to get even the smallest thing done and I can't concentrate on anything. Naps are extra good though lol 

Hopie, I hope at least that your pregnancy insomnia allowed you to enjoy the meteor shower last night? :) My husband acts like he's not worried at all, but he's a little emotionally distant compared to what I'm used to. I know it's his way of coping with things, but I kind of wish he could be more present right now. If only we could get the two of them to balance each other out somehow, we'd each have what we needed lol 

Mack I'm in full on waddle mode now too :D I love to waddle. I know it's probably strange, but it makes me feel good about myself. Maybe it's because I waddle just a little bit most of the time anyway so I'm just happy it finally makes sense :haha:


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Apologies in advance for this "me me me" update, but I've had quite a week.

At my appointment on Monday my BP was higher and I now had 2+ of protein, so consultant decided to admit me. Over Monday and Tuesday BP stayed high and LFT bloods rocketed higher. On Tuesday one of the babies' heart rates kept decelerating on the CTG machine. Consultant made the decision to do an emergency section but NICU had no spots. She had her registrar ring around and they found spots in a hospital 150 miles away -- I was due for transfer Wednesday morning with section ASAP on arrival.

Tuesday night babies took events into their own hands. My waters broke in the early hours of Wednesday morning and my two boys were born shortly after 9am. I had a completely natural delivery, Caspar was born at 9:06am weighing 5lbs1 and Canaan at 9:33am weighing 5lbs6. Canaan remained breech throuhout, but fortunately one of the obstetricians in my hospital is very experienced at breech deliveries.

The boys went straight to NICU (they had to make room!) because of their gestation, plus my GD and the BP meds I'm on, but they're doing fantastically well. Caspar has had some jaundice but apart from that they're thriving. I'm so happy and so very much in love.

I was discharged last night and will spend my time running in and out to NICU until the babies are ready to come home. I do promise I'll catch up with everybody once I catch my breath, though.

Thinking of you all. I can't believe my pregnancy is over and the boys are here.


----------



## hopie2015

Oh my goodness! Inviv- CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! So glad the babies are here and doing well and you are doing well too! So glad they decided to arrive on their own too..that is amazing! They have wonderful weights too for twins!

Soo thrilled for you and relieved. What a past few weeks you have had and you were such a trooper from the start with all the sickness and this is just the most wonderful news. Our first Sapphires.

Rest up, take good care of yourself and enjoy your baby boys. 
CONGRATS, Inviv!!!!!!! :flower::happydance:


----------



## caz_hills

Invivo wow I'm so shocked and delighted for you! Well done you on birthing too amazing babies - and one breech, you're a trooper!!!!

Can't wait to hear more but so pleased you are discharged and home - cuddle those babies tight :)


----------



## Sweety21

OMG! invivo that is such a great news and twinies born naturally? that is more than amazing. 
Congratulations to you! 
Can't wait for more updates and if you don't mind pics of boys.And ofcourse it should be me me post. Hello you have your sapphires in your arms now. 

Caz, that's amazing that you spent quite a quality time here. I visited kyoto too but, just few shrines there. We kind of spent our honeymoon in Tokyo too. We have lived in Hiroshima, Okayama and now Yokohama. And seriously living here is best thing. 
Do visit again if you get chance. Would be happy to show you around. 

Uni, Thanks hun for understanding.If i remember correctly you are working few days from home right? It must be hard concentrating in work now. We are getting so close. Btw, on other board looks like we are starting secret group. Can we di it here too?

Hopie, Take your me time as much as you can. It's better to escape for some time where you feel relaxed. It's hard to be getting mad at over caring husband. Trust me, I know. My hub is asking more questions at appointment than me. Lol. But, it will settle in after baby is born. 
Also, you should visit Japan. It's awesome place to spend some quality time. 
Insomnia is hitting me too. But, can't help it. It is what it is. Feq More weeks i say everytime i have sleepless night.

Afm, Hubby is out of country to bring my parents here but, trust me the time was passing by like snail. It's hard to be with dd who is full of energy day and night. Just two more nights and i will get somw relief.


----------



## Uni tsi

Invivo YAY I'm so happy for you. Reading your happy news really brightened my day. I'm so excited for you. It must be such a relief to be home with your snuggle bunnies in your arms <3 

Sweety, I love the idea of a secret fb group for Sapphires too. But I'm not the one to set it up, I'm way too disorganized at the moment. If someone wants to go for it, I'm all in!


----------



## mackjess

Omg in vivo yay!!! Such his weight and no surgery for you to recover from. I can't wait to hear updates.


----------



## caz_hills

I'm in for a secret FB group too - would love that :)


----------



## caz_hills

Oh girls I'm mega hormonal tonight too. Had a little cry with my Hubbie (me not him!). Petrified of the labour, scared whether baby will be ok, worried about how I will cope with baby when it arrives, will our five year old be jealous/upset etc etc. All irrational probably but just feel it's so close now I'm scared.

Early night for me now and I'm sure tomorrow will be a new and better day x


----------



## Uni tsi

Aww Caz all those things make sense to worry about, but all of them will probably work out ok :hugs: I hope you feel better in the morning. It can all get very overwhelming sometimes but you are very strong :flow:


----------



## Sweety21

I can do it. I don't have much time either and not very organized but can manage in night i guess. 

Those who are interested please pm me. My fb id is "Nita Donde Nandrajog". I have Saving the earth profile pic. 

Caz, so Sorry you are going through bad day. But, everything will be ok hun.


----------



## Uni tsi

That's a really cute profile pic you have sweety! 

Thanks for setting this up for us :)


----------



## caz_hills

Sweety I've messaged you too.

Feeling a bit better today. Husband is at home before going back to work tomorrow :( after his week off. So going to try and rest this morning before we have a party with family friends tomorrow in London x


----------



## Sweety21

Uni, thanks. My belly is not visible in that pic and hence gathered the strength to put it up. We haven't announced anything on fb yet. Near and dear ones knows.

Caz, Added you already dear. Hope You get your full rest and have a good party.


----------



## Uni tsi

yeah, we haven't announced on fb either. It felt too uncomfortable. Thanks for making it a secret group <3

Caz, I'm glad you're feeling a little better :hugs:


----------



## mackjess

Hi ladies. I'm a bit bummed after my appt Fri so haven't typed a whole lot. Noticed when I was getting ready for my doc appt that my belly looked huge and some stretch marks had shown up all over it. 3 and 2 weeks back, my fluid was 21 and 22, which over 20 is high, then last week it had gone down to 18 so I was so happy. Friday it was 28!!! Doc told me to cut back on sweets and carbs even though I passed the GD test, which I don't eat much of anyway due to heartburn so I'll see if I can do a bit better. They are making me do a sugar test again Wednesday, and I'm just huge and miserable. I have the scan and all that again Weds so hopefully I'm not higher again. I was going to try to work from home all the way up to 9/2 but have been sleeping so poorly due to belly size, pain, and the bathroom breaks that I'm a complete mess. I'm going to ask that my last day be next week. Maybe Friday. Totally bummed about that as we're supposed to only get 12 weeks, so that means I have to go back to work 10 weeks after baby. I'm going to try really hard to get 14-15 weeks approved. 

Sorry for the pity party. The discomfort and lack of sleep and disappoint/fear about my high fluid is getting to me. Also, they said there was slight inflammation in baby's kidneys, just a tiny bit, but they aren't concerned because they've never seen that in past scans and sometimes it looks like that if its just before she has to wee. Hoping that's all it was, and going to be really anxious for my appt in a few days.


----------



## Uni tsi

Awww Mack :hugs: I'm sorry to hear you've been having to deal with all that. I was wondering what you were up to as we hadn't heard from you lately but I was hoping everything was ok. I'm sorry to hear you've been feeling down and worried. I'm glad you checked in so we can offer moral support :flower: 

Being on carb restrictions sucks! I hate when they act like we must pig out all the time and give advice to avoid sweets when we're already avoiding them. So unhelpful! Also, how awful that they're making you drink the awful glucose drink again. yuck! It seems like if they're worried about high carb they shouldn't make you drink a lot of carbs? Can they just check fasting and A1c? Or, maybe a couple after meal numbers? 

Hopefully work will be cool and let you take the two extra weeks. I'll keep fx for you! 

Also, I bet the thing with her kidneys really was just that she was about to pee. But still, how stressful! When do they get you back again for another look?


----------



## mackjess

Sweety I sent you a message.

Thank you Uni. You're always so sweet and understanding. And yes it is annoying when they ask about food. My answer to what I'm eating is not much. I eat too little I have heartburn and I eat too much I feel sick. I'm mostly having snacks and with a toddler in the house I try not to have too much processed or junk food around anyway so I couldn't binge out on sugar if I wanted to. Oh well. I think I'll cut back on fruit and add protein. I'm sure I am way too low on protein anyway. Eggs and meat just haven't been that appealing.

I think if I take off work and get sleep it will do wonders for my mood. I wake up at 4am and can't get back to sleep, so I'll log on a bit to work on stuff that came in overnight, then I'll get my son ready and it takes everything I have to stay awake and work again around 9am. And I have to be online and avail from then until a bit after lunch since I work tickets for customers. That's when most of my work volume comes in, so I'm trying to keep up when I've had 3-4 hours sleep. I can't anymore, and I'm afraid I'll make mistakes and make something worse. :haha: I think I can taper off and call it quits by Friday, then next week I don't have to stay awake and can nap in the mornings after they leave. I'm going to dream about this all week!!

Scan again is Wednesday. I hope fluid doesn't go up again. 28 isn't terrible, just worried if it goes up that fast again I'll have her early.


----------



## Uni tsi

Nothing is easy when you haven't gotten enough sleep. I am glad to hear you'll be able to take off from work soon. Catching up on your rest is sure to make a huge difference both emotionally and physically. 

Obviously we want that baby to stay put till 37 weeks if possible but you're so close now, I'm sure no matter what everything will be ok :hugs:


----------



## Uni tsi

Sweety, I was just thinking - Invivo is probably so busy at the moment, do you think you should message her directly about our group so that she'll see it when she finally has the chance to log back on again? I know if it were me, I wouldn't be keeping up with the threads, but she'd for sure see a private message eventually. 

I would message her myself but I feel weird giving out your info in a private message :blush: But, I'm pretty sure we haven't seen her since we had the idea?


----------



## caz_hills

Hi ladies,

Mack - your tiredness must be tough. I was up from 330-5 today and I feel tired today :( our bodies are preparing us for newborns!!!!

I woke at 330 ish and am sure I had a few contractions - started timing them as I thought this was it but by 430 they stopped and that was it! With my son it started and then he was born (well 36 hours later) so it was strange. What a monkey this baby is already!


----------



## Sweety21

Uni, I will definitely pm her. Even for me It's difficult to keep up with threads. Thanks for suggestion.


----------



## mackjess

I'm only in 1 thread and it's difficult. :haha:

thank you for adding me sweety. 

When do you ladies have your next appts? Mine is Weds and my only goal in life is to have my hosp bag and baby's clean clothes put away before then. Not that I think anything will happen other than monitoring me, but I need to get on the ball!


----------



## Sweety21

My next appointment is on Saturday mack. But, since we have holidays here we might go early instead if hospital is open. 
Mack no problem. It's good to have everyone there.

And yeah, you reminded me of packing my hospital bag too. Gotta get it sorted out soon.


----------



## caz_hills

My next apt is Monday with the midwife. Pretty standard stuff, blood pressure, heartbeat etc. I don't see the consultant until 40+4 (something like 9th September) for a sweep so until then it's just me and seeing through midwife fortnightly!


----------



## hopie2015

Glad everyone is doing well.

Mack- the appts. can be a real pain in the a---. Sorry to be negative but a lot of times they cause concern/worry over nothing really. At same time it is good we have them often to pick up on any problems. It sounds like baby's kidneys are fine, I think and I hope your fluid isn't too high on Wed. If it is, they are on top of it and maybe baby will just be born a couple weeks early. I read fluid can fluctuate a heck of a lot and yea, a pain they were mentioning eating the carbs/sweets. I hear you on not being able to eat all that much. I have a good feeling for your next appt. As for the sleep, I am right with you. Can't sleep more than 2 hours at a time and up at 4am every morning for so long now. Hope you get that time off from work v. soon and you can rest more. Lack of sleep is terrible when you have to function at work too! Glad you came on here to discuss.. It is so hard getting certain information at an appt. and then having to wait until the next one for more answers. 

Caz- any more contractions?

Uni- you gave all of us such a helpful lesson on movement on the other board. THANK YOU! 
I totally hear you on why your dh is like that. It is understandable but know it must be hard. 
Mine was in denial about the baby for many months because of the losses. Neither one of us really let ourselves believe this was really going to happen. It's a self-protective mechanism. Just think of the relief and pure bliss you guys will share together once baby is here. 

Thanks for setting up fb group. Sweety- I will get on there soon and get myself in. Will be great to all stay in touch, get back into shape together, etc. :) I'm not on fb often..hope I can figure it out!

My scan is tomorrow and dreadful strep test. Baby has been moving around like crazy. My fluid better not have gone any lower or else it will be bad. Drinking more water with all this heat, which makes me feel sicker but have to do it. Baby's size worries me a bit and sure hope has not dropped from 19th percentile.
Fingers crossed. Hoping and praying happy updates for us all this week~


----------



## mackjess

Thank you Hopie. I think I have said the same to you at times. My belly feels huge and hurts today, so not thinking it's gone down yet. It causes so much ligament pain from my belly button to the top of my pelvic bone which the stretches don't really help. Some my OB told me not to try, and also to keep my knees together as I change sides in bed or get in and out of bed. Umm I need to throw a leg over to get turned lol. I guess I will need to take a crow bar and stepladder to bed since I can barely tiptoe into it. (short girl probs)

I'll be thinking of you tomorrow. Sorry it still makes you sick but glad you are getting more fluid in. I am hoping with my next scan I get the normal girl that has done 90% of my scans. She did all my fluid measurements except the 28/highest. Hoping that one lady was just off, although I know from how I am feeling it's high. 18 to 28 in one week just seems extreme.

Also, who's carolyn in the group? I don't have the faculties to figure this out. :haha:


----------



## mackjess

Yay my million hours of googling during insomnia the last few weeks paid off. The natural sweetener stevia increases amniotic fluid. I've got two different drinks that are my go to when I get sick of water or have heartburn, so I checked and sure enough they both have stevia. So relieved to find a cause that is easy to cut out. And with our heat wave last week that totally makes sense.


----------



## hopie2015

Wow Mack! I am ashamed of myself for not thinking of that and mentioning it to you. I read weeks ago about stevia increasing fluid. I'm so glad you figured that out. I should start drinking it to up the fluid level. 
Good point with the one sonogram lady being off perhaps. We have a regular one who is the best there with 30 years experience. She was off the day we got rushed to hospital for further testing. That lady who filled in for her test results were all off and she measured baby at 4 lb 1 oz. The next day our regular lady got 4 11oz. Whole thing pissed me off really!

So this is very positive. I've got everything crossed for you for the good results. 
Caz- could you be Caroline? 

Thanks for the well wishes tomorrow. Sure hope you sleep better tonite!


----------



## mackjess

Thanks hopie. I'm so relieved that this means I may not have gd or some other issue. It is safe for baby so I won't have that worry.

Yes the one other time I didn't have my regular us tech they thought I had the chord issue. My reg one even looked back at those scans, just to help compare and decide the chord did look good on her scans, and said she didn't see any issues with the ones that started that fuss.

Fingers crossed we get the best techs from here on out. :)


----------



## Uni tsi

Mack I'm glad to hear you figured out the thing about the stevia. As evil as google can be, sometimes it's a real help. 

They're having me in for NSTs and biophysicals twice a week now, Monday, Thurs. Next week they are going to do another growth scan and blood flow from the placenta. Given what week this is for me and my history, I asked if I could have the blood flow scan moved up to this week but was told insurance wouldn't cover it :( As long as the NSTs look good, there's not considered a medical reason to do the scan a week early. But, it sure would have been nice for my peace of mind. There's still a part of me that doesn't really believe I'll still be pregnant next week, that history will repeat itself. I know it's irrational, but it's hard to see past Friday. Part of me wishes they would admit me to the hospital so I could be on the monitors 24/7. But, so far so good with baby. She passes her NSTs and biophysicals with flying colors. One of the nurses said to me today to make sure I felt movement every hour. I'm not sure I understood her correctly, but I think she was saying that if even one hour went by without feeling her, I should go in. I probably would at this point, I don't need any encouragement to be paranoid lol

On a more positive note, I think I'm going to put the car seat in tomorrow. And I need to buy some newborn diapers.


----------



## caz_hills

Hopie - yes I'm Caroline :)

Uni - it's totally rational for you to be nervous. I'm sure baby is doing beautifully! So glad they are seeing you twice weekly - so important to monitor you especially at this stage.

Glad you found the cause of the heartburn Mack. Phew, better late than never! Hope it helps x


----------



## mackjess

Oh uni, Friday will be here before you know it and you are still going to be SO PREGNANT! :hugs: Hang in there, and go in if you need it. Whatever it takes to help you out.

Went shopping last night for my hospital bag. Got me some granny panties, giant pads and travel sized essentials. Woo hoo! Maybe I'll actually have that packed this week as planned. :)


----------



## Sweety21

Sorry I have not read any posts fully Ladies. Too busy at the moment because, of parents have arrived and guests seems to be poring in this week to meet us before baby arrives. 

But, I promise to be regular soon. 

Just wanna confirm, Hopie are you Lisa on fb? Thought I should confirm before adding anyone?


----------



## Uni tsi

Thanks for the encouragement ladies!! I'm feeling a little optimistic today. Cautiously optimistic. It helps that she's being super active today. As long as I'm getting good kick counts it's easy not to worry. Don't know how I'll sleep the next few days though... 

Sweety, you don't have a thing to apologize for. Thanks again for getting the group set up for us <3


----------



## hopie2015

Uni- so totally understand..not irrational at all.. it's completely normal. You are doing incredibly great! Yes, so reassuring baby is moving so much. And dr. told me the other week with the tests on baby weekly, years of their research and experience has shown that baby will be healthy and good until the next week. That's why they want me going in every 7 days for another test. I have such incredibly good feelings for you and think that's great you are installing the car seat!

Mack- bet your fluid will be better on Friday. I'll start drinking some stevia drinks. I will never go in again when that other tech is there. Caused such unnecessary worry and hospital rush. I am sure you can just stick with the good tech now too til the end. 

Sweety - yes, that is me who friended you! So glad your parents are there and so nice you have so many visitors. Enjoy.

Caz- that was my lucky guess on your name! Did you ever try any labor inducing tips with your son? I'm thinking of trying some soon, as I was told first babies usually go late. 

Inviv- all thinking about you and babies and hope you are recovering nicely and getting to spend lots of time with them in hospital.

My visit was good, thank God. Baby grew from 5.7 to 6.2 in a week. Fluid went lower though. 7.2 now and if it goes below 7 it is a concern. So I have to up fluids as sick as they make me. 
Strep test was not bad at all. 
Going to take a 2nd short babymoon tomorrow to Newport and maybe Boston since I got so sick on other one. Dr. said, as I thought, nothing at all is happening so should be safe. :)

Take good care and stay cool!


----------



## mackjess

Hopie good news about growth. 

My fluid went from 28 down to 24. That's pretty good considering I just drank stevia on Monday.

Waiting on the doc now so I'll have to catch up in a bit.


----------



## Uni tsi

After I posted that about her being so cooperative and moving round lots, wouldn't you know it - I ended up going in that night for reduced fetal movements :dohh: Everything was fine, she just got lined up behind the placenta and I couldn't feel any kicks. It was the OB I didn't like on call. I refused a pelvic exam from her because I'm obviously no where near labor, and I just don't like her. Also, she gave me a pelvic exam just before my loss, so I was worried it would trigger me to have her do it. The nurse was kind of rude too or maybe it was just in my head because of my least favorite OB had me in a bad mood. But, the woman who does the biophysical profile I've met a few times before and she is super sweet. She is just so nice and reassuring and always says exactly the right thing, so that put me back at ease. Everything was fine, but then the OB wouldn't let me go home because my first blood pressure reading had been a little high (uhm yeah? I had just rushed to the hospital for reduced movement duh). So, I was made to sit around and get several normal readings before I could go home which was sort of annoying. Then I had to get up and go into the office this morning for my last "in person" day, so I was super sleepy. But, still glad I went in. Never would have fallen asleep probably otherwise! Tonight, she's being super agreeable fx I have another NST scheduled for tomorrow. :thumbup: 

Mack, I'm so glad to hear the fluids doing better! It's great you figured that out about the stevia

Hopie are you thinking drinking stevia sweetened drinks could help boost your fluids? If so, that would be cool.


----------



## caz_hills

Uni so glad you got checked out. You can't take any chances and at least baby is fine and moving well. They are cheeky monkeys sometimes.

I was worried the other day about movement but have had loads since. I was so close to calling the hospital but decided to give it a bit of time and it was fine. I'm getting more anxious as the days go on!

We are off to my parents for the night tonight - cinema this afternoon for Ajay with them which will be fun. They are so good with my son and I can rest up. I'm in quite a lot of pain - think baby is engaging. I re read my maternity notes and for the last two appointments the midwife has put that I'm 3/5th engaged so maybe I'm further along now hence the pain!

Hope that means baby is coming soon.

Invivo - hope you're ok and coping with the twins xx


----------



## Uni tsi

Caz, I'm glad you're getting a chance to rest up! 

I had a lot of squiggly movements this morning which I'm hoping was this little girl finally settling in head down.


----------



## Sweety21

Hello Ladies,

Finally got time to write something here. 
I have been missing all of you alot and wanted to check how everyone was doing? 

Uni, It must be so frustrating to wait for so long to get normal readings. But, glad everything is fine now. 

Caz, how wonderful of your in-laws to give you little break so you could relax. I sometimes envy ladies whose parents or in-laws stays near by to help them. 
Hope the baby is engaged and just few more weeks before baby arrives. 

Hopie and Mack, how you two are doing on fluid levels now? 

I had appointment today where everything seemed fine except that baby was already 6.18lbs at 34.5&#12354; weeks. Doctor ordered me to keep my weight in limit which I managed to from last two weeks. I have next appointment in 8days to discuss about section. Can't believe it's so so near.


----------



## mackjess

Ok sweety they have very different standards in Japan! Baby is 7lbs, 89% and my ob said she loved big healthy babies!


----------



## Sweety21

Oh, how I wish I had ob like yours.


----------



## mackjess

I haven't gained weight the last few apps, but I'm not as small as you, so it's all baby deciding to put on weight. And my belly feels so massive I barely have room to eat. Yesterday I had toast, an orange, a few bites of hamburger patty that my son didn't finish at lunch and a Few bites chicken and veggies at dinner. I try to eat more and I feel nauseous. Ugh. I think I'm extra tired since I'm not getting much food in. Haven't got my sugar results back yet, but think I'm going to try a fruit and yogurt smoothie today anyway. Maybe I'll feel alive again.

Uni I hate dealing with docs I don't like. Hope baby girl is behaving this weekend?

How is everyone? Super tired here and looking forward to some naps tomorrow.


----------



## Uni tsi

Thanks Mack, yes she's being super cooperative (knock on wood). I went to an infant care class yesterday at the hospital, and she was so quiet during class I almost thought I was going to have to go straight upstairs afterwards to get checked. But just as class ended she got super active again. The one time it would have been convenient to get checked out, but I didn't need to lol 

Sweety, don't let them give you too hard a time about your weight. Some doctors just seem to care about that more than others. And the weight estimates for baby can be off by as much as a pound from what I've heard. Just stay relaxed, I bet you're doing it all perfectly! 

In the class, I saw an amazing thing. I am not one to judge other ladies' bumps. But this bump. WOW the woman was so small framed, and the bump looked like... It looked like she had just put a large soccer ball under her shirt. She was wearing a tight shirt, and I could see her bump curved back in at the top, bottom and sides, like it was only connected to the rest of her body by a few inches. It just looked so uncomfortable! Even my DH noticed her and thought it looked painful. I actually felt very worried about her back. The worst part is she wasn't due for two more months  I wanted to say something to her, but I figured she probably gets too many comments already so I bit my tongue. But, I really was wondering how she managed, with all the weight out in the front and not supported by her sides or hips. I can't stop thinking about her, wondering how she manages.


----------



## hopie2015

Glad everyone is doing well! Mack- hope the sugar results come back today fine.

Uni- that poor lady -- 2 more months for her to go? Maybe she's having twins! My bump was first acknowledged for first time at restaurant.. I am really showing now.. yay! Manager said - 9 1/2 months - wow and put the dessert on the house for us! I can get used to this pregnancy treatment. Only 2 more weeks. :)

Sweety- I agree with Mack. Standards are totally different in Japan..unrealistic really for all so just don't even think about it if dr. mentions your weight.
As for my fluid, hopefully it goes up over 7 at tomorrow's scan but really am having hard time drinking much as it makes me sick. I'm so tired of feeling sick!

Caz- how are you feeling?

Finding lots of baby freebies online today. Target also gives a great baby box if you register with them. I was bad-- I got myself two. :)


----------



## Uni tsi

Free dessert? Nice! 

I'm starting to have contractions, still very irregular. But, they showed up on the NST today for the first time and one of them was very uncomfortable. So, I think maybe things are going to kick off before my induction fx


----------



## hopie2015

Wow Uni.. That is so cool contractions showed up on nst and you didn't even feel some of them. Yes, sounds like baby wants to get ready before induction date. When is your next nst?
I go for ultrasound at end of day. Hope fluid went up but I doubt it, as it naturally declines last 2 weeks anyway and my fluid intake is still rough.
Mack- when is your next appt?

Hope everyone is doing well! If appt. goes well, going to take one last day trip tomorrow before baby. :) Have a burst of energy finally, so feel like getting away.

Take good care everyone!


----------



## mackjess

Uni I saw on FB you were sched for the 29th. Yay! Almost there.

Hopie I'm jealous of your energy. I am feeling better today though after having some rest. Need to get some stuff done around the house and think I am actually going to tackle that this afternoon.

Sweety are your parents settled in? Have they been to visit you in Japan before? 

How is Caz doing?

AFM-I DID NOT PASS MY SUGAR TEST. Gah. I have to take the 3 hour one tomorrow. Since it was my 2nd 1 hour one, I kinda forgot about it the night before and had more carbs than I should have. My level was 134 when they like to see it 130 or under. 900% sure I'm going to barf during it tomorrow. It's kind of annoying too, I only have 14 days til baby, by they time they get the results back 12 days before, what can really be done? She isn't oversized, and I'm not so high on fluid that it's causing problems. AND the nurse said she's sure since I'm so close I should pass the 3 hour with no problems. I barely held it down the 1 hour tests, really dreading tomorrow. I'm not sure what would even be different if I did have GD this late in the game when baby and I are fine, and I'm already scheduled 4 days before my due date. WHINING here :D :D :D

At least my belly has been feeling a little less huge which I think helped me get decent sleep(4 hours..IN A ROW) the last few nights. My fluid was close to normal at my scan Wednesday, so I'm hoping it will be even better by this Friday when I have my next scan.


----------



## caz_hills

Hi ladies,

Sorry for being MIA..... My phone is bust so I'm only on the iPad in the evenings. Rubbish that my phone is bust as I don't have a phone to call hubbie if I go into labour! He is trying to sort the sim out in an old phone so I can make calls. Nightmare!

Uni - awesome that you have contractions! I've had loads of Braxton hicks but they aren't painful really (only a bit) so I can't wait for the real thing. What's your induction date again?

Sweety - awesome that your parents are with you. Are they staying after the birth?

Mack - sorry that you didn't pass the test. It does seem strange to go through it again when the results take so long...... Annoying!

Afm - always busy as summer holidays with the little man. My feet are SO puffy it's gross. Midwife wasn't worried and it's hot here for the Uk anyway so probably normal but I feel huge now. The weight gain doesn't bother me it's the feeling of feeling huge and lethargic and just slow.


----------



## mackjess

Hi caz! It's cooled off here so my feet have calmed down. I hope it eases up for you.

I'm just not sure why I have to do the 3 hour test again when I'm this close. Less than two weeks and nothing is going on with me or baby so I doubt they'd treat it or move up my c section. Sigh. Maybe if I barf on their floor tomorrow I'll feel better. Meanies. :haha:

I don't think I've had any braxton hicks. Any other signs of labor? I hope dh gets your phone soon.


----------



## Sweety21

Thank you everyone for your kind words. I will try and just node about it in next appointment which is on Tuesday. They will be doing paperwork for section and giving us details. 

Uni, I saw your update on fb. Hope everything is going well and you are able to go back home to get your bags and hubby. Keeping everything crossed for you.

Caz and Mack, yes parents have settled down and they will be here till November. So, I will be spoiled alot after baby is born too. 

Caz, No phone? It is definitely worrying when we need to contact in emergency. hope hubby sorted it out for you. 
Also, having swelling specially in this weather definitely sounds normal. I don't have photo of mine with dd. Felt like elephant at that point but, doc said nothing to worry about. 

Mack, I am totally confused and agree with you. What's the point of testing it now when you are going to get results after 12days and are scheduled for induction two days after that. If results came back earlier that makes sense. But, it's seriously is kinda annoying to make you go through it when outcome is not gonna change.

Hopie, glad to know your fluid levels are ok. And definitely a good decision to get away last time on babymoon is best. Wish i can. But, hubby is all no touchy touchy with me for now. Lol.


----------



## caz_hills

Unit what's going on? Hope you're ok x


----------



## hopie2015

Hi friends!
Soo exciting about Uni. Uni- we are all thinking of you and baby and hope you are able to post an update soon! :)
Inviv- how are your twins doing this week and how are you feeling?

Sweety - just saw you are sick but feeling bit better today? Are you going to go to the doctor? Lots of chicken soup, hot liquids, honey and vitamin c fruits. Sure hope you are all better soon and glad your parents are there.

Mack- sorry they made you do the longer gd test. I agree- sounds ridiculous. You don't get results back til next week? I bet they will be fine. Hope the gross drink didn't make you sick. Sometimes all these tests and dr. visits...ugh.. I know- better safe than sorry, but still!

Caz- I so hear you with the swelling! Crazy hot here again. I was fine yesterday but this morning woke up to swollen eyes, feet and fingers. Can no longer wear my ring. Guess I should have my blood pressure checked as this came on v. suddenly.
Did you have a birthday? I get a little confused on the fb site! If so, happy birthday!!!!!!!!
Hope you got your phone fixed? 

Can't wait to hear more of Uni's news. :)
My scan went well..baby grew to 6 lb 10 oz. :) Said I dropped and baby looks ready to go. Then had to hear how first babies are usually late and they don't want to induce unless absolutely necessary. Going to start doing the bring-on labor tips soon. Fluid still in the low normal range..hopefully it is ok at Tuesday's appt. but fluid normally drops our last 2 weeks anyway.

We had a nice little get-away.. I guess last one before baby. I can't believe it..still doesn't feel real! Look frward to update from Uni and baby and everyone!!


----------



## mackjess

Hopie low normal sounds good to me! Glad you had a good holiday.

Well I did not have GD. Glad and annoyed at the same time. Scan went well and fluid is back to a normal level at 17. Just waiting on doc now for the fun pelvic exam. Baby is still breech so I highly doubt I'm dilated and section should go as scheduled on the 7th. Hard to believe I'm so close to the end. Just one more ob apt next week.

Hope you ladies are enjoying your new littles. I can't wait for more!!


----------



## hopie2015

Mack- so glad you don't have gd.. as you thought you didn't. I sure understand being relieved but annoyed!
I can't wait for more babies on here either!! Can't wait to hear how the 3 babies are doing!

Have rather sudden swelling..can't believe what my feet and ankles look like..feel it in face and eyes now too. Guess if it is bad tomorrow I will call dr. in case of pre-e.

Hope to hear from everyone soon!


----------



## caz_hills

Mack good news on the gd results. Hope you're hanging on in there.

Uni - how are you getting on?!?! 

Invivo - hope the twins are well.

Hopie - oh no on the swelling. Yes def call the dr tomorrow if it's not gone down. What's your blood pressure like?

As for me ive had a mad few days! Thursday evening had five hours of contractions four minutes apart, agony for five hours. We called the hospital and we're all ready to go then they spaced out and stopped! I've now had three days of contractions - exactly like I had with my son. They last a few hours, are agony then stop. Today I've had nothing. It's SO weird! So I think it was false labour but boy has it prepared me for the real thing!


----------



## Sweety21

Caz, It must be difficult having random contractions and then suddenly gone like that. But, it definitely is good sign that you are getting closer and closer now.

I had like 5contractions in afternoon and 2-3 now within hour. Thankfully I have appointment tomorrow so gonna ask what's going on.


----------



## hopie2015

Caz- it sounds like baby might want to arrive soon. Soo exciting!! It sounds like maybe false labor but you are getting close, you think? When is your next appt? 

Sweety- wow- you have had contractions too! Will be interesting to see if doctor thinks you are very close tomorrow. Hope your cold is all better.

Uni- how are you and baby? :) Sure you are enjoying every sweet second. And Inviv too.. Hope your boys are home with you now?

Mack- any signs for you yet?

No contractions. Just a lot of stomach aches, nausea. Swelling was gone the next day - I slept with my feet above heart level and it sure worked. I think it was the chips and pickles I ate-- sodium and humidity maybe. B/pressure is 110/70 so far. Next scan is tomorrow to check on fluid. Luckily baby is still moving around a lot which makes me worry less. Fingers crossed!


----------



## mackjess

Oooh how exciting ladies with your contractions. Sorry it's a pain, but hopefully good practice and baby is around the corner. 

Sweety how is your cold? My sinuses are a mess, but I think I'm just so puffy and now my face is even a little swollen. The only time I have fuller lips is when I'm prego.

Glad the swelling is gone. Is your baby head down hopie?
Nothing new for me. Just naps and waiting. Since baby is still breech and I'm high fluid, nothing is coming close to hitting my cervix to start labor. My appt was on Friday and not dilated a bit. My last appt before my section is Thursday. I don't expect anything to change and should go as scheduled next week.


----------



## hopie2015

How is everyone?
Mack, you're probably right-- sounds like baby will just go on as scheduled next week. Soo excited for you!
I feel like baby hopie is v. comfortable where he/she is! Baby has been head down since week 28 and last week the tech said, 'this baby is ready to go'! I wish!
They said it is the most looked at baby ever. Another freaking scan today!! Hopefully fluid went up. If it went lower, that would be a reason to induce me soon.
I'll feel better after 5 when appt. is over!

Hoping everyone is feeling good today!


----------



## Sweety21

Hopie and Mack, I am all better now. Just some cough but, it's not consistent like before ao, safe to say I am ok. Got medicines from doc.

Hopie, glad to know swelling has eased off. And bubba seems comfortable in mumma's tummy too. Wishing it starts for you soon. 

Mack, breech babies sometimes do change at last moment but, in my experience mine was really stubborn and didn't go head down till last. Hope your fluid levels will be ok and baby might surprise you!


----------



## Uni tsi

Hi ladies <3 :hugs: <3 

I'm so bad at keeping up with BnB now. But, I wanted to stop through and say hi! Last night I introduced a pacifier. Wow what a difference. I was always antipacifer, till I saw the recent research that they can reduce SIDS. Between that research and actually being allowed to sleep a few hours, I am now officially very pro-pacifier! lol

My feet are still pillows. I didn't hardly swell at all during pregnancy, but afterwards.... ye gads. I think it's from all the IVs they insisted I take. I tried telling them I'd prefer to just drink water but no one listened to me  I'm wearing compression socks today, hoping that helps


----------



## caz_hills

Yay Uni! I think whatever. Works for you and baby, enjoy some sleep.

I've got a sweep tomorrow with the consultant - really hoping it gets things moving x


----------



## mackjess

Uni I was huge afterwards because of iv as well. And hormones being a mess. I think it took about two weeks to go away so you should be almost there.

Funny, I tried to be pro pacifier. Finn had no part of it and still sucks his thumb at night. His dentist said it's not a big deal until he's 4-5 so hopefully he's given it up by then.

How is little one sleeping and eating? Glad you got some rest.

Had scan, all was great. Waiting on doc now.


----------



## Uni tsi

Caz, my one and only experience with a sweep is that they are amazingly effective. I hope yours is too! Forgive me if you've already said and I missed it, but are you dialated yet at all? 

Mack, that's funny it was Finn who was antipacifer! I'm told I'd never take one either. She is eating good and sleeping well. She sleeps a little too deeply sometimes. But, at least with the jaundice gone she is awake sometimes. But being a preemie she gets over stimulated way too easily and then she's fussy. I spent the previous two nights trying to nurse her only to have her suck maybe three times and fall asleep. But if I'd try to put her down she'd wail. The pacifier was a huge help. I wouldn't mind staying up with her if she was actually eating, but it's hard to be so tired and just watching someone sleep on my nipple =P Also, I was getting scared I'd fall asleep holding her and accidently squish her or drop her or something else terrible like that. So, it's good I got her to sleep in her bassinet finally! 

One thing I'm really worried about is I think I'm not really producing enough milk for her. They made me give her formula because of the jaundice + her latch issues due to tongue tie. Both of those have now been resolved but I think it impacted my supply even though I've been trying to pump to keep it up. I know it's probably just hormones, but I feel so awful that we haven't been able to establish our breastfeeding routine yet.


----------



## caz_hills

Uni tsi said:


> Caz, my one and only experience with a sweep is that they are amazingly effective. I hope yours is too! Forgive me if you've already said and I missed it, but are you dialated yet at all?
> 
> Mack, that's funny it was Finn who was antipacifer! I'm told I'd never take one either. She is eating good and sleeping well. She sleeps a little too deeply sometimes. But, at least with the jaundice gone she is awake sometimes. But being a preemie she gets over stimulated way too easily and then she's fussy. I spent the previous two nights trying to nurse her only to have her suck maybe three times and fall asleep. But if I'd try to put her down she'd wail. The pacifier was a huge help. I wouldn't mind staying up with her if she was actually eating, but it's hard to be so tired and just watching someone sleep on my nipple =P Also, I was getting scared I'd fall asleep holding her and accidently squish her or drop her or something else terrible like that. So, it's good I got her to sleep in her bassinet finally!
> 
> One thing I'm really worried about is I think I'm not really producing enough milk for her. They made me give her formula because of the jaundice + her latch issues due to tongue tie. Both of those have now been resolved but I think it impacted my supply even though I've been trying to pump to keep it up. I know it's probably just hormones, but I feel so awful that we haven't been able to establish our breastfeeding routine yet.

Hi Uni - no one has checked before so I don't know! Today will be my first examination - in the Uk no one examines you until labour or you're late! Am really nervous about the procedure and the pain but hoping it works!

Re breastfeeding, it does take a while to establish a routine. I breastfed my son for 11 days (which doesn't sound long but felt like 11 million) and my milk only came in on day 4 I remember. Getting the latching right was really tough and we didn't manage it for a variety of reasons. Hang on in there x


----------



## mackjess

Uni it IS tough at first. And I'm sure harder with a premie. She probably tires out a little faster. Keep up your water and food and rest when you can, and if you keep trying and pumping the milk will be there. Baby girl will get stronger and more coordinated and the two of you will be champs before you know it.


----------



## mackjess

Caz good luck with your sweep. I've heard it's uncomfortable but not painful.


----------



## caz_hills

Hi ladies,

Warning - moan post! Saw the consultant today - she was lovely as always. But she couldn't do the sweep because my cervix was shut. She said it was soft but closed. We spoke through the induction process - as I'm VBAC I can't have some of the meds for induction but they will break my waters then put me on the oxytocin drip. If that doesn't work it will be another emergency section :( not the news I wanted :(

Also she said to be cautious about baby movement - this really scared me.

Finally she said my blood pressure was high after being low always. I have had swelling, purple feet and headaches so she was concerned about preeclampsia. 

I am seeing the midwife on Monday so she will try another sweep then and they asked me to ask her to check my blood pressure too.

So all in all its scared me - the movements thing, fear that I will end up with another section and the fact that despite a week of off-on contractions my cervix is still closed :(

Had a proper cry when we got home. Hubbie has been amazingly supportive. x


----------



## mackjess

Oh honey that is disappointing. Try to relax and keep your feet up and have hubby bring you lots to drink. My ob asks a lot about movement as well and reminds me to call if that changes, so maybe that's normal at the end? If you've had low BP until now I'll keep my fingers crossed that it's a one off, probably nerves about the procedure. And a lot can happen over the weekend so I hope you can do the sweep Monday!


----------



## caz_hills

Thanks Jess! Feeling more positive this morning. It just feels like I've wished for a vbac and I feel like it's slipping away into another long labour followed by another emergency section. I know I can't control it but I felt so frustrated and gutted yesterday.

Today is a new day :)


----------



## caz_hills

How's everyone else? Any exciting developments?!


----------

